# Convo: Theater Conversation #1



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Let's see if they let this stay...I don't know why there's not one already


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2009)

I am listening to Radiohead and watching [adult swim] with the sound turned all the way down. Ialso have to be awake in four hours.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I totally misjudged the time, thought it was 3:00 because that's what my phone says...but its really 5


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2009)

Theater/theatre convo!?    That's neato, heh.  I watched Brother Bear II the other day.  Since the fuck when did that take place during the ice age?  I thought they were just in the Alaskan wilderness or something and then all of a sudden they're riding wooly mammoths and shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Koi said:


> Theater/theatre convo!?    That's neato, heh.  I watched Brother Bear II the other day.  Since the fuck when did that take place during the ice age?  I thought they were just in the Alaskan wilderness or something and then all of a sudden they're riding wooly mammoths and shit.



There's a second Brother Bear? I didn't bother watching the first. 

I did see the worst movie ever the other night, it was like a "The Most Dangerous Game" remake but it was done with lots of shitty effects and wrestling. At one point this guy beats this other guy down and he starts screaming like a maniac but it goes all slow motion so he sounds like an animal growling.


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2009)

The first was cute.  Didn't love it, but there's this predictable Disney twist that makes it a '..D'awwwwh..' movie.    Plus Joaquin Phoenix played the bear, and he's neat.  


 I've heard about that movie.  Why do we keep having to remake movies only to make them pieces of shit?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Koi said:


> The first was cute.  Didn't love it, but there's this predictable Disney twist that makes it a '..D'awwwwh..' movie.    Plus Joaquin Phoenix played the bear, and he's neat.
> 
> 
> I've heard about that movie.  Why do we keep having to remake movies only to make them pieces of shit?



Well the original is a classic, but most of the remakes try and modernize it and make it all stylized...this one had bullet time and shit...

Then there was one of the worst Sex scenes ever because some other guy killed the girl during it and your left to believe the male character hopped up with his stuff out and didn't mind.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 2, 2009)

It's spelled "theatre".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> It's spelled "theatre".



It can be spelled either  according to my spell check your spelling is wrong


----------



## GsG (Feb 2, 2009)

On Demand is pretty cool.


----------



## Dave (Feb 2, 2009)

im on-demandless


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2009)

I only have Pay-per-View. Never use it though, now that I have netflix.



Suzumebachi said:


> It's spelled "theatre".



Isn't that the British spelling? Like how colour is the same as color? 



Koi said:


> Theater/theatre convo!?    That's neato, heh.  I watched Brother Bear II the other day.  Since the fuck when did that take place during the ice age?  I thought they were just in the Alaskan wilderness or something and then all of a sudden they're riding wooly mammoths and shit.



My mom brought up a mistake in Brother Bear II. I was watching some of it because I was bored and she said, "shouldn't they be hibernating?"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

posting on the first page


----------



## Kameil (Feb 2, 2009)

Doing the very same.


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> My mom brought up a mistake in Brother Bear II. I was watching some of it because I was bored and she said, "shouldn't they be hibernating?"


I think they just woke up?  Cause the smallish bear says something about how they just woke up or something and they want to be the first to get berries.  I think.  I dunno, I was watching the beginning in between doing laundry, lol.


Also Sundance + IFC = best channel combination.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

so about today's TV lineup

I'm definitely watching House (100th episode rah rah rah), but I'm gonna switch to Chuck often because the whole "this episode is in 3D" gimmick is just enough for me to waste time during commercials for.  also coincidently I found an old pair of 3D glasses lying around.

then I'm watching 24 absolutely no question, guess I'll catch up with Heroes sometime next year since my relationship with Heroes has become pure


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

3D effect didn't work for me, maybe I was using the wrong colors.

anyways I skipped Heroes in general tonight.  saw 24 and watched "CLoser" in between comercials.  damn Kyra makes that show so awesome, more people need to watch that.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate 3D with a passion.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

for me it depends.

I loved it in Meet The Robinsons but it annoys me in other movies.

usually like it in picture books


----------



## GsG (Feb 4, 2009)

Comcast always keeps messing things up.  Why do I randomly get channels I didn't pay for and then lose access to channels I do pay for and then it goes back to normal?  This needs to stop.


----------



## Chee (Feb 4, 2009)

GsG said:


> Comcast always keeps messing things up.  Why do I randomly get channels I didn't pay for and then lose access to channels I do pay for and then it goes back to normal?  This needs to stop.



Wasn't that the same company with the porn in the Superbowl?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

GsG said:


> Comcast always keeps messing things up.  Why do I randomly get channels I didn't pay for and then lose access to channels I do pay for and then it goes back to normal?  This needs to stop.



Its called a promotional.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 6, 2009)

Valkyrie was pretty funny, I liked how Hitler and Goebbel had German accents, but everyone else had an American


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

I got some horrifying news last night, there is going to be a second Sex in the City Movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I got some horrifying news last night, there is going to be a second Sex in the City Movie.



Knew that was gonna happen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> Knew that was gonna happen.


Hopefully it will fail and they will leave it all alone and take it off all the network channels.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

Not with the swarms of desperate women.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> Not with the swarms of desperate women.



If its really bad, even they will give up on it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

Who knows.

Personally,  I'm just gonna pretend it never existed just like the first one...what is this Sex and the City you speak of? :ho


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2009)

shit chee, because of you I want to eat taco. damn you

what is Brother Bear 2 about? I saw the first one with my lil bro and I liked it more thatn I thought I will. honestly, that movie turned me furry for bears 

Rachel Getting Married. dvdscr on my hard drive. fuck yeah

also, posting on first page  (40 posts per page )


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2009)

BB: I have no idea, I only saw like 5 minutes of it.

Rachel Getting Married: I'm gonna rent that movie. :ho


----------



## Nakor (Feb 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Rachel Getting Married: I'm gonna rent that movie. :ho



good movie. too much wedding though. you will understand when you see it.
anne hathaway 


anyone watching XIII on nbc? wasn't there a game that had the same name?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2009)

What the Hell is Rachel getting married?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 8, 2009)

its a movie about rachel getting married 

no seriously, its about a woman who is coming out of rehab and trying to reconnect with her family while her sister is getting married.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2009)

Nakor said:


> its a movie about rachel getting married
> 
> no seriously, its about a woman who is coming out of rehab and trying to reconnect with her family while her sister is getting married.



Sounds like a snore fest...I wouldn't watch it


----------



## olaf (Feb 9, 2009)

Nakor said:


> anyone watching XIII on nbc? wasn't there a game that had the same name?


if it's the XIII I'm thinking about it's based on series of french comics (but there was a game based on them too)


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sounds like a snore fest...I wouldn't watch it


there isn't much action there, in the terms of bangs and kick-ass, but it's well written, dialogues are sharp and the cast does well

I have to admit that sometimes it seemed, maybe not messy, but it was a cacophony. musicians were playing outside, ragining characters were having an argument adn camera was flying around like it was cloverfield. the camera part might be slightly exagerated, but couple of times during the movie, I was like _"wait.. let me focus on this"_

But all in all I loved this movie, and music (even if it was bit distracting sometimes) was one of better things in it


----------



## Nakor (Feb 9, 2009)

Madonna said:


> if it's the XIII I'm thinking about it's based on series of french comics (but there was a game based on them too)


i watched what seemed to be the first part of it on tv last night. it was one of those made for tv movies. it was ok. 



> there isn't much action there, in the terms of bangs and kick-ass, but it's well written, dialogues are sharp and the cast does well
> 
> I have to admit that sometimes it seemed, maybe not messy, but it was a cacophony. musicians were playing outside, ragining characters were having an argument adn camera was flying around like it was cloverfield. the camera part might be slightly exagerated, but couple of times during the movie, I was like _"wait.. let me focus on this"_
> 
> But all in all I loved this movie, and music (even if it was bit distracting sometimes) was one of better things in it


the music was cool, but how did you feel about the wedding itself? i thought it was way too long and we could've had alot more meaningful dialogue instead. we barely got to know kym's mom(debra winger). every scene she was in was fantastic. the relationship between kym's mom and the rest of hte family wasn't explored enough, imo.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 9, 2009)

Currently brushing up on my cues for _Rocky Horror Picture Show_. I won a bet against my rather prudish friend, so since I won he has to come see _Rocky Horror_ at the next live showing with me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Currently brushing up on my cues for _Rocky Horror Picture Show_. I won a bet against my rather prudish friend, so since I won he has to come see _Rocky Horror_ at the next live showing with me.


I've never actually seen it and I'm not even all that sure what it is. Everyone is always talking about it and I had a friend that just went to see it this past weekend.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I've never actually seen it and I'm not even all that sure what it is. Everyone is always talking about it and I had a friend that just went to see it this past weekend.



Well, you may want to see it in the privacy of your own home before you go see it at a theater. Let's just say that the cult following is, well, spirited.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 10, 2009)

IT'S SPELLED "THEATRE".


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 10, 2009)

Must you rain on my parade?


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2009)

It's spelt either way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2009)

Suz just likes to cause trouble.


----------



## olaf (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm rewatching _Stuido 60 on Sunset Strip_, shit is awesome. too bad that it got canceled after first season :/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bought a hatful of Blu-ray's yesterday, hope to get through some of them this weekend. Who's seen _'Run Lola Run'_ ? Any good?


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet, but I want to.


----------



## olaf (Feb 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Who's seen _'Run Lola Run'_ ? Any good?


qquite good IMO. fast paced and franka potente is pretty awesome in it


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. It's fairly cheap for a foreign film, might pick it up soon.. 

What about Chungking Express?


----------



## olaf (Feb 11, 2009)

wong kar wai. lol, shit isn't for everyone. I'm not sure if I saw that one, but his films I saw were... interesting. dramas with peculiar visuals (I read that in most of the movies, sky is shown quite rarely, and clocks are overly exposed)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Clocks??! I'll have to 'acquire' these films before buying them I reckon.


----------



## olaf (Feb 11, 2009)

like camera shows clocks way more often in his films than in any normal film, I've read that beofre I saw his _In the Mood for Love_ and srsly, clocks were like everywhere


----------



## dilbot (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you guys seen what Joaquin Pheonix has become? WTF????

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuWfNYeHIGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2009)

dilbot said:


> Have you guys seen what Joaquin Pheonix has become? WTF????


----------



## dilbot (Feb 12, 2009)

He's Grizzly Adams, with the behavior of a schizo to boot.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fairly sure that was a planned thing, for that 'mockumentary' being filmed by Casey Affleck about him becoming a rapper.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Fairly sure that was a planned thing, for that 'mockumentary' being filmed by Casey Affleck about him becoming a rapper.



Mc Grizzly? 

Lil' Grizzle?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

Lil' Grizzle is a fine name.


----------



## dilbot (Feb 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Fairly sure that was a planned thing, for that 'mockumentary' being filmed by Casey Affleck about him becoming a rapper.



So he's acting the whole thing? If so, that's one devoted actor. If not.... Joaquin Pheonix 1974-2009.


----------



## olaf (Feb 12, 2009)

that reminds me, I need to watch _My Own Private Idaho_


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 13, 2009)

Joaquin Phoenix.  What the hell was that?


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2009)

Whether it was planned or he was just off his face, he still came off like an asshole.  Letterman (who I don't even really like that much) takes pot shots at everyone but Phoenix just had like, no humor.  Or regular reaction time.  It was a hilariously painful interview.


----------



## olaf (Feb 13, 2009)

still, joaquin phonixs bear image is total failure


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright, after the success of the Best Movie Villains threads I planned on doing another for today, Friday the 13th. 

The differences were going tobe that, one, it would just be a single polln and two the bad guys would all have actually existed. I wanted suc a poll because, in the last one, all the bad guys were fictional even though some of the best movie baddies really did exist.

Friday the 13th is finished over here- I did'nt have time to do it partly because I forgot, partly because my Internet was going haywire for a minute, and partly because I could'nt think of too many notable rea-life villains. I had some, but not enough to justify a poll.

And so, Theatre Convo, I come before you for help. Can you name all the best villains in film that actually lived- or live?


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

Eh', I'm not to big on another Best Tadeda thread.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> Eh', I'm not to big on another Best Tadeda thread.



It's just a one-off for characters who should have got a mention. I'm only making one.

Answer the damn question!


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

I dunno Charlie Manson?


----------



## olaf (Feb 14, 2009)

hey chee, what about _Best Christian Bale Movie_? IMO that sounds like some awesome contest


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

Now that would be an awesome contest. 

best bale movie is empire of the sun btw


----------



## olaf (Feb 14, 2009)

never saw empire of the sun 

hey, what about hars times? I dled it but never got to see it, is it good as they say


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

Never seen it. 

Go see Empire of the Sun.


----------



## olaf (Feb 14, 2009)

13 yo Bale, if he was a chav in london he'd have a baby

but seriously, I don't feel like watching any ww2 movie right now. and the fact that is' over 2 h long, isn't encouraging


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

D: D: D: D:

Well, if you ever have the chance. :3
I felt the same way the first time I saw it. I'm glad I did though.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 14, 2009)

Just watched a movie called Chocolate. It's by the same guy who did Ong-bak and the protector. It was sooo badass. Not a strong plot, but fight scenes are incredible. 

that lettermen interview with phoenix was great. fuck the audience and lettermen for making a joke out of his attempt to be a rapper.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

The first sentence


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The first sentence



 this part is the best 



> . According to nostalgic films set in this decade, back then everyone was a rich white person who wore  and liked to hang out in ritzy places located in major U.S. cities. Films actually made in the 1890s were about thirty seconds long with little to no plot (people were still amazed that pictures could _move_). You can watch some of them here


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, I've seen some of the Lumiere Brother's works. I remember watching them back in my cinema class in 7th grade.


----------



## olaf (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I might watch changeling today, not sure what to expect heard mixed reviews about it

but still, Jolie x Eastwood combo can't be bad


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

It's not bad. It's a little long, once you think its gonna end it goes another hour.


----------



## olaf (Feb 15, 2009)

so it's kinda like benjamin button 

tbh I don't really know how ppl could watch that in cinema, I had to make 30 min break in the middle


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorta kinda. I knew CCOBB wasn't going to end until Button died so...:ho

I watched it in the cinema. Went to the bathroom before I left and I was just fine.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2009)

That's horrible.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

I only watched Changeling cause JMS wrote it 

anyways today's gonna be a busy TV night for me:

Batman: The Brave & The Bold
Monk
Battlestar Galactica
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Dollhouse
Psych


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2009)

I watch a lot of tv idly, but generally in a day there are like only two shows I actually _have _to see, if that many. I might give dollhouse a try though, hope it does better than Firefly.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

Engh, I rarely watch TV. Heroes sucks now and I missed the previous episode of United States of Tara.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 20, 2009)

The only tv shows I really care about now are Battlestar Galactica, The Office, and House. I was thinking about starting to watch dollhouse.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

there are quite a few good shows, just not a lot of them are new viewer accessible


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't get into The Office, I keep comparing it to the original and it doesn't fare too well imo. Dexter is the only show I've been watching lately, but that finished a few months ago. 

Has anyone here seen this film:  - Chinese film also known as 'Devils on the Doorstep'. I can't get hold of it, and I'd prefer not to buy it on DVD (unless it's _really_ worth a blind-buy) as I'd have to import it and pay over the odds for an NTSC copy..


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

I watch The Office occasionally.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Can't get into The Office, I keep comparing it to the original and it doesn't fare too well imo.



The original must be incredible then. The US version is soo hilarious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

Madonna said:


> wat
> 
> I was talking about screener version of a film released on a DVD _aka_ DVD Screener



Oh, those are the best...


----------



## olaf (Feb 21, 2009)

no. DVD Rips are the best cause screeners tend to have watermarks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

Madonna said:


> no. DVD Rips are the best cause screeners tend to have watermarks



But before the DVD comes out, the screeners one is the best. They do that dumb black and white thing though.


----------



## olaf (Feb 21, 2009)

well sometimes when you wanna watch some indie movie that for months can't get cinema or dvd release, dvd screener is the only way to go

BTW I recently saw dvd screener of Underworld 3 and I have to say that quality was bit disappointing. I'd expect dvd like quality, but it looked only slightly better than TS. only thing that had dvd quality was sound.

I remember when I dled Underworld 2, the quality was amazing, shit looked like dvdrip but it was fucking TS. the only thing that gave it away was a shadow of guy going to the toilet at the begining


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

Watching a Get Smart Rip now.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

That was an ok movie. Wasn't wowed by it or anything.


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

hey Chee, is that some zattana in your set 

also, anyone saw CHangeling? I dled it like a week ago but I can't seem to make myself watch it, even thought some time ago I was totaly hyped over it


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

why would anyone expect to be wowed by Get Smart?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2009)

I was kind of surprised by it, the thing is that I don't go into every movie wanting it to be Oscar Quality like some people seem to.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Madonna said:


> hey Chee, is that some zattana in your set
> 
> also, anyone saw CHangeling? I dled it like a week ago but I can't seem to make myself watch it, even thought some time ago I was totaly hyped over it



Hell yes. 

I saw Changeling, its one of those movies you have to force yourself to watch because the beginning is kinda slow. But once the kid is kidnapped it starts to get interesting.



Kilowog said:


> why would anyone expect to be wowed by Get Smart?



I mean that I didn't laugh as much. The only part I really laughed at is when he kisses Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> I saw Changeling, its one of those movies you have to force yourself to watch because the beginning is kinda slow. But once the kid is kidnapped it starts to get interesting.
> 
> ...



I would watch Changeling, except I hate Jolie. 

And really...if you didn't laugh that much, you must not have a stellar sense of humor because that movie was pretty damn funny. Of course almost no one seems to have known about or watched the old show. It did it justice.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Jolie did a good job though. 
She was also very good in A Mighty Heart.

I think I also laughed at the Cone and some other smaller parts, nothing big though. And yea, I haven't seen the original show, I think they reshowed it while the movie was going to be released but I forgot to watch it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2009)

The show came on Nick at Nite all the time when I was young and I think it was one of the few things on there I never bored of. Basically everything in the movie (to do with Maxwell Smart and Agent #99) was perfectly done. 

And I don't like looking at Jolie mostly, I can handle her in small doses (like in Wanted) but I'd prefer not to see her at all.


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

I haet Jolie. D8  I never liked her, honestly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> I haet Jolie. D8  I never liked her, honestly.



Me either really. When they made the Tomb Raider movies and everyone was so excited (I guess about her boobs) I was kind of indifferent and when I saw the movies I was like, "This could have been so much better," it was obvious some of the stuff in there was totally just them trying to showcase tits.


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, that's probably from where my dislike stems, honestly.  Have you seen her, lately?  Her age is catching up with her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> Yeah, that's probably from where my dislike stems, honestly.  Have you seen her, lately?  Her age is catching up with her.



I see her all of the time, she's super activist and she's always on tv talking about some of the shit she is doing. I think its a bit of a publicity stunt. Its like if I save some kids and brag about it all of the time, it doesn't look like I am just nice.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Me either really. When they made the Tomb Raider movies and everyone was so excited (I guess about her boobs) I was kind of indifferent and when I saw the movies I was like, "This could have been so much better," it was obvious some of the stuff in there was totally just them trying to showcase tits.



 But is that really her fault, or the directors?


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Angelina Jolie, which is pretty strange that besides her role in Wanted I haven't really seen her in anything 

anyone here ever saw a movie by  ? I dled her _Elegy_ mainly for Ben Kingsley and Penelope Cruz but I also hear many good things about _My Life Without Me_


----------



## Darth (Feb 22, 2009)

Angelina's a good actress.. I don't know why people dislike her..

In other news, I just saw "Wicked"

this is the place to talk about this right?


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't like it when she does shit like Wanted and Tomb Raider. But when she does dramas, she's very good at it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't seen Changeling yet, but something about Jolie is off-putting onscreen. I didn't like her in The Good Shepherd much nor Mr & Mrs. Smith, which weren't the best movies to be fair.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been meaning to check out Good Shepherd and Good German forever but keep putting it off 

also I finally saw TWBB

my responce to the ending:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 22, 2009)

What's TWBB then?


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

I wondered about that too so I asked almighty google for help

apparently it's There Will Be Blood


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup, There Will Be Blood

That movie has the best ending I've seen by far.


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

hey chee, have you ever seen any movie directed by Isabel Coixet? I just saw _Elegy_ (review in rate last movie thread) and I loved, and now I'm dling _My Life Without Me_


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, I'll put it in my netflix though. I'm interested myself because the title sounds cool. 

What's the movie about?


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

My Life Without Me - about wife and mother of two kids that finds out she has 2 month before she dies. she doesn't tell that to her family and makes a list of things she wants to do before she dies

Elegy - older profesor and art cirtic (ben kingsley) has an affair with his former student (penelope cruz) but he has troubles with committing. read my review in other thread


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Kay, added Elegy but it says it won't come out till March. 

(Blu-ray release)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

There Will Be Blood

I thought it was pretty darn good, if only for DDL's acting.  Also I'm still surprised this is from the guy who made Punch Drunk Love.


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Kay, added Elegy but it says it won't come out till March.
> 
> (Blu-ray release)


dvd screener is in the net for some time. hohohoho

@Kilowog for me TWBB was made by guy who directed _Magnolia_


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't like watching it on the computer. :ho

Daniel Day-Lewis looks so much different from his roles in TWBB and GONY, truely a fantasic actor.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Daniel Day-Lewis looks so much different from his roles in TWBB and GONY, truely a fantasic actor.



He looks different in most of his roles. just look at last of the mohicans and age of innocence. only 1 year apart too. he really tries to take hold of the character he is playing. probably the best actor of our time.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea, he's my favorite actor right now.


----------



## olaf (Feb 23, 2009)

damn. I tried watching Changeling but I just couldn't get into it. watching first 25 min took me at least 40 min  I'll probably finish watching it in parts till the end of the week


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

lol, at that rate I don't think you'll enjoy the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2009)

I heard Changeling wasn't all that, it looked boring really.


----------



## Koi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol, anyone see The Daily Show tonight?


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> Lol, anyone see The Daily Show tonight?


TBH I rarely watch tv, tv shows I like I download from internets 

and living in europe and not owning a tv set might have sth to do with that too

I just saw _My Life Without Me_ and I'm becoming a huge fan of the director Isabel Coixet. I'll probably dl another movie of hers _Secret Life of Words_ tomorrow


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 2, 2009)

Watching Taken again...this movie gets the award for the best "OH SHIT" moment.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh shit moment?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh shit moment?



Yeah, there's a damn good one in Taken 


*Spoiler*: __ 



When he shoots the dudes wife in the shoulder.


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yea, that was an awesome moment. 

Best action movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2009)

FREEEEEEEDOM ISN'T FREEEEEEE
IT COSTS FOLKS LIKE YOU'N ME
AND IF DON'T ALL CHIP IN 
WE'LL NEEEEEEVER PAY THAT BIIIIIIL

FREEEEEDOM ISN'T FREEEEEEEE
NO THERE'S A HEFTY FUCKIN' FEE
AND IF YOU DON'T THROW IN YOUR BUCK-O-FIVE
WHO WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL?


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2009)

lol, Koi, what are you singing?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 7, 2009)

I just saw watchmen. it was alright. I didn't really mind the length either, since I believe it was necessary. i heard a few people saying it was awful when i was leaving the theater. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



blue penises


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

I loved it. It's not for everybody of course.


----------



## Felt (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm going to see it later this week :x

Also I like how Theatre is spelled incorrectly in the title.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Also I like how Theatre is spelled incorrectly in the title.



It's not spelled incorrectly if you live in America. Theater is the American spelling of Theatre. Both spellings are used in America and both are correct.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

Nakor said:


> It's not spelled incorrectly if you live in America. Theater is the American spelling of Theatre. Both spellings are used in America and both are correct.



lulz, don't even bother.


----------



## Felt (Mar 8, 2009)

No it is spelled incorrectly.

Naruto Forums > Konoha Mall  > Konoha *Theatre*

It may be spelt like that where you come from, but this section is not called Konoha Theater, it is called Konoha Theatre, thus Theatre is the correct spelling for this convo thread.  Unless this is a convo for the theater and has no actual reference to this section.


Also, I come in peace, wasn't meant to start a debate lol.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 8, 2009)

if you englishers and americaners had a fucking official dictionary those theatre-theater questions wont happen


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 8, 2009)

People should really talk about the theatre more in the theatre section.

Anyone see any good plays lately?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

My school is putting on a play. 

But seriously, it's kinda hard to see a play like The Lion King and stuff for me, the tickets are expensive and they always play at a theatre that is 3 hours away from my house.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 8, 2009)

Doesn't have to be the Lion King. Go to a local production of Fences or Doubt. 

Small plays.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 8, 2009)

Hollie said:


> It may be spelt like that where you come from, but this section is not called Konoha Theater, it is called Konoha Theatre, thus Theatre is the correct spelling for this convo thread. Unless this is a convo for the theater and has no actual reference to this section



If the thread was about the Konoha Theatre then you would be correct, but it has mostly beem about movies that play in a theater(or theatre), so both spellings work 

I don't see whats wrong with having a debate about the spelling of theater or theatre. It's certainly not off-topic 



Suzumebachi said:


> People should really talk about the theatre more in the theatre section.
> 
> Anyone see any good plays lately?



No. But i've wanted to. There is one near where I live but it's actually quite expensive to go, so I don't. I've heard they put on really good plays though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have play money...I have steal movies off the internet money


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

Movies are better than plays IMO.

I can't stand the acting. I enjoy plays, but its not my thing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2009)

the thing about plays is the sense that this is the only time THIS performance will ever be done, the next one will slightly different.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Movies are better than plays IMO.



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh Americans...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

Movies aren't better than plays really...but there seems to be a wider variety of movies than plays. I guess action plays are harder to do and have be convincing. But stuff like Rent is really popular and they make movies out of it. There's lots of cases of that, (the movie Rent is way toned down) I think you get away with more in plays though.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh wow, you people seem to not have read the "IMO" part of the comment. IN MY OPINION I prefer movies to plays, you may think otherwise.

Shove it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh wow, you people seem to not have read the "IMO" part of the comment. IN MY OPINION I prefer movies to plays, you may think otherwise.
> 
> Shove it.


Someone's taking offense.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2009)

I enjoy movies more than plays because they tend to be cheaper. For a play, especially if it's a big theater, you have to sit up close to really see the actors good. That sometimes can cost lots of money, depending on where you go. With a movie I can go to the theater and sit almost anywhere and see the movie without any issues. This is especially important with dramatic plays or movies where people's facial expressions or body language can really play a key part in the performance. 

If I could go see incredible plays for $8.50 and sit within 10 rows of the stage, count me in. Otherwise I'd rather see a movie.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Para (Mar 21, 2009)

Debating which of two different mediums is 'better' is kind of redundant, don't you think?

Some people prefer the spectacle of the theatre - personally I find going to see a play or musical as an 'event'. It's more expensive, you might dress up... you make a night of it, get a few drinks in, maybe go for a meal before/after...

Movies on the other hand don't have to be viewed in a cinema, and even when we do we can pretty much roll out of bed and head to the movies the way we are. It's not as much of a big deal. This can be just as appealing to some people.

Stating a preference between the two is nothing to do with being uncultured or snobbish; it's just what it is. A preference.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

just watched apocalypse now reduex, fucking excellent.


----------



## Para (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh man I haven't watched that film in years. You've inspired me to rewatch it now lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

i didn't wanna watch it cause i'm so contrarian and in my head it was so overhyped. 

I just wanted to see young lawrence fishburne and got ensnared


----------



## Para (Mar 22, 2009)

It is one of those films though, isn't it? Where you go in thinking it can't be as great as all that but then you get drawn in.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2009)

Para said:


> It is one of those films though, isn't it? Where you go in thinking it can't be as great as all that but then you get drawn in.



i've only ever heard film buffs talk about it.  now i know y,yeah it's a great film.  the diretor's cut is 3 and a half hours :S


----------



## olaf (Mar 22, 2009)

anybody saw the preair version of Tudors season 03 episode 01


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 22, 2009)

Has anyone seen 'tropa de elite' ? Awesome brazilian movie. For those who have seen City of God and loved it, I definitely recommend it. 

I also loved the song @ the beginning of the movie, it is called 'Morro do Dendê'

"Parapapapapapapapapapa,
papara papara papara clack bum,
Parapapapapapapapapapa!"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Tropa de elite was so hardcore at times


----------



## Para (Mar 24, 2009)

Watched the original Hills Have Eyes last night. Anyone seen the remake? Is it worth checking out?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Its a remake?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 25, 2009)

Comedy is probably the only form of theatre I can get into. I've never seen a live drama before, but I can't imagine really being engaged and it might be quite uncomfortable. I'm sure I'd much prefer film generally, though I reckon comedy theatre (stand-ups, stage shows) can definitely be better than it's onscreen counterpart.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 25, 2009)

I want to see Adventureland. The amusement park that it was filmed at is located about 30 minutes from where i used to live growing up. Highschool field trips used to be there. I loved kennywood park and now that i'm seeing previews for the movie I want to go back.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 25, 2009)

Para said:


> Watched the original Hills Have Eyes last night. Anyone seen the remake? Is it worth checking out?



the sequel? i think they are both pretty disgusting and stupid.



erictheking said:


> Comedy is probably the only form of theatre I can get into. I've never seen a live drama before, but I can't imagine really being engaged and it might be quite uncomfortable. I'm sure I'd much prefer film generally, though I reckon comedy theatre (stand-ups, stage shows) can definitely be better than it's onscreen counterpart.



what have u watched live on stage?


----------



## Para (Mar 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its a remake?


They definitely remade it a couple of years back but I never watched it.



erictheking said:


> Comedy is probably the only form of theatre I can get into. I've never seen a live drama before, but I can't imagine really being engaged and it might be quite uncomfortable. I'm sure I'd much prefer film generally, though I reckon comedy theatre (stand-ups, stage shows) can definitely be better than it's onscreen counterpart.


Stand-up is always awesome. Who have you seen?



narutosimpson said:


> the sequel? i think they are both pretty disgusting and stupid.


Okay thanks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 30, 2009)

looking for an awesome action movie to watch, recommendations?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> looking for an awesome action movie to watch, recommendations?



Taken? If you haven't seen it then do.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Hell Yea! gotta watch that, thnx for reminding me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> ^ Hell Yea! gotta watch that, thnx for reminding me.



Its worth it.

I downlaoded Choke and Twilight...what should I watch first


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2009)

Choke. Delete Twilight.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2009)

do not know if want


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2009)

That's....weird. He looks like a pimp.


----------



## Heran (Apr 1, 2009)

Christmas Day?!

Aren't most cinemas closed then?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

Heran said:


> Christmas Day?!
> 
> Aren't most cinemas closed then?



Maybe in the dark ages. Christmas Day is one of the big movie release days.


----------



## Heran (Apr 1, 2009)

Isn't that usually Boxing Day?
I'm only going by Odeon cinemas because I used to work at one, I thought it would've been the same elsewhere.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

Heran said:


> Isn't that usually Boxing Day?
> I'm only going by Odeon cinemas because I used to work at one, I thought it would've been the same elsewhere.



Theaters here are open on Christmas and Thanksgiving, plenty of big movies open on those days. You get paid a lot more for working on them, Hell I would do it.


----------



## Para (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm, I used to work in a cinema too and I can't remember working on Christmas day. Christmas Eve, Boxing Day, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day sure... but not Xmas day :/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

Para said:


> Hmm, I used to work in a cinema too and I can't remember working on Christmas day. Christmas Eve, Boxing Day, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day sure... but not Xmas day :/







			
				Movies Opening Christmas Day said:
			
		

> Choosing a movie to go and watch over the holidays is going to be difficult this holiday weekend as there are five films with good buzz opening Thursday, December 25th. In _Bedtime Stories_ a children's bedtime story starts to come to life with comical implications on the life of Skeeter (Adam Sandler). Brad Pitt ages in reverse in _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_, which also stars Cate Blanchett and is based on the F. Scott Fitzgerald short story. Brad Pitt has already been nominated for a Globe and Screen Actors Guild Award for his role in the film. _Marley & Me_ stars Jennifer Aniston and Owen. The two seem to have great chemistry but it will be Marley that steals every scene in this film based on a book by John Grogan. _The Spirit_ is a Frank Miller film based on the Will Eisner comic - Samuel L. Jackson, Scarlett Johansson and Eva Mendes star and the style of the film looks similar to _Sin City_. _Valkyrie_ is a historical thriller starring Tom Cruise about a plot to assassinate Adolf Hitler.
> 
> A lot of movie lovers are going to have trouble deciding this weekend. We are probably going to go with _Valkyrie_ for starters. You can find some more information about each film and trailers on our sister site, WatchersWatch.com.



These are the five movies that opened this past Christmas. 


_Bedtime Stories_
_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_
_Marley & Me_
_The Spirit_
_Valkyrie_


----------



## Para (Apr 1, 2009)

Is that American cinemas or selected cinemas or what?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 1, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> looking for an awesome action movie to watch, recommendations?



eagle eye. Its not awesome though


----------



## Nakor (Apr 1, 2009)

i want to see the new sherlock holmes movie. Not saying it'll be any good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG!!!!

Taken was so Fuckin' Awesome.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2009)

Lot of people go to the cinema on Christmas, I finally did it last year for CCoBB. Kills a lot of time waiting before a Christmas dinner.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2009)

Lately I have been spending around $50 every time I go to the theater.  Fucking $11 Long Island Iced Teas.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Lately I have been spending around $50 every time I go to the theater.  Fucking $11 Long Island Iced Teas.



Jeez! u must be rich then.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> Jeez! u must be rich then.


I do alright.  

I have to admit I don't focus on movies as much when I go there though.  I am always thinking about my next appetizer or drink.  lol.

Speaking of which, I will be pissed if Adventureland isn't playing there this weekend.  (I want to see it!)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 2, 2009)

Food from movies taste amazing.


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

Last time I ate something that wasn't popcorn I got a stomach virus.  I will never eat anything besides popcorn at the movies.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't stomach viruses just make you belch?  I always get Cinnamon pretzels at the theatre but never before 4 p.m. because they're leftover from the previous day.



Hiruto Uzumaki said:


> Hiruto Uzumaki: What do you think of my trailer.
> Chee: I thought this guy left the forums.
> (Washington monument falls on Chee)
> Hiruto Uzumaki: Strange things happen when you go off topic.
> ...


----------



## Chee (Apr 8, 2009)

lol, that trailer is horrible. 

I swear that guy is a troll.

On play news, my school is putting on a play of Beauty and the Beast and I'm working backstage. Really fun work.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

Backstage?  What job exactly? (I don't know theatre)

Did you finish The Room?


----------



## Chee (Apr 9, 2009)

Prop assistant. I make sure all the correct props are on the right and left stage and I move a chair onto the stage. 

I completely forgot about it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2009)

saw frost nixon.  was fantastic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

Dude, we need a Daily Show thread, is there one?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2009)

i think like 3 of them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

There needs to be more


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 16, 2009)

_Join the Rebellion!_


Brethern! The time for change has arrived! The NF Cafe has begun to host the elections for your future, and if we do not act on it it shall fall into the hands of tyrannies!

Even as we speak, the Imperialist Social Darwinists and the Bolshevik Peoples Socialist Workers Parties are duping dozens of members into setting up new forms of tyranny, whilst simultaneously covering up the tyranny that you have to endure ever day under the thumb of unelected Moderators, Super Moderators, and Administrators. The Rebellion stands opposed to both, and would see democratic reform brought to the forum. Our Mods must be accountable, they must be elected, and they must be stopped in this blatant attempt to expand their despotic power!

The Rebellion needs *you.* Only *you* can stand up for your right to equality and justice. Only *you* can swell the ranks of those who are truly fighting for your freedom. Be part of something bigger, make a stand against the oligarchy, Join the Rebellion!


----------



## Lexxi (Apr 21, 2009)

I just watched The Boat that Rocked and now i want my money back


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never even heard of the boat that rocked.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2009)

I spilled my last Dr Pepper at my computer. Fuck. I wish I had a shamwow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I spilled my last Dr Pepper at my computer. Fuck. I wish I had a shamwow.



You could just punch a hooker and clean it up with her hair?


----------



## Sen (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't heard about The Boat that Rocked either 

Also, is there a Colbert Report Thread then?   Personally I prefer The Colbert Report over the Daily Show because I just love Stephen Colbert


----------



## olaf (Apr 23, 2009)

Lexxi said:


> I just watched The Boat that Rocked and now i want my money back


I'm gonna watch it anyway since it had Philip Seymour Hoffman and (shirtless) nick frost


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

I hate Colbert and won't usually even stick around to watch his show. I prefer the Daily Show, always have. I just don't find Colbert funny unless he's with Jon


----------



## Sen (Apr 23, 2009)

@Madonna- Is it a TV show then? 

@CTK- I guess it depends on the style of humor   I don't know, Colbert always amuses me   Both of them are pretty funny though. 

I haven't watched new episodes in forever of either though


----------



## olaf (Apr 26, 2009)

Sen said:


> @Madonna- Is it a TV show then?


you mean The Boat that Rocked?


----------



## Sen (Apr 27, 2009)

Indeed, thanks <3

The theme doesn't look too interesting, was it good?


----------



## GsG (Apr 30, 2009)

"R word"

Hmmm...... I'll keep an eye out on this. o.o


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

So the first big movie of the summer seems to be doing well despite the bad words on the net...as always.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

It's an alright movie. The crowd in my theatre all laughed at the funny parts and seemed to enjoy it for the most part. So its at least entertaining.

Honestly, I can't wait for Star Trek and Terminator to come out. <3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

I have like no interest in terminator, but Star Trek is basically it for me this summer.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

I'm a huge Terminator fan. I absolutely love the first two movies. 

I don't know much about Star Trek but if I like this movie, which I know I will, I'll probably rent some of the old episodes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm a huge Terminator fan. I absolutely love the first two movies.
> 
> I don't know much about Star Trek but if I like this movie, which I know I will, I'll probably rent some of the old episodes.



Some of the Star Trek shows are fine. As for Terminator I vaguely remember them


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

I just rewatched both of them over the span of a few months so they are very fresh in my mind.

I hate Terminator 3 though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> I just rewatched both of them over the span of a few months so they are very fresh in my mind.
> 
> I hate Terminator 3 though.



I heard it was really shitty. 

But I am not really into the Post Apocalyptic thing, just doesn't sit well with me...

Unless its Omega Man.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

If its done right, it can turn out pretty good. Children of Men is sorta like that apocalptic thing, and that movie is incredible.

Gawd, I HATE Omega Man.


----------



## olaf (May 3, 2009)

anyone saw the sequel of Donnie Darko? S.Darko was released on DVDs last week I think

I think I'm gonna download it to see if it's as bad as they say (I've heard that soundtrack, not being perfect, manages pretty good to emulate the mood of the first movie)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Madonna said:


> anyone saw the sequel of Donnie Darko? S.Darko was released on DVDs last week I think
> 
> I think I'm gonna download it to see if it's as bad as they say (I've heard that soundtrack, not being perfect, manages pretty good to emulate the mood of the first movie)



A Donnie Darko sequel? WTF?


----------



## olaf (May 3, 2009)

yea, it was released straight on DVD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> If its done right, it can turn out pretty good. Children of Men is sorta like that apocalptic thing, and that movie is incredible.
> 
> Gawd, I HATE Omega Man.



How can you hate Omega Man? 



Madonna said:


> yea, it was released straight on DVD



I have to go look this up, sounds pretty bad.


----------



## olaf (May 3, 2009)

I hope that it's so bad that it's somewhat good

BTW actor(s) from Gossip Girl and Twilight are in it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I hope that it's so bad that it's somewhat good
> 
> BTW actor(s) from Gossip Girl and Twilight are in it



yeah from what I see it involves the little sister? 

Who from Gossip girl, if Blair was getting nude, I'd watch it...


----------



## olaf (May 3, 2009)

I think it's one of the guys


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I think it's one of the guys



Its probably that fucker Nate, I hate him.


----------



## olaf (May 4, 2009)

so I watched S.Darko

*Spoiler*: _and it was like..._ 





_"I see unicorns in on the sky, no biggie"_


_"not only I'm so cool that I have my cigs wrapped in my sleeve, but when I take out a ciggarete it's already burning"_


_"not only my dress is made of condoms but I look like a zombie, I can speak with deathly voice and I know when the world will end.  all that when I'm sleepwalking" 

"I also can pull feathers from tvscreen"_


_"hey kids! Jesusonomy is the new Scientology!"_


_"Jesus Christ is big, strong and tanned. With lots of muscles, and he has lightning bolts shooting out of his eyes"_


_"I have weird goo growing on my hand but it surely has nothing to do with that meteorite that crashed in my town"_


_"I'm the Harbinger of End. My red pajamas will strike fear in your hearts"_


_"Making halloween mask in july is perfectly normal, right?"_


_"Jesus would like you to spread your pretty legs for his priest"_


_"tesserects changing into angels changing into meteorites that came from rip in universe gonna destroy the world"_​



it was a beautiful disaster but I wouldn't recomend it to anyone (unless you want to see it for lulz and bad acting)

the ending was total fail, _"how should we end it? I dunoo... Hey lets copy the ending from first movie"_

Only thin that wasn't bad was the soundtrack. not always but sometimes it managed to create a mood similar to that from Donie Darko, not to mention that some of those songs were really good (Dead Can Dance and Cocteau Twins FTW)


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

I knew it would be a bad movie, ever since I heard about it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

...so bad it had to be made


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

So, was it in theatres or something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Nope, DVD only.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

Hah, that's hilarious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Its not the same guy making it, its some other guy. And the original guy says he has no involvement what so ever.


----------



## olaf (May 5, 2009)

funny thing, girl who plays samantha darko, played her in the first movie too 

oh, and that part when girls tells that jesus shoots lighting bolts from his eyes, she really said that in the movie


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

Madonna said:


> funny thing, girl who plays samantha darko, played her in the first movie too
> 
> oh, and that part when girls tells that jesus shoots lighting bolts from his eyes, she really said that in the movie



They had to have her go out of town because no one else would come back I am sure.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Yea, nobody except that girl returned for S. Darko.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Hoping that Star Trek and Terminator hit it huge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

ezxx said:


> it feels like there haven't been any exceptional movies in the past couple of months



Lower your standards


----------



## Lord Yu (May 6, 2009)

I don't watch alot of movies.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 6, 2009)

I just saw the mist,

FUCK YOU ENDING WTF


----------



## olaf (May 7, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just saw the mist,
> 
> FUCK YOU ENDING WTF


FUCKING PREDICTABLE WASN'T IT! 


*Spoiler*: _srsly, when the kid told his dad_ 



this "don't let them get me" I had this dialogue with my friend

me: it probably end with dad killing his kid
he: and then the danger will be gone
me: lol, wouldn't be surprised




I saw Push recently and I really enjoed it (dakota fanning & chris evans FTW) and I don't understand why people are bashing it. too bad there won't be a sequel 

oh, and those tacky HK interiors. I loved oversaturated colours in those kitchy hotel rooms that tried too "asian"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

I want to see push still


----------



## olaf (May 8, 2009)

HDTV rip from korean tv hit the net couple days ago and the quality is good (not pristine DVDrip-like, but still good) if you don't mind korean hardsubs.

the movie itself was fast paced, and plot started as _generic good_ but later on proved to have som twists. Special effects weren't overused, and in those 3 major fighting scenes theyn were used with taste.

The characters were very likable IMO, even though they didn't get any develppment during the movie. it was quite refreshing that the evil character wasn't mad scientist or psychopath, it wa interesting to see calm vilain that is just doing his job.


----------



## Sen (May 8, 2009)

Wait, a new Terminator?  /doesn't pay attention to that stuff very well 

Also, Harry Potter 6 will be out this summer 

I think I've heard of Push, it seems okay going by the descriptions here.


----------



## dilbot (May 8, 2009)

I just downloaded the Japanese version of the ring with english subtitles, I think I'm gonna watch it tonight, alone. Should I go to the washroom first?


----------



## Para (May 10, 2009)

dilbot said:


> I just downloaded the Japanese version of the ring with english subtitles, I think I'm gonna watch it tonight, alone. Should I go to the washroom first?



It's not THAT scary.


----------



## dilbot (May 10, 2009)

Yea it actually isn't. But I think it was a good movie nevertheless. Some people say the ending felt rushed but I think it was well done. The scenery was soo  in the movie!

I've never scene the american version but I'm going to safely assume it is scarier. Just because of the mutilated bodies being scarier than the scared faces in the japanese version.


----------



## olaf (May 10, 2009)

Ringu > The Ring
Ringu 2 < The Ring 2


----------



## MueTai (May 10, 2009)

I just did a search and no results for Jackie Chan Adventures came up.  This is madness!  I used to love that show!


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

I used to watch it when I was little cause WB was the only kid channel (well, only in the mornings and afternoon) I got.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2009)

Anybody seen a movie called Feast?  It was nuts!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

You mean the Snickers Commercial?

*FEAST!*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You mean the Snickers Commercial?
> 
> *FEAST!*



no this movie is produced by ben affleck, executive produced by maloof brothers of Las vegas fame.

it has not big name actors, in my view, it feels like a real B grade movie, but the thrills are insane, and the make up  work is real good with a real fun plot development.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 15, 2009)

Why are swear words bleeped out on late night American TV shows despite airing well after the watershed? I didn't actually notice they were 'late night' for a while, as they air in the UK at about 8 p.m.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

Because saying fuck on tv here is like a 25,000 fine for the network.


----------



## olaf (May 15, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> no this movie is produced by ben affleck, executive produced by maloof brothers of Las vegas fame.
> 
> it has not big name actors, in my view, it feels like a real B grade movie, but the thrills are insane, and the make up  work is real good with a real fun plot development.


you mean this movie?

I saw that and I was surprised how much did I enjoy it. it didn't try to be _"original"_ but it did subvert some cliches which made me smile, but didn't try to be forcufully funny


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2009)

yes that movie, i thought it was pretty good, first time in a long time i couldn't sleep cause of a movie.  ( i mean it was worth not sleeping to watch it, not out of fear of the dark)

In the movie "the ruins" do any of you have an idea of how you would have escaped?  I'll give my idea after i get a response


----------



## olaf (May 18, 2009)

holy shit, I just saw "the ruins" today. like 4 hours ago

well... saying that I "watched" it may be exageration since it took me aprox. 15 min since it was so generic that I just skippedc through the more boring parts 

honestly, I don't know what would I do, the way the chick escaped seeme like the only way


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2009)

Madonna said:


> holy shit, I just saw "the ruins" today. like 4 hours ago
> 
> well... saying that I "watched" it may be exageration since it took me aprox. 15 min since it was so generic that I just skippedc through the more boring parts
> 
> honestly, I don't know what would I do, the way the chick escaped seeme like the only way



ok.  well i would have gone a different route.  see there were at least a few dead bodies lying around.  i would have produced an armor made of bones and camp equipment and poison vines.  They should go ahead and make a distraction, then one person wearing the armor would make a dash.  He would get shot at and fired on, but he probably could make it pretty far, especially if he started far from the guys with weapons.  If somebody tackles u , u stuff their face with vine.

It would have been much easier than it sounds


----------



## olaf (May 18, 2009)

but using vines as weapons would be quite hard, since it tried to get into you and act all parasitic n shit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2009)

Madonna said:


> but using vines as weapons would be quite hard, since it tried to get into you and act all parasitic n shit



yeah it needs to be wrapped in something like plastic something.


----------



## olaf (May 18, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't enough to contain the vine

but enough with that mediocre movie, I'm so excited about new season of Weeds and True Blood


----------



## Gooba (May 19, 2009)

Fall TV Renewal Cheat Sheet



> ABC
> Castle: Could go either way. Now a safe bet. Now officially renewed.*
> YAY!!!!*
> Lost: Already renewed. *
> ...


----------



## olaf (May 19, 2009)

I'm sad about Sarh Connor Chronicles, shit got so awesome near the end of the season. I hope they'll make a comic or book telling about what happened later (they're going to do that with Jericho so maybe it's not a farfetched idea)

I have to agree 100% about Dollhouse


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2009)

Supernatural was already renewed, but I kind of liked Reaper, it was okay.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

I never got into Reaper. Is it any good?


----------



## Gooba (May 20, 2009)

I enjoyed it a lot, and now it is officially canceled.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2009)

Reaper was funny, it was more light hearted and had some interesting concepts still. 

That aside, I am not shocked it was canceled. I like it, but it wasn't the kind of thing I saw doing so well with the tide of things. 

I was shocked the Unit got canceled.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2009)

That's Allstate's Stand.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 25, 2009)

so i'm watching a "land of the lost " marathon on sci-fi.  It occurs to me this is the original "Lost" or "xfiles" or other jj abrams type show.

It had a lot of sci-fi elements mixed together, for mysterious reasons, unheard of and unexplainable technology, a quest to return home, unexpected allies and enemies, time travel/alternate realities, and an inconclusive ending.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2009)

Looks like they are bringing Melrose Place back too. Damn all these reboots and sequels.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

Why is Rukia banned!?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 28, 2009)

rukia saw the pirate episode of land of the lost and thought, " i need a 12 yr old to travel with" :S

or for rooting for lakers :S


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWS0XG6zy58[/YOUTUBE]
Toy Story 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

That's awesome. I thought it was a bad idea before I watched the preview. I love the first two.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

Is that the ship from Wall-E in those Legos?


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Woody, Buzz, and the rest of their toy-box friends are dropped off at a day-care center after their owner, Andy, who is fond of his toys, departs for college.



Brief Toy Story 3 synopsis from wikipedia


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

Departs for college? 

This is making me feel old.


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2009)

Toy Story and Toy Story 2 will be re-released as a double feature in Disney Digital 3-D on October 2, 2009.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

so what's good in tv now?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

Nothing, its summer off season for most television (network anyway) I am going to download a shit ton of Law and Order and watch it


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

I might watch old Star Trek episodes if I'm really that bored.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

Hm, I wouldn't do that  

But I just found out about Law&Order UK, totally getting that.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

I can't stand Law and Order. The opening drives me nuts.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWS0XG6zy58[/YOUTUBE]
> Toy Story 3



didn't win me over.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nothing, its summer off season for most television (network anyway) I am going to download a shit ton of Law and Order and watch it



world of warcraft it is


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

Yeah I will never play that


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2009)

New season of True Blood starts in June.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

I don't even know what true blood is.


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2009)

look it up then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

You shouldn't bring your obscure shows to me to figure out


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2009)

I saw a interesting & creative advertisement for the show while on something called teh internetz.


Image takes up too much space so spoiler tagged


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

I love their marketing. :3

Not really a fan of the show though.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2009)

Kien Shih died yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fecking hell only yesterday?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 5, 2009)

Eric Le Roi on Jonathan Ross now!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

This might be the slowest convo thread ever, which is funny because this section moves fast.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Rate the Last Movie you Saw has more convo then this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

Thing is threads like that aren't really meant to and people do it anyway, I mean if there is something being discussed about the movie its one thing but some of the time you go into threads and people are just discussing their day. 

Its really funny, for some reason in the bath house everyone thinks that a thread about something has to have nude pictures every post. There was a big mess with people whining in the small breast thread because no one posted pictures and were instead discussing breasts. 

As long as the topic inside is mostly about the thread's main focus it shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Yea, we usually just discuss the movies that we've seen. Once and a while there is a random off topic post (GUILTY!  ) but it's very on topic. :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

The last thing I saw in theaters was Star Trek


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

You don't see many movies do you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't see movies that I think will be shitty. Nothing has come out since then I wanted to see.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Up was good. :3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

Just wasn't interested in seeing it, and Terminator and Wolverine looked really bad to me. I am trying to see Year One and Transformers next. There's not much I want to see this summer.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm gonna see Moon, Harry Potter, 500 Days of Summer and...nothing else. Next movie I'll be seeing is in August, and that's the Fall season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't even know what Moon is, I haven't ever seen/read any Harry Potter and 500 days of summer--I heard of it but forgot what it was.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIexG8179K8[/YOUTUBE]

Looks really good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

That actually does look interesting, I might check it out.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Might be limited release though, I really hope it ain't.

If it is, I might just check it out when I go to LA. LA always has those pesky limiteds. :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

Houston has them too normally, and considering its a space flick we will probably have it at the Space Center IMAX


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

That's cool, LA is closer to me though. 

Cool, IMAX. That would be cool to see. :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

Never seen a film in IMAX, just never had the desire to before. But I have seen the IMAX movies like Everest and the like, those are amazing.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw it for TDK, wasn't that great. But I hear the IMAX screens for like museums are the real thing and its a great experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

Even though it's Rated R...I would be stunned if The Hangover doesn't win the weekend box office battle.

I guess Up probably has a pretty good chance of winning too.  :S


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

It might. Usually new movies kick the last week's top movie. Some exceptions of course.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I saw it for TDK, wasn't that great. But I hear the IMAX screens for like museums are the real thing and its a great experience.



IMAX can mean different things. 

The Palladium in San Antonio and the Edwards here are just as real as the IMAX as the museum down town, Moody Gardens or the Space Center.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

Up won the weekend Box Office, Chee.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

Of course, its a kids movie and its Disney. It caters to the biggest audience.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

It was in it's second week of release though.  A second place finish was definitely a possibility.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

This doesn't surprise me at all, still not convinced I want to see it.


----------



## olaf (Jun 10, 2009)

anyone has seen International? imma see it today and I hope it's good

after seeing Event Horizon and Lost in Space I need to see something with plot and characters


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2009)

Event Horizon didn't make sense from what I remember, like they tried to explain it and just failed. Lost in Space was mostly dribble.


----------



## olaf (Jun 10, 2009)

event horizon seemed like if Soderberghs Solaris was a horror slasher (I know that Solaris was released 5 years later). if they focused more on the psychological aspect of the gate traveling (how could it be if it influenced their psychic, just like the planet in solaris, only in much more darker morbid version) instead of going with the lulzy "gatway to hell hurr durr".

Lost in Space was a nice eye-candy but the plot and characters were hardly existent. if they at least tried to properly explain why there a resistence. I won't even thouch the plotholes caused by their hurr durr time travel

The International was good. plot, especialy ending, was lackluster, but those were 2 hours well spent.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2009)

Nolan might not direct Batman 3? 

this


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

Bah, I don't care about all that speculation about if Nolan is going to return. Because its just speculation, if Nolan comes out and says exactly that he's not gonna do it, then I'd be angry or sad. Right now? It's speculation.

Anyways, I care more about Inception right now. I just found 2 parts of the screenplay for it, vague but the sides are kinda interesting.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you post the in the Inception thread?


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

The sides? 

Nope, I'll do it if you wanna see them. They are really short cause they don't want people to figure out the context and such.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 26, 2009)

Has anyone else heard about the remake of Drop Dead Fred? It seems that Russell Brand is to play the main role.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well that's out of nowhere. It doesn't sound like a good idea though, because it's a childrens movie and I wouldn't think Russell Brand was particularly funny to kids.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 26, 2009)

It seems that it is old news. I loved the orginal. Hopefully, they won't totally spoil ruin it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2009)

Hollywood know no goddamn shame

*SaberFate*

could not find rage face image big enough


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2009)

Why rage face?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2009)

Nothing but a remake of possibly the greatest tv show ever made and without Patrick McGoohan(RIP) it looses most of the awesome by itself


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2009)

Never even heard of the show...sad.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2009)

AMC is streaming all 17 episodes on there website to help promote the remake

Volume 01

(probably the best part of the remake is that it will open up the classic series to more people)


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm, with all the Depp heads in this place you'd figure someone would've started a Public Enemies thread by now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2009)

I try not to start too many threads on movies really.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 1, 2009)

Why might that be?


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2009)

There is a thread for Public Enemies.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm - I must have missed it.  I searched for it the other day with the thread tool.  My bad.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm watching this thing called The Counterfeiters, it's a movie.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 7, 2009)

Public Enemies was soo boring. It kept on dragging, Bale played the same person he has been since last year but Depp did a wonderful job as usual


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah I heard some negative stuff about it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2009)

i watched "bully" last night. shit was crazy, and super hot


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Interview with the Vampire..is it any good?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2009)

interview with a vampire is a must see!  if you say you haven't seen it i'd think u r weird or 15 yrs old or less.  I mean do u like brad pitt and tom cruise in their hay day?!


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm turning 17 this year >_>

I guess ill be checking it out then.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 8, 2009)

Read the book and be done with it my friend.  If you've read the book - then don't ruin it.  

And you eat those cookies!


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2009)

Disturbia was a waste of time...-_-

Just meh...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah it was, but they had to establish shia as a sexy teen idol somehow , right? right? I suppose


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

he ugly


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah it was, but they had to establish shia as a sexy teen idol somehow , right? right? I suppose



Before he grew that beard that makes him look 30


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't seen Interview with a Vampire either and I'm going on 17. 



Nightfall said:


> Disturbia was a waste of time...-_-
> 
> Just meh...



Fucking Rear Window remake. D:

Rear Window >>>>>>>>>>>>>x1 million>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Disturbia


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

I kind of dislike the original is always better than the remake BS people tote. I know some pretty bad originals.


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I haven't seen Interview with a Vampire either and I'm going on 17.



Guess I'm not the only one that feels left out now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2009)

interview with a vampire is b4 ur time,  but it's not dated, you should wat h


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Its dated a little, still better than Queen of the Damned.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

It being dated isn't the problem. I just have no interest in it. Vampire flicks aren't my thing.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 15, 2009)

I just watched Knowing with Nicholas Cage.
Anyone else seen it? I thought it was a great movie, easily a 8/10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I just watched Knowing with Nicholas Cage.
> Anyone else seen it? I thought it was a great movie, easily a 8/10



Yeah I watched it too, pretty damn good, I think. I was shocked when I checked the reviews and they were mostly unfavorable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I kind of dislike the original is always better than the remake BS people tote. I know some pretty bad originals.



Sorcerer was pretty damn close to The Wages of Fear.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw saw just now

brb after a few days of insomnia and paranoia


----------



## El Torero (Jul 18, 2009)

You guys should try ''Los Hombres de Paco''.

Lucas is the motherfucking Spanish Chuck Norris


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

Watching Pulp Fiction right now...this movie is epic.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2009)

twas a good movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

A very good one, one of my favorite.


----------



## GsG (Jul 23, 2009)

Raimi to direct 'World of Warcraft' movie‎

That's interesting.    Well I haven't played the game, but I guess seeing the movie can't cause any harm now, even if just for interest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

I still dislike MMORPGs, so I don't know if I can give them my money, it probably will be bad in some way--I don't know why but I get that impression.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

So *Nine* is supposed to be a musical of *8 1/2*?  that's ... interesting.  Anyways the trailer was catchy as hell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Lyy-KBFvKPg[/YOUTUBE]

*GODDAMN YOUS ALLL!!!*


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2009)

That was gay.

What was with his long flowing MULLET?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> That was gay.
> 
> What was with his long flowing MULLET?



Mullets are gonna be the new _in_ thing for the 20teens.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Mullets are gonna be the new _in_ thing for the 20teens.



Shit. Late 80s, early 90s STRIKE AGAIN.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> Shit. Late 80s, early 90s STRIKE AGAIN.



The more mullets, the less hold the cancer has over Patrick Swayze.

'Bout the trailer, "and people thought Hugh Jackman's Wolverine was pussified."


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd grow a mullet if I could. But I don't have the genetics.




Name some indie films I should see.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

That Wolverine looks gay.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea, that Wolverine...sucks.



Lord Yu said:


> I'd grow a mullet if I could. But I don't have the genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw Away We Go two days ago, really good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Where have you been Chee?


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2009)

Disappeared for a little while, and now I'm hanging out in the Konoha Theatre and Anti-Twilight FC. 

And school started too so I'm not gonna be on as much.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

School started this early?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

comic nerds are all raging at how twilight fans have ruined comic con

they bought out almost all the passes months before everyone else could and they actually camped out, forcing most of the comic nerds to leave


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> comic nerds are all raging at how twilight fans have ruined comic con
> 
> they bought out almost all the passes months before everyone else could and they actually camped out, forcing most of the comic nerds to leave



Sounds like the comic book fans need to evalutate their lives and see why they're getting beat by a bunch of teenaged girls.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> School started this early?



Year-round. 



Kilowog said:


> comic nerds are all raging at how twilight fans have ruined comic con
> 
> they bought out almost all the passes months before everyone else could and they actually camped out, forcing most of the comic nerds to leave



Someone suggested that comic-con should release panel-exclusive passes, that way those Twilight fans (and others who are there just for movie panels and such) are only allowed into the panel and not the actual convention.

I think its a good idea, comic-con should do it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> comic nerds are all raging at how twilight fans have ruined comic con
> 
> they bought out almost all the passes months before everyone else could and they actually camped out, forcing most of the comic nerds to leave



Yea fuck Comic-Con this year I was supposed to go with my brother but all the tickets got scooped up like three months early.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

Comic-con is gonna be Twilighted for the next 3 years at least...

there are 5 books right?


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank god there are only 4.

Unless Meyer releases that Midnight Sun or whatever its called, hopefully she's still "2 sad 2 rite".


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, Dumbledore was looking exactly like Gandalf in that underground cave.

And the fire was 



At least they did _something_ right.


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2009)

Gonna work backstage again for my school play.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw Funny People last night, it was pretty damn funny. 

But one trailer really got my attention: 
Link removed
Zombie Land


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2009)

John Hughes is dead.


----------



## Chee (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw the anime Iron Man trailer, tons better than that Wolverine shit. Still not gonna watch it though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

Iron man looked waaay better. Wolverine looks like ass.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> John Hughes is dead.



Yeah...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2009)

R.I.P John Hughes.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 7, 2009)

Wizards of Waverly Place

Link removed


----------



## Para (Aug 7, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> John Hughes is dead.



NO! 

Shit...

Rest In Peace, Hughes *puts Breakfast Club on*.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 8, 2009)

Which version of Apocalypse Now should I watch? Original or Redux?


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

A little late but, RIP John Hughes.



Gooba said:


> Daniel Jarque Died
> 
> Daniel Jarque Died



*looks through those*

496 is Superman Returns...lol wut?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Aug 10, 2009)

Is anyone watching the Teen Choice awards right now?

the way Miley Cyrus huggs that stripper pole is wholesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

What the Hell is with this 2012 movie, it looks like a fucking reel of destruction left over from other movies.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sick of hearing about 2012. Looks like a rehack of The Day After Tomorrow or something. Meh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm sick of hearing about 2012. Looks like a rehack of The Day After Tomorrow or something. Meh.



Same Director.


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Same Director.



Are you serious? Jeez, one trick pony much?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2009)

Link removed
Doesn't look half bad.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh hey guys.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't feel like making a thread about it.

But i have some BREAKING NEWS.

In the new film by Darren Aronofsky, "Black Swan," Natalie Portman and Mila kunis will have "ecstasy-induced hungry aggressive angry sex."

SIGN ME UP.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2009)

What's this all about?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a thriller about two competing ballet/dance rivals. I know the premise sounds kinda lame, but i trust aronofsky to make a decent movie, at least more than the incredibly awesome sex scene.

The info is from a review of the screenplay, but i didnt read much since i may actually want to see this movie for something other than the aforementioned mega awesome hawt sexy time scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

Well if girls will be having sex...I am sure it will make its money.


----------



## aeclasik (Aug 28, 2009)

you guys seen the new teaser trailer for Christopher Nolan's next movie, Inception? I have a feeling it's going to be full of win


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

You remember how Curious George was always getting into shit? Well I think we figured out why. Next time you see that show stop and watch it. People place too much trust in that fucking monkey, its not his fault. He's a fucking monkey and when he does monkey shit they get all shocked.


----------



## Chee (Sep 5, 2009)

aeclasik said:


> you guys seen the new teaser trailer for Christopher Nolan's next movie, Inception? I have a feeling it's going to be full of win



I keep watching that teaser over and over and over again...partly cause I'm the biggest Nolantard on NF but whatever. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You remember how Curious George was always getting into shit? Well I think we figured out why. Next time you see that show stop and watch it. People place too much trust in that fucking monkey, its not his fault. He's a fucking monkey and when he does monkey shit they get all shocked.



lol, I never watched that show.


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2009)

I was thinking of a new show called Bi-curious George.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2009)

I love your set Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I keep watching that teaser over and over and over again...partly cause I'm the biggest Nolantard on NF but whatever.



I cant wait for this movie. The cast and crew ALONE sorta kinda maybe gives me a boner of anticipation.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2009)

I got a female-boner (lol wut?) over Nolan alone. 

The teaser helped to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2009)

Curious George was like that in the books too.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2009)

I think someone has a boner for Curious George.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 8, 2009)

The Day After Tomorrow was a scientifically inaccurate nightmare, I suppose 2012 will follow suit. Serious, it's a fucking joke of disaster movie.

Also, teen Dumbledore's actor looks so emo, pretty good fit if I say so, since Dumbledore was emo as a kid. Plus his actor has that kind of gay emo look too, which is another plus, since, you know.


----------



## Chee (Sep 8, 2009)

2012 looks retarded as fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2009)

RIP Patrick Swayze.


----------



## Chee (Sep 14, 2009)

Awww, RIP Patrick Swayze.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2009)

Just posted something about the best fight.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 22, 2009)

*EXCLUSIVE: Coen Brothers Want John Turturro To Get Old For 'Barton Fink' Sequel, 'Old Fink'*



> Barton Fink" is a difficult movie to classify. It's also one of the best efforts from filmmakers Ethan and Joel Coen, the guys behind bonafide classics like "The Big Lebowski," "Fargo" and "No Country for Old Men." Not to mention "Fink," which is held in high regard by just about everyone who's seen it. The story -- about a playwright, the titular Fink (John Turturro), who tries to beat writer's block while residing in a Hollywood hotel -- sounds fairly innocuous, but it's all in the delivery.
> 
> The movie is a touchstone within the Coen's oeuvre, but it doesn't really carry the same cult appeal that the similarly genre-bending "The Big Lebowski" does. As such, I never in a million years would have expected a "Barton Fink" sequel. And yet, that's exactly what the brothers hinted at when they spoke to MTV's Josh Horowitz at the Toronto International Film Festival, where they were promoting "A Serious Man," which hits theaters on October 2.
> 
> ...



this picture


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 26, 2009)

I freaking _love_ the THOH promos.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone seen The Informant?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 1, 2009)

Nope, but it does look quite interesting if not humorous. I'm hoping to go to the theater next weekend once or twice to see a couple of movies. I'm aiming at:

Zombieland (100% sure)
Gamer
Surrogates

Should I see Gamer or Surrogates?

Oh, and any thoughts on Law Abiding Citizen?


----------



## Roy (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive heard really bad stuff about Gamer, and Surrogates was average.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2009)

where's the zombieland thread? i just came back from seeing it. it was aight. amusing zombie kills


----------



## Chee (Oct 3, 2009)

Gamer sucks and Surrogates is mediocre.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 4, 2009)

i was watching AI, movie kinda sucked worse than i remember it sucking.


----------



## Para (Oct 4, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> where's the zombieland thread? i just came back from seeing it. it was aight. amusing zombie kills



Windtalkers?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2009)

"True Blood: The Complete First Season" DVD has made $54,997,018 in the 18 weeks of its release.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 4, 2009)

thats nuts


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't find that show entertaining, maybe its because I'm not that crazy about vampires.


----------



## Para (Oct 5, 2009)

True Blood? I think I wound up watching the finale without having watched any of the other episodes lol... entertaining though.


----------



## Chee (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy, I fookin' love your avatar.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 5, 2009)

Para said:


> *True Blood? *I think I wound up watching the finale without having watched any of the other episodes lol... entertaining though.


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> Roy, I fookin' love your avatar.



Thanks Chee, I knew you would like it. 


I made it a while ago, back when I had PS/Imageready on my PC.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

So the new Coen's flick _'A Serious Man'_ is out on limited release.. and it is getting some buzz.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2009)

I would like to see that movie, but I spent all of my money on Dexter season 1 and 2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2009)

just watched slumdog millionaire, ohhh i wanna get with some indian girls so bad


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 26, 2009)

Just saw a film called Naked by Mike Leigh, very brutal... But Johnny was an interesting character, as well as some others portrayed in the film.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2009)

erictheking said:


> So the new Coen's flick _'A Serious Man'_ is out on limited release.. and it is getting some buzz.



Its at this small theater near where I live. I can go see it for $6 as long as its playing before noon. I'm probably going to do that this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone seen 'An Education' yet? I'm probably going to watch it this week. No idea when 'A Serious Man' will come to my local, but I might go and look for it next week after it's out on the 20th.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey has there been a thread made about the movie "Kick Ass"? Search isn't working for me for some reason.

But the teaser trailer just came out and it actually looks pretty fun. The beginning of it definitely made me chuckle "That's not me btw...thats some Armenian guy with a history of mental health problems"

And i liked how the beginning was ripped straight out of the comic book. If it ain't broke, dont fix it i say.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 16, 2009)

Bannai said:


> Predators script is terrible.



Are you an old woman?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen these "shameless" reebok easy tone commercials.  These people don't care, they're gonna sell their shoes by any means necessary. :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2009)

Just downloaded and watched Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince. I waited for the BDRip as I am a big HP fan. This is the first one I haven't seen in the cinema because quite frankly I've given up expecting good things from the friggin movie.

There were only two good parts in the entire thing; in the beggining where he's in the cafe and the girl asks who Harry Potter is and the second one is Hermione.

They took out the Dursely house in the beggining, missed the little chat Harry had with Dumby in the shack outside the Weasly house, screwed up Dumby's death and all they gave him was a couple of shining wands in the air.

I understand that not everything can be put in the movies but missing out some scences is just a crime.

Oh yeah, they missed out nearly all of the blooming memories.

Maybe DH will be better as it's in two parts but not holding my breath for it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 17, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Has anyone seen these "shameless" reebok easy tone commercials.  These people don't care, they're gonna sell their shoes by any means necessary. :ho



You know what they say "SexSneakers sell":ho


----------



## LayZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> You know what they say "SexSneakers sell":ho


No doubt.  I just think they're hilarious because of they don't try to hide their motives at all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 17, 2009)

any new moon thread around here?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 20, 2009)

lol Jeanne


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2009)

I wanna watch New Moon.


----------



## Chee (Nov 27, 2009)

Princess and the Frog has good reviews so far. Its a bit early though, since its opening in wide release on the 11th.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2009)

Just something for all of you to laugh/marvel at. I present to you, a victoria's secret commercial. Directed by, the man, the legend, the hilarious....MICHAEL BAY! (EXPLOSIONS)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNScRM_NzLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (Dec 6, 2009)

Just watched Paranormal Activity last night.

Took the 9:30 show.

GG sleep.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope the Next Batman movie is Batman and not a Swat guy with Ears and a Cape in Chicago busting Maniacs


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Watch Batman Forever.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

I have, I quite enjoyed it what is your point?


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

That's great. Did you buy the blu-ray version while Bat-skating with your Bat-card?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

As witty as your comments about the silly parts of the other Batman films are, what bearing does this have on my question?


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't have a point. 

Rather dull actually.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys, do your civic duty and vote/voice your opinion!
Music Department


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Movie trailers go inside the thread where they belong.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 29, 2009)

Guys I downloaded a clockwork orange, do I need to be in a particular mental state to watch it


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 29, 2009)

Whatever mood you're in when the movie starts will probably be changed by the movie anyway. Just be ready for extremes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 29, 2009)

Is that right


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 29, 2009)

No one is gonna make the usual best movies of 2009 thread??


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> No one is gonna make the usual best movies of 2009 thread??



Seems like we're skipping that this year, just doing the decade.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 29, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> No one is gonna make the usual best movies of 2009 thread??



Make it ..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Seems like we're skipping that this year, just doing the decade.


But we still have a year of films.  The new decade doesn't start until 2011.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't think so...

1. 2000
2. 2001
3. 2002
4. 2003
5. 2004
6. 2005
7. 2006
8. 2007
9. 2008
10. 2009

That's 10 years, so 2010 is the start of the new decade.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2010)

Decades aren't like the millennium, they include the 0 year I think.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't think so...
> 
> 1. 2000
> 2. 2001
> ...


But that would make the first decade only nine years long as there was no '0' year.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

Well screw the first nine, decades are 10

and 2000, to 2009, is the only 10 that have the first three digits all the same, therefore decade


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But that would make the first decade only nine years long as there was no '0' year.



Who cares. That's just how it is.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 1, 2010)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But that would make the first decade only nine years long as there was no '0' year.



But they had baby Jesus to compensate for it...


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

> The great Sam Mendes (“American Beauty,” “Road to Perdition,” “Jarhead,” “Revolutionary Road,” “Away We Go”) is negotiating to direct the sequel to “Quantum of Solace”!
> 
> Screenwriters on the project include Peter Morgan (“The Queen,” “Frost/Nixon”) and franchise vets Neal Purvis and Robert Wade ("The World is Not Enough," "Die Another Day," "Casino Royale," "Quantum of Solace").



HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2010)

Some I'm watching some French film called Blame it on Fidel, iz i artsy?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Decades aren't like the millennium, they include the 0 year I think.



Nope. 1800 is still the eighteenth century, 1801 is the nineteenth.

Decade won't start until 2011
0 is the denial of absence, therefore it can have no measurable unit. For that to have been a year zero, one would have to assume at a given point time didn't exist at all.
10 is merely the closure of the set.
It's the actual historical and official method, used by every chronicler worth is salt that didn't skip calendar class in librarian college

Also episode 100 of how I met your mother is gonna be musical. Nothing you say can matter more than that


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 15, 2010)

Up in the air, good movie I would recommend people to watch. Funny and thought provoking imo. George Clooney delivers..

Sherlock Holmes was ok, but I didn't really care that much for it...


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jan 16, 2010)

I cannot believe there isn't a Jersey Shore thread! I would have made it but now its too late in the season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Nope. 1800 is still the eighteenth century, 1801 is the nineteenth.
> 
> Decade won't start until 2011
> 0 is the denial of absence, therefore it can have no measurable unit. For that to have been a year zero, one would have to assume at a given point time didn't exist at all.
> ...



I am pretty sure there is a year 0 on a calender. I don't know where to check, but I thought that was how our calender worked, it went from BC to 0 then to 1 and so on. 



Nightfall said:


> Up in the air, good movie I would recommend people to watch. Funny and thought provoking imo. George Clooney delivers..
> 
> Sherlock Holmes was ok, but I didn't really care that much for it...



The girl from Up in the Air, the one who was in Twilight too, she's far too attractive. But I really really dislike George Clooney.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 18, 2010)

This is  bullshit. Sandra Bullock shouldn't have won for that white guilt piece of trash movie.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

I hate Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

She seems to take strong stances when it comes to race relations, she had a lot to do with shows like George Lopez and was in Crash (I hated that movie though).


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2010)

For all she tried to do for race relations, that movie may have pushed us back twenty years.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> I hate Sandra Bullock.


I love Sandra Bullock. 

She'll do a shitty movie every now and then, but I'll watch "A Time to Kill" and "Speed" every chance I get.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

Speed still has Reeves in it. 

I forgot she was in "A Time To Kill"...

All I remember about that movie is "Yes they deserve to die, and I hope they burn in Hell."


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> This is  bullshit. Sandra Bullock shouldn't have won for that white guilt piece of trash movie.


I agree with you.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2010)

saw "wicked the musical".  was very good. Wonder if it will become a movie?  Have to go rewatch wizard of oz, though it sucks


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2010)

Simpson, you trollin'.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2010)

this is called "theater" convo..


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2010)

No, saying Wizard of Oz sucks. It's a classic.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2010)

it's real cheesy, and things happen for no god dang reason.  These days it wouldn't be acceptable.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

u know in the movie "valentine" tig ass bitteys katherine heigl was the first killed? wtf!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2010)

Whatever happened to that movie club thingy? Died a quick death.


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> This is  bullshit. Sandra Bullock shouldn't have won for that white guilt piece of trash movie.



she won?  the movie's racism is more evident than salt in sea water 





Just saw Inglorious Basterds. Great movie, love Tarantino, quite influential guy. 

The only thing I missed is what the heck happened in the end? English is my second language, and I have a hard time catching Brad's hillbilly accent. Can anyone explain? 

And lol an American hillbilly passing for an Italian filmmaker (or whoever that was).


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

> The only thing I missed is what the heck happened in the end? English is my second language, and I have a hard time catching Brad's hillbilly accent. Can anyone explain?



The very end, where they cut up the guy's forehead?


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> The very end, where they cut up the guy's forehead?



yeah, like the whole scene, why they were there, why Hans was there and whom he sold for Herman to live and whom he wanted to screw... And also why Aldo wanted Hans... I missed the entire dialogue.


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

Basically Hans was going to let go scotch free, as part of the deal of letting the Basterds go forward with their plan to kill Hitler. 
But Aldo, being awesome as he is, carved the nazi symbol into his forehead. The guy that was watching said something along the lines of: "I think that's your best work yet."


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Basically Hans was going to let go scotch free, as part of the deal of letting the Basterds go forward with their plan to kill Hitler.
> But Aldo, being awesome as he is, carved the nazi symbol into his forehead. The guy that was watching said something along the lines of: "I think that's your best work yet."



who's scotch? but I think I'm getting it now. 

yeah he said "it's your masterpiece".


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

"Scotch free" means that a person gets out of trouble without any consequences.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's scot free, not scotch free. I should know- I'm a genuine Scot, even though that apparently has nothing to do with the term .

Slightly more on topic, I have always though Hans was some kind of stupid for not seeing that coming. Or thinking he would get away with his plan in general.


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

Seriously? I've always heard "scotch free."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah its Scot free...


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

This is perhaps one of the funnest things I've seen you do Chee


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

I do a lot of stupid shit CTK.


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It's scot free, not scotch free. I should know- I'm a genuine Scot, even though that apparently has nothing to do with the term .
> 
> Slightly more on topic, I have always though Hans was some kind of stupid for not seeing that coming. Or thinking he would get away with his plan in general.



sooo.... he did let them kill Hitler and let them go... so why did Aldo have to scar him? Was that because Hans did his job a bit too well? I was _very_ surprised at the turn of events.

duh I feel really stupid asking this 



Chee said:


> Seriously? I've always heard "scotch free."



never heard that one before


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> sooo.... he did let them kill Hitler and let them go... so why did Aldo have to scar him? Was that because Hans did his job a bit too well? I was _very_ surprised at the turn of events.
> 
> duh I feel really stupid asking this



1) The Basterds had a policy of scarring every Nazi that they captured but did not kill, so that everyone would know they are Nazi's. As a high-ranking Nazi governor who prides himself on being a Holmesian detective, he really should have known that

2) Hans was an evil rotten piece of work who gave up the Reich for personal gain. He is famouus for hunting down any Jews who might have escaped the Nazi net. The basterds are all Jews. They do not like him. And if his plan worked then he would actually have gotten fame and wealth and been hailed as a hero for ending the war despite all he has done and what he is, which ticked them off.

3) Technically, he did'nt really let them kill Hitler and co. The Nazi's died because he missed the fact that the girl running the cinema was a Jew he let go. She killed them, and the bastards inside just made them die faster and more painlesly than being burned alive.


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> 1) The Basterds had a policy of scarring every Nazi that they captured but did not kill, so that everyone would know they are Nazi's. As a high-ranking Nazi governor who prides himself on being a Holmesian detective, he really should have known that
> 
> 2) Hans was an evil rotten piece of work who gave up the Reich for personal gain. He is famouus for hunting down any Jews who might have escaped the Nazi net. The basterds are all Jews. They do not like him. And if his plan worked then he would actually have gotten fame and wealth and been hailed as a hero for ending the war despite all he has done and what he is, which ticked them off.
> 
> 3) Technically, he did'nt really let them kill Hitler and co. The Nazi's died because he missed the fact that the girl running the cinema was a Jew he let go. She killed them, and the bastards inside just made them die faster and more painlesly than being burned alive.



oh thank you this makes sense. From his convo with Aldo's boss, I thought that Hans was an English spy from the very beginning . So he was a Nazi for real, and sold his country in order to live. Lol, what a contrast to the German officer whom Bear Jew killed in the beginning.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> oh thank you this makes sense. From his convo with Aldo's boss, I thought that Hans was an English spy from the very beginning . So he was a Nazi for real, and sold his country in order to live. Lol, what a contrast to the German officer whom Bear Jew killed in the beginning.



Well, not just to live- he expected all sorts of honours and rewards when he was taken in for what he did, which was pretty naive` to say the least. I also have to wonder why he trusted Harvey Keitel (who played Aldo's boss in the OSS on the radio), never mind the a bunch of Nazi killing sociopaths, since all Keitel gave him was an assurance on the radio that must be very easy to deny.

Disappointing, really. Landa did not seem to thinks things through.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you guys see the Oscar Nominations?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Moon getting snubbed makes me mad, especially considering what did get nominated.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Same here Gooba.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

Viggo Mortensen not getting a nom is a travesty. Its odd that Avatar got a Best Picture nom since I doubt anyone in Hollywood wants it to win. Pandering to the normal folks for ratings I guess.


----------



## Disturbia (Feb 2, 2010)

If Moon doesn't at least get a mention for it's incredible screenplay or best actor, I'm going to drive down to the Oscars and place bombs in the judges' cars.


*Spoiler*: _This list makes me angry._ 



*Best Picture:*
•	Avatar - it'll probably win.
•	The Blind Side - I don't see how this fits here.
•	District 9 - yes.
•	An Education
•	The Hurt Locker - yes.
•	Inglorious Basterds - yes.
•	Precious
•	A Serious Man
•	Up
•	Up in the Air
*Best Actor:*
•	Jeff Bridges - I guess.
•	George Clooney
•	Colin Firth 
•	Morgan Freeman
•	Jeremy Renner
*Best Actress:*
•	Sandra Bullock
•	Helen Mirren
•	Carey Mulligan
•	Gabourney Sibide
•	Meryl Streep
*Supporting Actor:*
•	Matt Damon
•	Woody Harrelson
•	Christopher Plummer
•	Stanley Tucci
•	Christopher Waltz - he better win.
*Supporting Actress:*
•	Penelope Cruz
•	Vera Farmiga
•	Maggie Gyllenhaal
•	Anna Kendrick
•	Mo’Nique
*Director:*
•	James Cameron - a big fat no.
•	Kathryn Bigelow - yes.
•	Quentin Tarantino - yes.
•	Lee Daniels
•	Jason Reitman 



I'm also angered that the Road isn't nominated. Viggo was amazing in that movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 2, 2010)

i hope avatar wins best picture.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Who I want to win:

Best Picture:
• Avatar
• The Blind Side 
• District 9
• An Education*
• The Hurt Locker*
• Inglorious Basterds
• Precious
• A Serious Man
• Up
• Up in the Air
Best Actor:
• Jeff Bridges*
• George Clooney*
• Colin Firth
• Morgan Freeman
• Jeremy Renner
Best Actress:
• Sandra Bullock
• Helen Mirren
• Carey Mulligan*
• Gabourney Sibide*
• Meryl Streep
Supporting Actor:
• Matt Damon
• Woody Harrelson
• Christopher Plummer
• Stanley Tucci*
• Christopher Waltz*
Supporting Actress:
• Penelope Cruz
• Vera Farmiga*
• Maggie Gyllenhaal OR:*
• Anna Kendrick*
• Mo’Nique*
Director:
• James Cameron*
• Kathryn Bigelow *
• Quentin Tarantino
• Lee Daniels
• Jason Reitman


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 14, 2010)

[METROPOLIS - RESTORED PRINT IN THEATERS SUMMER 2010]

... Hey folks, Harry here with the most anticipated theatrical release of Summer 2010. This isn't meant to be an insult to the incoming collection of studio spectacles... But to see the complete METROPOLIS by Fritz Lang? Hell, I spent several hours today staring at the streaming METROPOLIS premiere that Merrick embeded on here earlier yesterday. Sure, I was aggravated by not having a full screen 1080p downloadable... but I'm also realistic. This restoration represents decades of hopes and dreams of film geeks for the better part of the last century til now. 

... Kino has said that there will be a Summer theatrical premiere around the world with a DVD/BLU RAY Release to follow this Fall/X-Mas season. That's right, this Christmas we get this baby on Blu - and at home!!! This is spectacular news. We'll keep you up to date with the details as they emerge further.

... And here's our wonderful spy from Berlin with the breakdown of this restored METROPOLIS:

Hello Harry and company,

I've written up a few things concerning the new Metropolis that screened/ aired last night.

If you use this, call me ?the Hel with it?

-------------------

?Wo ist der, dessen Kleider Sie tragen?? (Where's the man whose clothes you're wearing?) I've seen Metropolis in a new light!

... So, Metropolis has screened in HD, in full, on my television set tonight and I just wanted to give my two cents on what turned out to be a pretty moving evening. I really hope you guys get to see it ASAP in the States because it's the most satisfying version of this classic to date. Real sorry you had to watch dancing, freezing Germans instead (although that can make for a good show).

Long story short:

... Metropolis finally feels completed, not under (re)construction. If you want to know what's new in this version, skip to WHAT'S NEW because I want to put the version in context first. The guys at Murnau and Deutsche Cinematek deserve their dues and our gratitude. And if you want SPOILERS, they're at the very end.

... After the film, there was a documentary chronicling the different restorations over the years of this 1927 film that Paramount had butchered after the German release bombed with audiences (apparently, the film made back 2% of its cost on first release). So, basically, film historians have been trying to restore it to its initial length and glory since before the Second World War, except for Georgio Moroder who turned it into something as personal as it was questionable.

... Through finds, from Russian prints to Australian ones, from set photographs in Paris to the original, unabridged dialogues written for German film censors' approval (apparently, only the English translation had survived, so it had to be retranslated into German), they pieced the puzzle but gaping holes subsisted. Having worked in film restoration on works that dated from the early thirties, I can tell you that restoration is a costly business which was more or less irreversible before the digital nineties (and I can tell you nitrate film cuts hurt like paper cuts if the paper had acid blood). But you find new film elements throughout the years and that's what happened in this instance. The criticized restored Vertigo color scheme was based on a vintage bucket of paint that GM found for one of the cars used in the movie, for example.

... Anyway, in 2008, a print of Metropolis was found in Buenos Aires. What was it? A 16mm negative made in the seventies from a 35mm first-generation positive. The Argentinian archives didn't want nitrate prints anymore in the 70s because of their Inglorious Basterdness, so they transferred their films on 16mm because they couldn't afford 35mm. Unfortunately, the print was already almost fifty years old and apparently, wasn't cleaned up before transfer. So all the flaws of that positive have been printed into the negative: they're part of the image. Which is problematic, to say the least.

... At times, it looked as though the film was being projected on a piece of wood, with thin vertical veins all over. The choice not to over-digitalize was consciously made by the restorers but perhaps future algorithms may be able to address the issue in coming years. Point is: Metropolis is complete. This print was made when the Argentinian distributor visited Germany and it hadn't been trimmed by Paramount yet for the US market. It wasn't the premiere cut, which apparently ran 210 minutes (according to IMDB), but my HDD says it's 146 minutes long, not 150. I have no idea what the frame-rate was, sorry. Anyway, that's still a good extra 20 minutes from the last restoration. Personally, I don't believe there ever was a premiere cut that was an hour longer than this one but that's just me.

WHAT'S NEW:

... I'm not giving a synopsis, you already know the film if you're reading this and I won't spoil the additions until the SPOILER paragraph at the end. If you haven't seen it, know that Blade Runner, Star Wars, Back to the Future and just about any SF film pays homage to Metropolis graphically. Thematically, it's more like a cross between The Time Machine, Frankenstein and Battleship Potemkine while staying its own pioneering thing. It makes Griffith and Gance films look small and every shot looks like it cost a fortune and it did.

... I'm not sure what restoration of the film I saw last time and I had never seen it in HD but the image of the non-Argentinian footage was quite phenomenal for a film that's 83 years old. A couple of flickers, a couple of soft spots here and there, but an overall uniformity that's really impressive and defined. It's Blu-Ray material as it was broadcast in 1080p (or 1080i... not sure). Anyway, non-Argentinian footage is top notch and the film's elaborate lightings come through beautifully and subtly.

... Now for the Argentinian footage. We have lots of minor modifications: extra shots, extended scenes and whole sequences with mostly secondary characters. Secondary but key to plot advancement and characters' relationships, notably between Joh Fredersen and Rotwang, the mad scientist. You find out why the latter hates the former so much. More in SPOILER section.

... Again, the Argentinian print looks like a movie projected on wood, which is odd, but better than nothing. I remember the first time I saw this as a kid and how frustrated I was by the butchered ending. I really felt cheated that this film's story wasn't complete (I was nine), like it was a cop-out. Now Metropolis is complete, with additions that give it a rationale and an overall rhythm that's much nicer in the second half.

... The live score was really neat. Apparently, they also used the complete manuscripts of the score to find the tempo Lang had originally intended. Anyway, the score gave a greater coherence to the varying image qualities from the two different sources. Very dramatic music for the most part, borrowing cues from Dies Iera and La Marseillaise (for the workers' revolt, naturally).

... I wasn't a huge Metropolis fan but an admirer. I didn't love it the way I loved Sunrise, City Lights or Nosferatu but close. That might have changed. In this complete form and in this stellar shape (overall), Metropolis is a true wonder to behold, especially for any Science-Fiction or Art Deco fans. And from now on, no one will have to envision scenes from a card: Lang's director's cut is here.

For the record, Lang wasn't sure about the ending's potency and blamed his wife for its naivety. Until everyone told him how great it was in the sixties.

Now someone find the Magnificent Ambersons test screening cut already!
...and the fabled six-hour edit of Thin Red Line.

Apologies on the length of this write-up, I'm exhausted and enthusiastic.
Faithfully submitted, The Hel with it

SPOILERS


*Spoiler*: __ 



11811 is Georgy's worker number, three numbers in common with THX1138, coincidence?

Three brand new sequences as far as I can tell, many extensions and some alternate shots (Lang filmed each shot thrice and edited from there).

Four extended characters: three men and a ghost.
Josaphat and his evolution from yes-man to revolutionary after he's fired by Joh Fredersen and has to go below.

Georgy, the guy who replaces Freder as a rich kid and who choses to do rich kid's stuff.

The Tall Guy that Joh Fredersen sends to find his son in the underground city. He trails Georgy, finds Josaphat and is pretty scary even though he looks like a desperado in drag on some shots (too much make-up). This is the most significant addition, like Bond's Jaws with brains.

Hel. Like hell missing an l. Which is probably why Paramount cut all of ?her scenes.? She's not a ghost per se, she's a driving presence and a cool piece of set. She's the reason Rotwang hates Joh Fredersen. Maybe referenced in 2001 with HAL because she does become robotic in a sense...

Extended scenes:

Garden scene
Children's rescue (quite extended)
Clash of classes
Fight on top of the cathedral

Other notables:
Double-Direction Individual Perpetual Elevators (DDIPE) are cool. I hope someone doesn't have patents for them.

The Hel mausoleum is a great set that needs to be seen.



END SPOILERS

Source -


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

TL;DR                                 .


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 21, 2010)

So....BAFTA's, anyone?


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

Were those televised?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, in _Britain_, yes. Don't know about America.

They are Live (I think), and are just finishing.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgF1Ht6-W20[/YOUTUBE]Awesome "slow"  song sung by 2 awesome people.

Possibly old, Trailer for NBC's upcoming(?) drama series PERSONS UNKNOWN

Loos like a interesting show.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Well, in _Britain_, yes. Don't know about America.
> 
> They are Live (I think), and are just finishing.



Darn America.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2010)

The Brits did a good job handing out awards.  No Best Picture for Avatar.  And no Lifetime Achievement award for Sandra Bullock.  It also helps that Waltz won.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

Britain knows how to do it right. They gave an award to Moon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> Who I want to win:
> 
> Best Picture:
> ? Avatar
> ...


Edited.  This is how I would vote.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

Changing Gabourney Sibide to Carey Mulligan. Finally saw the movie and Carey was great.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you are changing because you saw my votes. 

Have you seen Up In The Air?  Anna Kendrick was the star of that movie.  Not George Clooney.  Clooney played the same role he has played countless times.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

Mostly cause you reminded me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

Anna Kendrick is gorgeous.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought that George Clooney was good. I'd go for Jeff Bridges if I saw Crazy Heart, but I haven't. D:


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 6, 2010)

I liked George Clooney as well, I don't mind ''oneface'' actors that much, when they're as good as he is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 6, 2010)

Paranormal Activity Rifftraxs are hilarious.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

saw "observe and report" with seth rogan on skinimax, that shit was darn near a tragedy!  much better than i expected, a few plot turns short of Shakespeare.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. xD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

I kind of have to agree, Jay's show that came on before he moved back to Conan's spot wasn't funny at all it just seemed sad and desperate.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone see Letterman last night? ( I thought so....) 

Anyways he was a fucking downright idiot douche. I hate how resistant he is towards Jaime Oliver in the 'cooking' segment. Do your research idiot, or hire a better research team. Oliver's efforts actually did foster change of the British school lunch system & stop spouting hackneyed jaded statements about how "We'll never change" "it's too big of a system" Shit needs to start somewhere, put that foot back into your mouth and let it happen idiot. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVlPm9O_L0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

fuuki said:


> Anyone see Letterman last night? ( I thought so....)
> 
> Anyways he was a fucking downright idiot douche. I hate how resistant he is towards Jaime Oliver in the 'cooking' segment. Do your research idiot, or hire a better research team. Oliver's efforts actually did foster change of the British school lunch system & stop spouting hackneyed jaded statements about how "We'll never change" "it's too big of a system" Shit needs to start somewhere, put that foot back into your mouth and let it happen idiot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 24, 2010)

man, ugly betty got super hot lately!


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> man, ugly betty got super hot lately!



Pics man, pics. I can't be wasting time googling her ass.


----------



## fuuki (Mar 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You seem to have seen a different clip than me, he was just being a comedian.



Comedian? No. Talk show host? Perhaps. 

Though he was channeling too much of this 
​


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

Can we talk about how Dennis Hopper's on his way out and how upsetting that is?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> Pics man, pics. I can't be wasting time googling her ass.



use to look like this 



now looks like this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't see it


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

fuuki said:


> Anyone see Letterman last night? ( I thought so....)
> 
> Anyways he was a fucking downright idiot douche. I hate how resistant he is towards Jaime Oliver in the 'cooking' segment. Do your research idiot, or hire a better research team. Oliver's efforts actually did foster change of the British school lunch system & stop spouting hackneyed jaded statements about how "We'll never change" "it's too big of a system" Shit needs to start somewhere, put that foot back into your mouth and let it happen idiot.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVlPm9O_L0U[/YOUTUBE]



Didn't watch the clip, but I will say I'm not a huge fan of Letterman, for reasons like that.  I've seen talk show hosts have guests on and admit that they've never seen their movie or read their book, but they're still gracious about it and talk to the guest while seeming genuinely interested.  I saw some author on Letterman once, and CLEARLY he had not read the guy's book and just didn't even seem nice about it.  He moved through the interview fast and really didn't at all come off like he was interested in a single word the guy had to say.  It was pretty rude, actually.  I felt bad for the guy.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 26, 2010)

> Jack Bauer has cheated death a few dozen times, but he couldn't avoid cancellation.
> 
> Tonight, the news becomes official: The clock will stop ticking on "24."
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

That show did more than people ever expected.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

I never watched the show, so I don't care.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty iconic idea though.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't even know what the show is about. Terrorists or something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't even know what the show is about. Terrorists or something?


I think it was most times, oddly I think it started like days before Sept 11th. 

But all of the plots are real time and take place in one day. So its 24 episodes a season and any time that passes in the episode passes real time.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

That's weird.


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol my boyfriend's mom is gonna be pissed.  24 is her SHIT.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw part of the first season and actually plan to watch it all.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Tell her to start watching Breaking Bad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

I am now two minutes thirty eight seconds into hound dog and there's a little boy trying to show Dakota Fanning his penis...man I should have heeded those warnings.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't stand Dakota Fanning. :|


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> I can't stand Dakota Fanning. :|


She's a damn good actress really, has been for a while.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, she's good. I just don't like her. Can't put my finger on why though.


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Tell her to start watching Breaking Bad.


She already does!  


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am now two minutes thirty eight seconds into hound dog and there's a little boy trying to show Dakota Fanning his penis...man I should have heeded those warnings.


WHAT.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> She already does!
> 
> WHAT.


That's the stuff that's happened in Hound Dog so far. And before the thirty minute mark you can add woman beating to the roster.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2010)

lol, is it a good movie so far though?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

Actually it is, I am liking it more now. It's very short 1 hour 38 minutes with credits and all.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 2, 2010)

top gun is the best romance film ever right?


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

No, Twilight is...you fool.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 2, 2010)

twilight does not have Take my breath away


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

I can take your breath away. :ho



























With a pillow over your head.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 3, 2010)

the action is butter than twilight too. so there's another point for top gun.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

Butter than Twilight? :ho


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 3, 2010)

no trans fat 
tom cruise and co. can kick ed and co.'s buttocks.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

Sharlto  Copley >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> All.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 3, 2010)

lowl you're still in that guy's pants?
any new movies for that man?


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

A-Team        . pek


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 3, 2010)

omg he's in the A-team? i bet he won't get a lot of screen time because of his accent. it's unamerican


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

HE'LL HAVE TON! 
And lots of topless scenes with Face. 

And his accent sounds fine in the trailer. 
Doesn't even sound like Afrikaan, sounds sorta kinda Southern.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2010)

I think we set a record people. One fucking year of convo thread.


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

The Rate the Last Movie You Saw thread is more of a convo thread than this one.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGrHBpfqCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2010)

Attack of the Clones review is up YEAH
[YOUTUBE]CfBhi6qqFLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 4, 2010)

Koi said:


> Attack of the Clones review is up YEAH
> [YOUTUBE]CfBhi6qqFLA[/YOUTUBE]



is this review any good? i feel like the youtuber is getting too hyped after his first star wars review. his avatar one sucked imo, but episode one was great.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 4, 2010)

so i saw "orphan", the movie was ok.  The acting was generally good, especially the orphan girl esther.  The premise was fine too. But they messed up the movie in the details and general plot development.  I felt like all the protagonists were morons, if not brain dead.  Was there a thread for this movie? Couldn't find it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 4, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGrHBpfqCo[/YOUTUBE]



oh shit, i'm just about to start playing this game. you play?


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> is this review any good? i feel like the youtuber is getting too hyped after his first star wars review. his avatar one sucked imo, but episode one was great.



Yea, it was good. I liked part 5 where he was reviewing all the love-crap.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> omg he's in the A-team? i bet he won't get a lot of screen time because of his accent. it's unamerican





Chee said:


> Doesn't even sound like Afrikaan, sounds sorta kinda Southern.



It's Murdoch, his accent depended on what was last on the TV when he was called to do a mission.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> It's Murdoch, his accent depended on what was last on the TV when he was called to do a mission.



Usually he talks in a Southern like voice though.

At times he switches.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2010)

Bah, trying to accurately remember The A-Team is not something I find important. Watched after school on the local channels, it was bad, yet I still watched it, 'nuff said.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2010)

Yea, I'm watching it right now. Never watched it when I was younger. I just watch it for the Murdock and Face bromance.

It's bad but good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I'm watching it right now. Never watched it when I was younger. I just watch it for the Murdock and Face bromance.
> 
> It's bad but good.


I tried watching it recently because it can be "so bad it's good," but like candy after a couple episodes I had my fill.

Speaking of bromance




> Robert*[Downey Jr.]* says he loves every Holmes-Watson fan out there.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually only watch one episode once in a while, but I've finished up to season 2, half of season 3, and random episodes after that.

Yesterday I watched two, but that was only because I heard that they had Face/Murdock broments.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 5, 2010)

i'd like to say that owen wilson looks a little chubby in those at&t commercials. 

why did i see hot tub time machine this weekend


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 5, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i'd like to say that *owen* wilson looks a little chubby in those at&t commercials.





> that *owen *wilson looks a





> *OWEN*


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 5, 2010)

why did he let himself go?


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

> Robert[Downey Jr.] says he loves every Holmes-Watson fan out there.



OH GOD. I LOVE ROBERT DOWNEY JR. EVEN MORE. IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE? YES I THINK SO.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2010)

Half the billboards in my city are advertisements for Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Still? The movie is out on DVD now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2010)

Advertisements for the DVD/Blu-Ray fool.  

Have you heard the Batman rumors regarding Catwoman?  Apparently Nolan really likes Emily Blunt.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea, right. And Megan Fox is going to be Poison Ivy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2010)

Nolan will never do Poison Ivy.  She isn't realistic enough.  The only character he dislikes more is Mr. Freeze.


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2010)

In the DCAU there was a movie made with a beautifully sad story with Mr. Freeze called Batman & Mr. Freeze: SubZero.


----------



## fuuki (Apr 6, 2010)

Q: Is Hard Gay no more? 


Wiki claims that he was going to start reappearing as his non-SM leather clad alter ego in 2008, so does that mean he's retired Hard Gay?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, right. And Megan Fox is going to be Poison Ivy.


Don't even joke like that.


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 6, 2010)

Is there a youtube video classic in this section?
I recently found a youtube video that I think was directed incredibly and I wanted to discuss shit like that.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2010)

I think it somewhere buried in the late 2009 threads. You should either post it here or make a new thread.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2010)

By the way, Movie of the 90's nominations thread is now up.

Link removed


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 6, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> By the way, Movie of the 90's nominations thread is now up.
> 
> Link removed



It's Solo, obviously.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2010)

I lol'd:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4U10jL5nBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 10, 2010)

omg that was a great parody!
i want to see inception now


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2010)

How can anyone hate such a good lookin' man?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

What's to happen when Heroes possibly dies next season?


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY69-AgUmDQ[/YOUTUBE]

Someone really likes Up.


----------



## Prendergast (May 10, 2010)

omg this convo thread is slow because i thought you posted the same upXinception trailer again.

omg this is another good one! hahaha and now i know what inception is about. excellent. now i'm excited to see it.

i don't know what i should go see. Babies or Ironing Man 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen the movie "AntiChrist" with William Dafoe?


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

Nope, I haven't. Is it out on DVD?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

I think so, my friend watched it last night and it severely disturbed him.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2010)

I bought my tickets motherfuckers!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CScK6D3KROM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

Rukia, I am disappoint.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2010)

I don't know why, those movies aren't that bad. Eclipse is supposed to be the only book with decent action in it too.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2010)

The trailer looks decent.  I don't think anyone can argue against that.

The Last Airbender, Inception, the Adjustment Bureau, and Salt are the only movies with better trailers at the moment.


----------



## masamune1 (May 20, 2010)

Megan Fox won't be in _Transformers 3._


----------



## masamune1 (May 21, 2010)

So.....Anyone watch _Life on Mars? Ashes to Ashes?_


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

so i'm watching lost, and this evelyn salt commercial keeps coming on. wtf salt?


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2010)

I heard the Inception TV spot played during Lost. I'm considering watching it just for the commercial.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

it wasn't even that good. the tv spot. i don't even remember it.


----------



## Chee (May 24, 2010)

It was probably only 30 seconds long.

The full length trailer is so much better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2010)

I am going to watch Life on Mars too probably, seems interesting.


----------



## Sin (May 24, 2010)

I think I've discovered the weirdest feeling ever.

Watching realistic(ish) crime shows for a couple of months (Criminal Minds, Damages, Burn Notice, Justified, Castle, etc) then trying to watch Fringe.

I saw the first two episodes and had a "wat" face the entire time. It's so trippy.


----------



## Prendergast (May 28, 2010)

saw a commercial for a movie called Splice starring adrian brody. wtf happened to mr. award-winning brody?


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2010)

This airs on Sunday/Monday


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2010)

Sin said:


> I think I've discovered the weirdest feeling ever.
> 
> Watching realistic(ish) crime shows for a couple of months (Criminal Minds, Damages, Burn Notice, Justified, Castle, etc) then trying to watch Fringe.
> 
> I saw the first two episodes and had a "wat" face the entire time. It's so trippy.



if you like realistic crime shows, watch The Wire.  It makes all the others look like shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2010)

Unbreakable is a pretty underrated movie.


----------



## Prendergast (May 30, 2010)

saw The Road last night. it was depressing; i wasn't expecting it.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> saw a commercial for a movie called Splice starring adrian brody. wtf happened to mr. award-winning brody?



It's actually supposed to be a pretty good movie.


----------



## Tyrael (May 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> So.....Anyone watch _Life on Mars? Ashes to Ashes?_



It's awesome. Recently ended, was not disappointed. I honestly think I'll end up preferring it to the end of this series of the Who.



Taleran said:


> This airs on Sunday/Monday
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2010)

You know what Eclipse coming out means...

Eclipse Riff Trax


----------



## Sin (May 30, 2010)

I feel so dirty.

I betrayed Psych and watched The Mentalist 

Tim Kang is amazing though.


----------



## Prendergast (May 30, 2010)

The Road
the most depressing sci fi i have watched thus far. people call it a scifi anywho


----------



## LayZ (May 31, 2010)

I just watched the *The Mystery Club*.

The juvenile delinquent kid was hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2010)

I'm interested to see what happens with this court case.

I don't download movies typically, but I am curious to see what the result is.

The Hurt Locker takes on 5000 bittorrent users!

A few days late, but still good to know...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 4, 2010)

Does this forum have no thread for The Mentalist or is it just the search function?


*Spoiler*: _Mentalist Spoilers inside_ 



And is it just me or does Kristina from ep 22 of second season suddenly strike as Red John? 
Yeah I know I know the deputy in the season one episode with the blind woman who was Red John's lover referred to Red John as "him", but I get the feeling that Kristina's involved.

EDIT: Just finished 23 and now I'm 99% sure it indeed is Kristina


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 4, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'm interested to see what happens with this court case.
> 
> I don't download movies typically, but I am curious to see what the result is.
> 
> ...



wow that's ridunkulous. 5000 kids (probably) charged like that? lol blaming the internet for their lackluster results in the theaters. it's an awesome film; however, their PR sucked. I didn't even see a single commercial or ad. i only went to the theater because of word-of-mouth.


----------



## Sin (Jun 7, 2010)

Lie to Me comes back today


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2010)

Sin said:


> Lie to Me comes back today



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2010)

Is there really a big difference between the theatrical and extended versions of the Lord of the Rings movies?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 12, 2010)

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation Is The Most Watched Show In The World!


----------



## JJ (Jun 19, 2010)

adee said:


> Does this forum have no thread for The Mentalist or is it just the search function?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mentalist Spoilers inside_
> ...



If you check the thread again here is the one for that show:



Search is crapped out. To find a thread, go to Google and type in the name of the series or movie and Naruto Forums. I typed in "Mentalist Naruto Forums" and found the thread.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 19, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Is there really a big difference between the theatrical and extended versions of the Lord of the Rings movies?



yes junie bee, there is. extended makes more sense because it flows better than the theatrical. it's a bit longer, but a fan or enthusiast would not mind at all.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 22, 2010)

watched paranormal activity and when in rome all in one night.

   to that night.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a lil disappointed there isn't a thread about Buffy.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 25, 2010)

because it's a bajillion years old?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2010)

Age is but a number, my man.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 26, 2010)

kinda like Run Lola Run?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm a lil disappointed there isn't a thread about Buffy.



My love of Joss Whedon starts with Firefly and ends with Serenity.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> My love of Joss Whedon starts with Firefly and ends with Serenity.



As it should.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 2, 2010)

is bringing down the house funny?  or


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2010)

I just found out *Old School* is essentially a shot for shot remake parody of *Fight Club*


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 2, 2010)

that's genius if true


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2010)

> In the commentary Phillips mentions that the film was written as a kind of comedy Fight Club, and the comparison is more than obvious. Mitch is the Jack figure, and Beanie his Tyler, pushing him into their newfound partying lifestyle. The new frat attracts many middle aged men, desperate to recapture their youths, and fill the voids missing in their lives. There are many little nods to the film to spot, like Mitch using the work photocopier to copy frat propaganda, and the sad passing of a frat member, dying partaking in the cause – just like poor Bob.



Also


----------



## Fran (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey theatre-goers, any recommendations for Japanese/Korean/Thai films?

Something like:

Last Life in the Universe
Oldboy

Stylo' thing!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't wait till August 13


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2010)

Barnes and Noble is having a 50% off sale to their Criterion collection DVD's.  Get on this deal.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any threads for the following films/TV shows: Rango, Louie, The Glades.
For some reason the search function never seems to work for me and I count see threads for these shows when I went back a few pages. >u<


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

^Same for SALT, I'm interested

I would love to see Steve Carrell and Jim Carrey in a movie together!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you ready for the hardest movie choice ever?


You are handed two movies and you must pick one or the other to watch. 


*Spoiler*: _The two films in question_


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)

That's easy, the classic one.


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

Back to the Future.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Qh5LrQNZZg&annotation_id=annotation_638738&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]

I would post this is the Pirates of the Caribbean thread except I can't find it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Wut. Is this real?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2010)

Justin Timberlake is replacing Simon on American Idol

And I saw a poster for a movie about a fox and some vixen that's CGI today but I can't remember the name....help?


----------



## keiiya (Jul 28, 2010)

Alpha and Omega? They are more like wolves. If it is that one, it looks stupid. But not as stupid as the Yogi Bear film, if they really are making one.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 28, 2010)

Trailer for the Yogi Bear movie has just been released.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 29, 2010)

Who the hell expects Yogi Bear to be profitable?  Justin Timberlake?  Seriously?


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

The worse thing about that movie is that its half live-action. Seriously, I probably would've seen it if it was all animation.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

It's sad to see that Dan Akroyd hasn't been relevant for twenty years now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw the Thor teaser and it looked better than I expected.  (Not saying much).


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 30, 2010)

Speaking of the Thor trailer, someone just passed this along to me.

Thor Trailer


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2010)

> James Bond and 'Superman' screenwriter Tom Mankiewicz has died from cancer. He was 68.
> 
> The writer worked on a number of James Bond films, including 'Diamond Are Forever', 'Live and Let Die' and 'The Man with the Golden Gun'. Mankiewicz also worked uncredited on 'The Spy Who Loved Me' and 'Moonraker'.
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Aug 4, 2010)

The upcoming TV show The Event looks like Flashforward all over again.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm late, but I was reading that there will be a Battleship Movie (same as the game), the budget is $200+ Million...

Really, that much? Oh and here's the plot. "At sea, a Naval fleet must protect Earth from extraterrestrial invaders."


----------



## illmatic (Aug 18, 2010)

Toreno said:


> Maybe I'm late, but I was reading that there will be a Battleship Movie (same as the game), the budget is $200+ Million...
> 
> Really, that much? Oh and here's the plot. "At sea, a Naval fleet must protect Earth from extraterrestrial invaders."



Universal


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Aug 24, 2010)

not sure where to post this question and didn't feel like making a whole new thread so here goes.

Since ninjavideo bit the dirt I have had a hard time finding quality streaming sites with HQ reliable feeds. any suggestions? feel free to PM me with anything that comes to mind. Don't have cable so I have been cut off from the TV world for far too long.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2010)

EV Spots

Damn...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh great, Avatar gets released again this Friday.


----------



## Superior (Aug 26, 2010)

Again?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2010)

Props to Nickelodeon for re-airing the BTTF trilogy, been a while since I've seen those films forgotten how much I enjoyed them


----------



## pfft (Sep 1, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> It's sad to see that Dan Akroyd hasn't been relevant for twenty years now.



He's so ugly. I hate him.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 3, 2010)

Link removed

i don't really post here much, but i think i'd be a cool idea to make a google account and then people can look at it to keep track of shows
and maybe they can be colorcoded by channel~

inb4toomuchwork


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2010)

pfft said:


> He's so ugly. I hate him.



Dude gave us Ghostbusters and Blues Brothers


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a movie about ballet.  But I think it looks kind of good.

Early returns have been mostly positive.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jaI1XOB-bs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys I want to watch a really good Hong Kong or Japanese or even Korean action flick.  I haven't watched any asians kick ass lately.  Any reccomendations would be nice  and please No Ong Bak movies I've watched them all.  and IP man also


----------



## keiiya (Sep 9, 2010)

So, this might be old news but 



			
				Shadow said:
			
		

> Hey guys I want to watch a really good Hong Kong or Japanese or even Korean action flick. I haven't watched any asians kick ass lately. Any reccomendations would be nice and please No Ong Bak movies I've watched them all. and IP man also


I am not sure what you have already seen but:
Red Cliff
The Twilight Samurai
Kagemusha 
Yojimbo
Tom Yum Goong

I'm not really sure if any of those are to your taste.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys, participate in my great thread.  002


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2010)

i saw devil, i liked it


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 22, 2010)

Motherfuckers are making Priest into a movie. AND ITS COMPLETELY WRONG. Its like they just took the name, put a cross on the main guys forehead and made the rest of that shit up. Cunts!


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2010)

> USA Network continues to run hot during the summer, with several of its  programs hovering at the top of the cable ratings. As a reward, the  network has renewed three of its shows: _Royal Pains_, _White Collar_, and _Psych_ will all be back for another season, with _Psych_  returning for Season 6 and the others entering their third. That makes  USA seven-for-seven with returning shows. Sound like they're doing _something_ right.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

What's the word on the Let The Right One In remake?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 28, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What's the word on the Let The Right One In remake?



I made a thread.

94% & Rotten Tomatoes out of 14 reviews


----------



## Rod (Oct 1, 2010)

Star wars 3d.


Lightsabers


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2010)

Oldboy was...


----------



## Nakor (Oct 10, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Oldboy was...



It'll be a long time before I re-watch that movie. It's not that I didn't enjoy it, it's just one of those movies where you don't really want to re-watch it anytime soon. It also makes me procrastinate on seeing his other movies.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 10, 2010)

Why so *bleh on Oldboy?


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 11, 2010)

Oldboy was


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 11, 2010)

Nakor said:


> It'll be a long time before I re-watch that movie. It's not that I didn't enjoy it, it's just one of those movies where you don't really want to re-watch it anytime soon. It also makes me procrastinate on seeing his other movies.



I usually don't re-watch movies that much anymore, I have so many good ones I haven't watched, so I won't run out for ages. And yeah I definitely enjoyed it as well. It was just a movie with a lot of strong content, especially after Dae Su opened that package:\

I plan on watching the others as well, but I'm not sure when. Heard many good things about them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there a thread in here for the movie Red?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is there a thread in here for the movie Red?



I haven't seen one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2010)

Making a thread on it already...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW BWE is just freaking epic!


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> WOW BWE is just freaking epic!



Best Week Ever?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2010)

As you can tell I'm a huge Godzilla fan, so I decided to check out the Gamera movies.

Just watched the Original and vs. Barugon and _JESUS CHRIST_ did those blow and just utterly disappoint.  Please tell me they get fun later because those made me want to murder people in how bad much of al et down they were.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 27, 2010)

someone tell me before i watch. Is Book of Eli worth watching?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 30, 2010)

"Now that Peter Jackson’s The Hobbit has officially been greenlit, the majority of the cast has been officially unveiled.

The cast is official, and despite the labor disputes that are threatening to move the production from New Zealand to a location in Europe, The Hobbit is finally on the path of becoming reality following its official greenlight. And as if to make sure that it is for real, the main cast has been announced. Below is the cast that will make up the band of dwarves that will accompany Bilbo, as reported by Deadline."


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2010)

George Hickenlooper died.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2010)

So, I had a question for those of you more tuned-in to new shows than me, are there any must-watch shows from either last season or this season?


----------



## Shade (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there a sci-fi show as good as Firefly out there? And I don't want no skip season x of that and stop watching at y part. 14 straight episodes were some of the best stuff that was ever aired (though a couple didn't). Anything up to that level?


----------



## Rod (Oct 31, 2010)

That guy Sawyer (Lost) has been casted for Mission: Impossible 4( M:I:Ghost Protocol)

Tom Cruise is back as Ethan Hunt in theaters next year.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2010)

Watching Inception for the first time. May need to watch it again to understand.


*Spoiler*: __ 



54:00 min- "I bought the whole airline... It seemed neater"

Wtf  that was a cool line.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 8, 2010)

Sin said:


> So, I had a question for those of you more tuned-in to new shows than me, are there any must-watch shows from either last season or this season?



The Walking Dead.

Amazing new show on AMC. Sure, its a zombie action/drama, and you may not be in to that, but its a great show that's worth checking out.

Pretty sure the first episode is on AMC.com


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anybody remember a movie about a bike that like slows down time?

It's really, _really_ annoying me. The name of it is right at the back of my head...

EDIT: Nvm, found it, Clockstoppers.  Cheesy shit.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm watching Sin city as I post this... 

I also watched Pineapple express and Scott Pilgrim vs. the World this week... 

Pineapple express was good... scotty can goto rentals.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

> De Niro: Remember the premiere of The Graduate in New York?
> 
> Hoffman: Hmm, yeah vaguely…
> 
> ...



_HOLY  SHIT_


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

Holy shit, they just took Wesley Snipes under arrest for three years. 



For real this time (Tax evasion, btw).


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says Pixar's Cars was Gewd stuff :33!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2010)

Desperate Housewives was a terrible idea


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2010)

^You mean awesome and juicy


----------



## illmatic (Dec 6, 2010)

Eva Longoria is pretty is the only thing I recall.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 12, 2010)

Watched *"The Prestige" *again, it was well made :33


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2010)

The Yogi Bear parody is pretty well made.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6w0r-ScEG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Dec 14, 2010)

lol killed jesse james style


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6w0r-ScEG4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHpYXIwYli8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know why they even made Yogi Bear.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know why they even made Yogi Bear.



The same reason they're making Gulliver's Travels with Jack Black, CTK.

They see an old idea frolicking innocently in a meadow and like Humbert Humbert they feel compelled to rape it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

Adonis said:


> The same reason they're making Gulliver's Travels with Jack Black, CTK.
> 
> They see an old idea frolicking innocently in a meadow and like Humbert Humbert they feel compelled to rape it.


Even worse than that I hear they're making Wizard of Oz over with Johnny Depp. What does Hollywood like to destroy anything beautiful?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Even worse than that I hear they're making Wizard of Oz over with Johnny Depp. What does Hollywood like to destroy anything beautiful?



Let me guess: Tim Burton's involved and his big headed ass wife is playing one of the witches. 

Can't we make a Battered Property shelter for beloved series and franchises to protect them from abusive corporate suits and directors?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Let me guess: Tim Burton's involved and his big headed ass wife is playing one of the witches.
> 
> Can't we make a Battered Property shelter for beloved series and franchises to protect them from abusive corporate suits and directors?



Actually I hear its Zemeckis, but when you said Burton  I cringed. He'd try to make it all...emo.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

Zemeckis needs to stop for his own good.

also comn' no comment on the Jesse James parody in the yogie vid?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

so I hear the fighter got good reviews~


----------



## Garfield (Dec 15, 2010)

How is there not a thread for Norwegian Wood? I understand it was released recently? I'm eaaaagerly awaiting it's arrival in DVD (It's not gonna show in theater in my town )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

adee said:


> How is there not a thread for Norwegian Wood? I understand it was released recently? I'm eaaaagerly awaiting it's arrival in DVD (It's not gonna show in theater in my town )


I've never heard of that, I don't think.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Zemeckis needs to stop for his own good.
> 
> also comn' no comment on the Jesse James parody in the yogie vid?



post above yours


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought Sam Raimi was doing the Oz movie?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't heard that one, that's pretty scary after his work with Spiderman


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

Watching *The Expendables* right now - good shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

I was advised by my brother not to watch it unless I had some money what was _expendable. _


----------



## Captain Fry (Dec 16, 2010)

Just watched Dead Alive and that is right among the top of worst movies ive ever seen.....  some interesting zombie moments but otherwise a waste of time


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I was advised by my brother not to watch it unless I had some money what was _expendable. _



got bad reviews of course, bad script and story, but i got to watch some veteran action actors at it again 

*edit
next watch: *despicable me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> Just watched Dead Alive and that is right among the top of worst movies ive ever seen.....  some interesting zombie moments but otherwise a waste of time



Never heard of that. 



John Carter of Mars said:


> got bad reviews of course, bad script and story, but i got to watch some veteran action actors at it again
> 
> *edit
> next watch: *despicable me



Yeah I will wait for the RIff Trax version. I watch Last Airbender the other day and I actually dreamed I was in a coma. Also watch Day After Tomorrow, its such a huge piece of propaganda I'm shocked wikileaks didn't leak the script to us already.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Never heard of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will wait for the RIff Trax version. I watch Last Airbender the other day and I actually dreamed I was in a coma. Also watch Day After Tomorrow, its such a huge piece of propaganda I'm shocked wikileaks didn't leak the script to us already.


Expendable 2 is in the works :33

btw is avatar last airbender watchable disregarding the poor terribad reviews?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> Expendable 2 is in the works :33
> 
> btw is avatar last airbender watchable disregarding the poor terribad reviews?



No, I wouldn't watch it...its not worth it.


----------



## Captain Fry (Dec 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Never heard of that.



One of Peter Jackson's first movies, id give it a low rental if interested at all...


  its imdb page...


----------



## Adonis (Dec 16, 2010)

Son of a bitch.

I just saw a promo for Fast Five (aka Fast and the Furious 5) on youtube.

Fucking Hollywood, man!


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 16, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Son of a bitch.
> 
> I just saw a promo for Fast Five (aka Fast and the Furious 5) on youtube.
> 
> Fucking Hollywood, man!


Looks awesome. Everybody in it together this time, will be badass. 

When I saw Han I thought "Awesome! Another flashback with him!" But as the trailer gets further it seems like it's not just a flashback...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

Fast Five? I just watched four. They're terrible films but very entertaining.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fast Five? I just watched four. They're terrible films but very entertaining.



They're car porn and that's valid.

It's just the title, man. Fast Five? Really?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

Adonis said:


> They're car porn and that's valid.
> 
> It's just the title, man. Fast Five? Really?


Honestly all of the titles have sucked. 2 Fast 2 Furious?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

Star Trek II pek

and Thor... yes, Thor... 

Not as much as I'm waiting on Green Lantern


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

When does Star Trek 2 come out?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When does Star Trek 2 come out?





Same original cast :33


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone seen the Golden Globe noms? Johnny Depp nommed for Alice in Wonderland and The Tourist, I know they love wanking over Johnny Depp but the Tourist and Alice? The fuck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah the Tourist even got bad reviews.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 18, 2010)

How the hell is Han in this latest installment of The Fast and the Furious? This doesn't seem like a flashback at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> How the hell is Han in this latest installment of The Fast and the Furious? This doesn't seem like a flashback at all.


Did he die or go to jail? Either one they can explain away. Maybe he went into hiding out of shame when they thought he was dead?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2010)

*RLM EPISODE III PLINKETT REVIEW OUT!*
here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

What's this?


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Castiel said:


> *RLM EPISODE III PLINKETT REVIEW OUT!*
> here.




Hell yea. Watched it yesterday. 

Bow to the Monster Mash, pledge to the Graveyard Smash.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

CHEE!!!


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

CTK!!! 

Sup.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

> Bow to the Monster Mash, pledge to the Graveyard Smash.


Yeah that was probably the best line of the whole thing

also
Anakin is sitting there like an _exceptional individual_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> CTK!!!
> 
> Sup.


Not much, good to see you have returned once again. How are things?


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hahah, oh wait, can I still say neanderthal?

I'M GONNA GO FUCK MY CAT AND THEN EAT IT.

@CTK: Same ole same ole. Now I'm a post whore on Nolanfans.com but hey, what can you do. Once a forum whore, always a forum whore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> Hahah, oh wait, can I still say neanderthal?
> 
> I'M GONNA GO FUCK MY CAT AND THEN EAT IT.
> 
> @CTK: Same ole same ole. Now I'm a post whore on Nolanfans.com but hey, what can you do. Once a forum whore, always a forum whore.


Lol, maybe I should join over there to visit you


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm a mod on there. 

And I'll delete all your posts. MWAHAHAHAH.

Roy and Disturbia joined but never post (well, I think Roy joined...I'm not sure). Only Ema Skye is active over there.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

> I'M GONNA GO FUCK MY CAT AND THEN EAT IT.


Respond to me on craigslist if you want some fresh c(at)hicken meat


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

I learned how to put Pizza Rolls on a floppy disk, so e-mail me if you want a Pizza Roll and I'll send you a floppy disk so you can download a Pizza Roll onto your screensaver.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> I'm a mod on there.
> 
> And I'll delete all your posts. MWAHAHAHAH.
> 
> Roy and Disturbia joined but never post (well, I think Roy joined...I'm not sure). Only Ema Skye is active over there.


Lol Chee as a mod, this is terrifying actually


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to be a global moderator, since the activity there has been increasing and more duplicate threads are being created, but I'm happy being the Batmod. 

And holy crap, 40,000 posts!? DAYUM MAN!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> I want to be a global moderator, since the activity there has been increasing and more duplicate threads are being created, but I'm happy being the Batmod.
> 
> And holy crap, 40,000 posts!? DAYUM MAN!!!


I'm sure you will make it there some day. 

And you didn't notice it? I'm sure it was like this the last time you came around. I changed from my CTK avatar at 40,000


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I didn't notice it. 

That's a whole lotta posts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> Yea, I didn't notice it.
> 
> That's a whole lotta posts.


Yes, yes it is. 

Sorry for the late replies, I am setting up a new RP game.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I exit out of my internet once in a while so late replies are same here. 

What kind of RP game?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> Yea, I exit out of my internet once in a while so late replies are same here.
> 
> What kind of RP game?


Yeah I am just moving from Word to this PDF file a lot to check the rules, so there's some small wait in when I check back in here. 

And its actually a Harry Potter game


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Niiiice, are you in a HP kick right now? 

Roger Ebert just commented on Redlettermedia's Star Wars review:



Really short comment, but its kinda cool that RLM got noticed by a big time critic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> Niiiice, are you in a HP kick right now?
> 
> Roger Ebert just commented on Redlettermedia's Star Wars review:
> 
> ...


I need to read this review apparently. And yep, I am, I love the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

It's a video review. The first one is 70 minutes. The second is 90 minutes. And the third is 110 minutes. 

But man, they are worth every minute.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> It's a video review. The first one is 70 minutes. The second is 90 minutes. And the third is 110 minutes.
> 
> But man, they are worth every minute.


I saw the first one actually. And you should join my RP


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not much of an RPer though. D:

You have to watch the rest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> I'm not much of an RPer though. D:
> 
> You have to watch the rest.


Watching it now ma'am.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2011)

What's the latest Dark Knight Rises rumor?   And when can we expect a press release?


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Current rumor is that they are going to film in LA and possibly in India/Asia...yea...its slow. 

Hopefully something happens this month. The rumor is that the actors will read their part for the first time this month.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Chee said:


> Current rumor is that they are going to film in LA and possibly in India/Asia...yea...its slow.
> 
> Hopefully something happens this month. The rumor is that the actors will read their part for the first time this month.


I haven't heard anything about this movie yet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2011)

Michael Caine or Morgan Freeman had some sort of theory about when actual filming would take place?  Didn't they say March or May?

BTW, I think the casting two female characters story reported by Deadline.com is a lie.  No truth to that at all.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, they said it would be in Spring of 2011.

Usually deadline.com is pretty accurate, Anne Hathaway has confirmed that she's at least being considered while Natalie Portman has said that she never heard anything about it (she won't get it anyways, now that she's preggo).



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I haven't heard anything about this movie yet.



Yea, its been really slow and anything that breaks is almost instantly on Nolanfans's forums even though its nothing amazing. 

Big hoopla over the title though, fanboy arguments to the max.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

Might as well ask here too: 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There was a movie that came out in  2010, more than likely after or during summer. All I remember is it was  about a dark haired little girl and blonde woman running from some kind  of creature, it was a horror flick. And in the trailer there was this  little brown faced creature with a huge Domokun mouth that was like  opening his mouth up. Oh and there was some really cut up chick that  burst out of the closet and attacked the blonde chick.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2011)

Case           39?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn, I even had the year wrong---you're good girl


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2011)

I just googled horror movies from 2010 (and surprisingly that came up under 2010 ), and that one seemed like the only movie that fit the description. 

I've never even heard of that movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

Chee said:


> I just googled horror movies from 2010 (and surprisingly that came up under 2010 ), and that one seemed like the only movie that fit the description.
> 
> I've never even heard of that movie.


So you're psychic too. 

I was going to tell you, I wrote a blog on here you might be interested in.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2011)

So...Pete Postlethwaite died.





RIP.


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea, just heard about that. 

RIP.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So you're psychic too.
> 
> I was going to tell you, I wrote a blog on here you might be interested in.



Link?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

He was in like three big movies last year, wow. 

And here Chee: this samurai technique


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2011)

Chee.  Let's not even think about what the role would be.  I'm just curious whether or not there is a certain actor or actress that you would love to see in the next Batman film?  Who would be your dream participant?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 4, 2011)

hmm... so black swan or the fighter... what to choose...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2011)

Out of those two... Black Swan.  Both movies are depressing.  Both movies feature terrific acting (Portman is the favorite in Lead Actress and Bale is the favorite in Supporting Actor).

But I am a life long boxing fan and I still enjoyed the ballet movie more.  -shrug-


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 4, 2011)

> Yea, they said it would be in Spring of 2011.
> 
> Usually deadline.com is pretty accurate, Anne Hathaway has confirmed that she's at least being considered while Natalie Portman has said that she never heard anything about it (she won't get it anyways, now that she's preggo).



I hope Keira Knightley is in it.  Would like to hear her with an American accent.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2011)

I wanted to see Black Swan.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to see Carey Mulligan with a role in a Nolan film.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 5, 2011)

so apparently Whose Line is coming back! 



			
				Ryan Stiles' Website said:
			
		

> A little over two weeks ago, I made an announcement that the new Whose Line-esque improv pilot that had been filmed in Las Vegas last February had been picked up by The Game Show Network, and was set to begin airing episodes in spring of next year. If you missed this post or want to re-read it, simply scroll down a bit.
> 
> I am writing you all now with a bit of an update! I have found out the official cast list for the show. Yes, I sent some emails, made some phone calls, and was able to get my hands on it. (I found it out about a week ago, and announced it elsewhere, but procrastinated announcing it on my own sites. If you have already heard about the cast list from elsewhere, just know that they got it from me.) It includes a vast majority of the U.S. Whose Line old guard, a few folks from Drew Carey Show / Green Screen Show, and a couple of new faces as well:
> 
> ...



source


----------



## Fuse (Jan 7, 2011)

You have no idea how happy it makes me to hear that Who's Line is coming back. I loved the show growing up and honestly I want to try using some of the games for acting practice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd like to see Carey Mulligan with a role in a Nolan film.


I'd settle for her nudes. 

Mmmm, Sally Sparrow.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2011)

I saw Black Swan tonight, you guys mad?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2011)

Waiting to see that one really.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2011)

Ninja please.  I have seen Black Swan three times already.  Those mental images can never be erased.

The question is... are you mad?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Which one should I watch 1st ?
The fighter
127 Hours
Black Swan
True Grit 

?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2011)

I liked True Grit, I want to see Black Swan, but I've only seen one of them so I can't make the choice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

1.  Black Swan
2.  True Grit
3.  The Fighter

I haven't seen 127 Hours.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Which one should I watch 1st ?
> The fighter
> 127 Hours
> Black Swan
> ...



Haven't seen 127 hours, but can't really go wrong with any of these movies. I'd probably say check out The Fighter, it is also probably the most appealing to the masses so there is a higher chance of liking it than the others.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

I disagree.

I think True Grit is the most appealing to the masses.  Mainly because it's more light hearted and because it's sort of a comedy.  The Fighter and Black Swan are both heavy, depressing movies.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jan 16, 2011)

Social Network was a well made film. But read through some receptions concerning the storyline and accuracy to the actual events that took place in the whole *facebook *ordeal - which is only 40% accurate accordingly factual, and the rest is pretty much prettied up for the audience to enjoy. But it makes me wonder if Mark was in the negative light most of his time through exploitation and mistrust. I really don't know - makes me want to read a book and build a billionaire company myself through my amateurish entrepreneurship. 
By the way Rooney Mara is my new favorite actress. Such a beautiful face :33.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

What movie is that from?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2011)

X-Men First Class Promotional Image.  There is some discussion going on regarding it's authenticity.

Looks like a bad photoshop to me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I think True Grit is the most appealing to the masses.  Mainly because it's more light hearted and because it's sort of a comedy.  The Fighter and Black Swan are both heavy, depressing movies.



The Fighter might be a drama, but it is hardly heavy or depressing. The fighter also has the hype from Christian Bale, while on the flipside True Grit's has an unknown pre teen lead actress and it covers a subject that is more popular (no one cares about westerns, but no one minds seeing a boxing flick)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The Fighter might be a drama, but it is hardly heavy or depressing. The fighter also has the hype from Christian Bale, while on the flipside True Grit's has an unknown pre teen lead actress and it covers a subject that is more popular (no one cares about westerns, but no one minds seeing a boxing flick)


yeah but True Grit won out...

Plus it had MAAAAAAAAATT DAAAAAAAAMON


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

Shitty poster.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah are those pictures official Chee?


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

No, those probably won't be out till later this year. 

Unofficial photos will probably be out in Spring time.

These are just photomanipulations.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't wait to see some official images.  Those will be outstanding.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm rewatching some Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister. It's so gold, last time I watched these was when I was like 10. At least now I understand most of the lines and humor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

Chee said:


> No, those probably won't be out till later this year.
> 
> Unofficial photos will probably be out in Spring time.
> 
> These are just photomanipulations.


Ah, those are pretty hot none-the-less.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 23, 2011)

adee said:


> I'm rewatching some Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister. It's so gold, last time I watched these was when I was like 10. At least now I understand most of the lines and humor.



I need to rewatch that at some point - when I saw what little I have seen of it, I was too young to get the satire.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2011)

So I see that Will Smith is shoving another one of his offspring down our throats in yet another remake.


----------



## Fear (Jan 26, 2011)

Might be hosting a Transformers Mafia Game in this section. Anyone interested?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Composer John Barry (_Born Free, Midnight Cowboy_, lots and lots of Bond themes, etc.) has died.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Did we really need a third Big Momma's House?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did we really need a third Big Momma's House?


I agree.

Martin Lawrence should have made Blue Streak 2 before he made that piece of crap...

(Martin Lawrence shouldn't even be allowed in a Tyler Perry movie.  The dude has no skill.)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2011)

lol people thinking that one-star voting threads matters


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 4, 2011)

Just watched 'The Town', directed by Ben Affleck, well done and skillfully done, both in story and acting. :33

8/10


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 6, 2011)

This has .  Kristen Bell and Don Cheadle? Can't fucking wait


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh look, NBC wants to make an "inception-like" tv   :33


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 25, 2011)

I just watched Hunt To Kill (one of Steve Austin's straight to dvd movies) and it was pretty decent, I thought. However, I saw a trailer for a movie about a former lucha libre star who turned psycho killer (starring Rey Mysterio in the movie) and it may have been one of the most awful things I have ever seen. I don't do slasher flicks most of the time but damn that one looks terrible.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2011)

It took a while but Warner Bros finally got off their collective ass and decided to release both Extended Cuts of Gettysburg and Gods and Generals on Blue Ray 5/24/2011

Gettyburg Directors Cut


Gods and Generals Extended Directors Cut


----------



## illmatic (Mar 4, 2011)

*Twilight Saga's Kristen Stewart as Snow White?*



> Twilight Saga's Kristen Stewart had materialized as a likely candidate to play the lead role in  the Rupert Sanders-directed Snow White and the Hunstman. Now, Palek Patel, who's producing with Joe Roth, has tweeted that she's in final negotiations to star with Charlize Theron and Viggo Mortensen in the rebooted fairy tale that's going head to head with Relativity Media's The Brothers Grimm: Snow White, which will star Julia Roberts. Gersh-repped  Stewart will complete production on the final Twilight installment at the end of April, and will shoot Snow White in August.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 4, 2011)

Trailers for a  and a


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2011)

Someone needs to get shot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2011)

You didn't know about this?  This news has been out for a while.  

I hear Kristen Stewart got the lead role for the new Snow White movie.  I think she could do well here.  I'm not a twilight fan, but I appreciate Cake Eaters, Adventureland, and Runaways.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuck KStew. Bitch can't even smile.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2011)

So I have come back around on Inception, after I talked with some people about the movie and watched it again.

The problem came from the fact that it is a very bad Science Fiction movie, but that is unfair to the movie because it was never trying to be a Science Fiction film, it was a Heist movie with the trappings of a Science Fiction movie, think Phillip K Dick doing Ocean's 11 and I ended up liking the movie a lot more, the rigidness of the dream worlds still detracts a bit but I throughly enjoy the movie now.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 12, 2011)

So, potentially good movies like At the Mountains of Madness get shot down


while movies like PIRANHACONDA get green light


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2011)

oh hey the original Road to Perdition comic is getting a sequel, figure if it's any good they'll get the band back together for a movie sequel?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope someone does a follow up to Prince of Persia and I have my fingers crossed that the follow up to Silent Hill is good even though the director for the new film isn't Gans I can hope that its at least decent knock on wood.

Heavy Rain looks like it could easily be turned into a Film. I however await the day that a film studio tries to adapt the Metal Gear Solid Series into a film Franchise without screwing it up.

But hey at least we have that Philanthropy fan film project...


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2011)

If anyones interested, Michael Gough- Alfred from the Burton/ Schumacher films- has passsed away.  

He was one of the best things in those movies.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So I see that Will Smith is shoving another one of his offspring down our throats in yet another remake.



He should get around to that Ultraman movie

starring WIll Smith


----------



## illmatic (Mar 21, 2011)

*'Akira' Focuses On Short List Of Actors After Getting Steve Kloves Rewrite*



> ...The picture is finally taking shape for an August start, following the delivery of a rewrite by Steve Kloves that has director Albert Hughes and the studio brass excited. The story takes place in the rebuilt New Manhattan where a leader of a biker gang saves his friend from a medical experiment. There are two major roles, and I'm told that for Tetsuo, Robert Pattinson, Andrew Garfield and James McAvoy have been given the new script. For the role of Kaneda, the script has been given to Garrett Hedlund, Michael Fassbender, Chris Pine, Justin Timberlake and Joaquin Phoenix. The two leads are expected to come from that group of actors.


----------



## jux (Mar 23, 2011)

Just picked up the OC. I swear to god if it wasn't for Adam Brody the show wold be a floppity flop. Still entertaining enough though


----------



## blackbird (Mar 23, 2011)

Liz Taylor is dead! 

.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to try and go see Paul today.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2011)

Today would have been Kurosawa's 101st birthday. Happy Birthday to one of the undisputed masters of film.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2011)

A great filmmaker, there has only been one movie of his I didn't enjoy (High & Low) and even that was pretty good.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 25, 2011)

Mila Kunis in Oz Prequel!  I'm down for that.





> The studio has started considering other actresses for the other sister roles, including Olivia Wilde, Amy Adams, Kate Beckinsale, Keira Knightley and Rebecca Hall.



Fine choices indeed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2011)

Camelot and Game of Thrones.  Are you guys going to be watching them?


----------



## jux (Mar 29, 2011)

Hellllloo Mila Kunis 

I love Daria.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Mila Kunis in Oz Prequel!  I'm down for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mila Kunis is a good choice for the role.

I think we can cross Amy Adams off the list.  A shame since she would have been a perfect Glinda.

I also still wish RDJ was going to be in this.  He's much better than James Franco.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 30, 2011)

So, apparently Jennifer Gardner is going to play Miss Marple...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty old stuff - Just watched The Fighter yesterday, it did not disappoint. 
I find this better than Rocky and The Wrestler, just because it's real. :33


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 9, 2011)

I started and finished the 1st season of Battlestar Galactica + Miniseries. I just wanted everybody to know I thought it was awesome. Downloading season 2 as we speak.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2011)

New Rise of the Apes trailer looks terrible.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate when movies exist that I want to own more than anything but I can't because they are not on BluRay yet.

Damn nice poster too.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> New Rise of the Apes trailer looks terrible.



Lol. What's with Franco and his roles nowadays?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2011)

One month until such and amazing release.





> Stanley Kubrick Limited Edition Collection Blu-ray
> United States
> Spartacus / Lolita / Dr. Strangelove / 2001: A Space Odyssey / A Clockwork Orange / Barry Lyndon / The Shining / Full Metal Jacket / Eyes Wide Shut
> Warner Bros. | 1960-1999 | 9 Movies | 1332 min | May 31, 2011 (4 Weeks)
> ...


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2011)

So Warner Brothers now owns Rotten Tomatoes




Heh


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> One month until such and amazing release.



I was sure that I saw this available online, a while ago. Although I just checked again, and in fact it's due for 23rd May, for a tasty £36 ...


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I was sure that I saw this available online, a while ago. Although I just checked again, and in fact it's due for 23rd May, for a tasty ?36 ...


Any news on whether or not A Clockwork Orange got a new encode? The original one was kind of not swell.


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone here watch Ghost Whisperer? I had the "luck" to watch some episodes recently, and I can't stop thinking that the whole show is basically an excuse to watch Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing decorative clothes .... and of course watching her decollette


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Any news on whether or not A Clockwork Orange got a new encode? The original one was kind of not swell.



Lists all the versions included here.

This cup is a beautiful idea and everyone should get one


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2011)

fuck it's only Blu Ray

:[


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Lists all the versions included here.
> 
> This cup is a beautiful idea and everyone should get one



Doesn't look like it, which is a shame. Pretty sure Kubrick didn't intend for the movie to have macroblocking.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 14, 2011)

Do they get monkeys to do the encoding  It must take some effort to get macroblocking on the video that a BD should allow.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2011)

how to train your dragon sucked


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Do they get monkeys to do the encoding  It must take some effort to get macroblocking on the video that a BD should allow.



That's why I say fuck blu-rays, I went laserdisc son. Compression artifacts are a nonfactor.


Already got my copy of Cannonball Run 2 ordered.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Is there a MAD cartoon thread if not it's cool if I make one right ?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 20, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> That's why I say fuck blu-rays, I went laserdisc son. Compression artifacts are a nonfactor.
> 
> 
> Already got my copy of Cannonball Run 2 ordered.



The size of the thing is almost comical.  How on earth could that have flopped.

I've hitched my wagon to Blu-ray to be honest. The way I see it, conventional home cinema can't get significantly better than this since 1920 lines is still more than most people can use with their 40-60inch living room TV's, and that's not going to change.. 

Where can home cinema go after Blu-ray? I actually have no idea.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

People were saying the same thing about DVD all those years ago


----------



## John Carter of Mars (May 21, 2011)

Limitless was good shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> People were saying the same thing about DVD all those years ago



Well that would've been utterly daft since video with 720 lines and above has been around and known about for donkey's, and neither is it recent knowledge that such video would look perceptibly superior on the sorts of TV screens people can have in their living rooms. 

I'm not wondering whether there's anything better than 1920x1080, I know there is, but it won't matter to consumers who (typically) physically can't have the equipment to tell the difference. 100 inch TVs or projectors will never be adopted en masse whatever their prices, because you still either need a separate cinema room or you need to completely fuck up your living room. Blu-rays can already be bettered, they aren't very expertly encoded, but it's impossible to launch a new physical media format with "slightly more visual fidelity" as the basis. The future looks like it will be virtual media and HD streaming. Fuck that with a barbed wired dildo.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2011)

For those who watch Children's Hospital, I made a for your leisure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> So Warner Brothers now owns Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they still can't get dat Green Lantern rating to go up


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2011)

I think this could be an interesting show.  I definitely enjoyed the anime and wouldn't mind a live action version.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there thread for Franklin & Bash?


----------



## Koi (Jul 3, 2011)

Not that I've seen, no.  I don't think so.


So I was reading through some old stuff about The Dark Knight because I was trying to find a certain macro, and you know what's goddamned HILARIOUS in hindsight?  How everyone was losing their shit over how attractive the cast was, and how it was the best collection of men ever, etc.  Which was cool.  I mean.. Christian Bale, Gary Oldman, Aaron Eckhart, Heath Ledger?  That is a completely fair observation. And then.. _Inception happened_.  OVARIES EXPLODED.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2011)

1 Week only the Complete series of the Prisoner is on Amazon for only $25, that is 75% off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And they still can't get dat Green Lantern rating to go up


Just because they own it doesn't really mean there would be any foul play, I mean the site uses mostly independent critics. And you know, some of them work on networks owned by Warner Brothers too.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 15, 2011)

So dont see a thread for it but the Emmy nominations are out. IM pissed about one category in particular. Best animated program. The fuckign Cleveland Show got Nominated but Archer didnt, and neither did American Dad....


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2011)

Finished Deadwood recently, a pity it got canceled I really liked that show. Not the biggest fan of western either, but they hit the nail with Al Swearengen.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

If you want a contest in this section, post in


----------



## illmatic (Jul 18, 2011)

The Dark Tower movie trilogy & TV series not happening after all.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm watching Six Feet Under. Got to the first episode of season 3. This is such a depressing show. ;_;


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys!

I need a series recommendation for a friend. He's kinda picky, but he didn't say what exactly he wants other than good humor. So, help please


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't feel Planet of the Apes was about black oppression and Caesar is a combination of MLK Jr and Malcolm X.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao. I think Caesar would closer represent MLK because he was strongly against the murdering of humans.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 24, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The Dark Tower movie trilogy & TV series not happening after all.



Bummer. Gritty horror fantasy sci-fi westerns not popular nowadays?

I'm looking forward to the Thing prequel more than anything. Torch it!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

We need to bring this thread back. Longest running convo for the win


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 30, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> So dont see a thread for it but the Emmy nominations are out. IM pissed about one category in particular. Best animated program. The fuckign Cleveland Show got Nominated but Archer didnt, and neither did American Dad....



Wow really?

Not a huge fan of American Dad (although definitely the best thing seth has got out), but Archer is totally utter win.

That shit is babytown frolics.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2011)

jeez christ, will ashton kutcher ever get the role of a man in one of his movies?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

American Dad is the best show he has out, but I really think all of those shows are too similar.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not really that fussed about Star Wars edits, but I wonder how much more ridiculous can George Lucas get?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0EUjobdavw[/YOUTUBE]

Funny for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## Zack (Sep 14, 2011)

started watching 'mr. Nobody' movie. not sure if should finish it.. should I?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone else think that the show "revenge" is really stupid looking?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 19, 2011)

It took me months and a shift today with the song stuck in my head before I realized that song in the American Horror story commercials is tainted love.

Reason why it was stuck in my head.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 23, 2011)

anybody watch xfactor, i don't really care for these shows, but i saw some singer Melanie Amaro , she killed it on a beyonce song.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2011)

So Citizen Kane is playing at the local multiplex this Sunday it will be awesome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2011)

Citizen Kane is awesome. One of the best movies I've seen.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Lucky. My theater never plays classics in theaters. Or re-shows anything in general.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2011)

I get too many and it's hard to pick which one to go see

but then I can't go since I'm always working at night D=


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

That's bull-crap, I'm movie to where you guys live.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Anyone else think that the show "revenge" is really stupid looking?



It looks incredibly stupid.
And like the entire plot was visualized and written in ten minutes.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's bull-crap, I'm movie to where you guys live.



come to Los Angeles

it'll consume your soul


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> It looks incredibly stupid.
> And like the entire plot was visualized and written in ten minutes.



Someone said it was based on an old book, but its more the acting looks terrible, the girl looks so emotionally devoid.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Someone said it was based on an old book, but its more the acting looks terrible, the girl looks so emotionally devoid.


It just looks _really_ generic and lazy to me.

It's like someone looked at the Inigo Montoya subplot of Princess Bride and decided to make a show out of it. And then they replaced the emotion with boobs. Oh, and had it set in high-class society in a sad attempt to generate drama.

Idk, though. This is just excessively angry observation based on the trailer. The show might but I seriously doubt it will be good.

Do you know what book?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

It was some famous old book, can't remember which one. 

And I'm pissed. Law & Order UK killed one of my favorite characters on the show.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2011)

> i vomited all over myself. if you like vomiting all over yourself i recommend this movie



Real review for Barely Legal on Netflix


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Lucky. My theater never plays classics in theaters. Or re-shows anything in general.



The only time they played a classic was during the aniversary of back to the future. They also replayed A land before time, heck I wish they replayed that one again because I would really love to see it once more. 

This chances are great for those of us that hadn't been born at the time of their theater release date.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

So what do you guys think of Video on demand?  Would you pay $60 to see Tower Heist at home three weeks after it hits the theater?



I wouldn't.


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So what do you guys think of Video on demand?  Would you pay $60 to see Tower Heist at home three weeks after it hits the theater?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't.



*$60?*

 No.
NOPE.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 10, 2011)

Human Centipede 2.

Have to say, this looks like it might actually be scary. As opposed to the first one, which was just stupid.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Human Centipede 2.
> 
> Have to say, this looks like it might actually be scary. As opposed to the first one, which was just stupid.



No, this one looks pretty stupid too.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 10, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> No, this one looks pretty stupid too.



Yeah, but at least this time it looks like they might build up to the eponymous Centipede. The first one had the bad guy make the centipede about halfway through, and then the movie didn't really have anywhere else to go.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Human Centipede 2.
> 
> Have to say, this looks like it might actually be scary. As opposed to the first one, which was just stupid.



I'm twelve years old and what is this?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> *$60?*
> 
> No.
> NOPE.


How about $9.99 for Melancholia?  It appeared on the Playstation Network for that price.  It's a new film with some decent buzz that has yet to make its theater run here in the United States.

I'd pay $9.99 to see Shame, Hugo, TTSS, or the Girl With The Dragon Tattoo right now.  I'll pass on Melancholia though.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 10, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> I'm twelve years old and what is this?



Why the hell is there a twelve year old on this site?


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> How about $9.99 for Melancholia?  It appeared on the Playstation Network for that price.  It's a new film with some decent buzz that has yet to make its theater run here in the United States.
> 
> I'd pay $9.99 to see Shame, Hugo, TTSS, or the Girl With The Dragon Tattoo right now.  I'll pass on Melancholia though.



That's still a bit much, but it's not nearly as bad.
It's about the same price as going to the theater so why not?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Smaller screen?  But I agree that VOD is probably the future.  Not a good idea to invest in any theater companies right now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw Jack McBrayer while I was working at Staples today. Had to look a bit closely to realize it was him, but when he talked to me I knew it was him lol.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd pay $9.99 to see Shame, Hugo, TTSS, or the Girl With The Dragon Tattoo right now.  I'll pass on Melancholia though.



Yeah that would be great

I would have people come over and it would actually probably be really enjoyable.  Able to drink, no loud people talking or any obnoxious things like that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

Avengers analysis:

The Avengers will debut with a 35% score on Rotten Tomatoes.  The film will of course be #1 during its opening weekend and will probably bring in over $100 million domestically.  Scarlett's performance is so wooden that she reminds people of January Jones' Emma Frost.  Bad word of mouth gets out and week two is when the film starts to collapse.  An almost 70% drop results in around $35 million.  Good enough to remain at the top of the box office.

Studio executives begin to panic and put out press releases promising strong international grosses.  The international community doesn't mistake The Avengers for the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise.

The film is a minor disappointment.  Budget and marketing cost around $500 million.  Worldwide haul ends at around $600 million.


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> How about $9.99 for Melancholia?  It appeared on the Playstation Network for that price.  It's a new film with some decent buzz that has yet to make its theater run here in the United States.
> 
> I'd pay $9.99 to see Shame, Hugo, TTSS, or the Girl With The Dragon Tattoo right now.  I'll pass on Melancholia though.



I paid the $10 for Melancholia. Was worth it. Theater trips are going to easily top $15-$25. Though I will definitely go see it in theater just because the cinematography is spectacular. 

You should just pay the $10 and watch it. It's good.


----------



## Chee (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Avengers analysis:
> 
> The Avengers will debut with a 35% score on Rotten Tomatoes.  The film will of course be #1 during its opening weekend and will probably bring in over $100 million domestically.  Scarlett's performance is so wooden that she reminds people of January Jones' Emma Frost.  Bad word of mouth gets out and week two is when the film starts to collapse.  An almost 70% drop results in around $35 million.  Good enough to remain at the top of the box office.
> 
> ...



I'm just in it for the Captain America/Iron Man bromance.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone currently watching Once Upon a Time?


----------



## Chee (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh is that on today?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Yup.**


----------



## Chee (Oct 23, 2011)

Might watch it online then. Dexter is also on later but I'll probably have to wait till tomorrow for that.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2011)

Chee said:


> I'm just in it for the Captain America/Iron Man slash possibilities in my mind. Now if you excuse me, I'll be in my bunk.



Fixed for Chee's true motives.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

sadness : [


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a completely baseless theory: the real reason they are cutting action scenes is budget problems ( ie, MGM is running low on cash ). So, they cut the budget for Bond 23, and then call it "making the film more Oscar-friendly" as either self-delusion or lemonade-making.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 25, 2011)

Finished my semi-annual Friends marathon 

I think this makes it the twentieth+ time or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2011)

The show Friends? I'd rather have an annal using a blow torch on my nuts marathon.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2011)

Warner Brothers is planning their own version of the Disney Vault beginning with Harry Potter.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think I hate anything more in terms of release systems than the Disney Vault


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

like seriously way to give the finger to your customers


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

I have every Harry Potter film on Blu Ray except Deathly Hallows Part 2.  I will not buy Deathly Hallows Part 2.  I feel it disgraced the franchise and I refuse to acknowledge its existence.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Thread was made in 09? lol shame.

Anyway I saw The Amazing Spiderman trailer just now, is the mystery about his parents cannon?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Thread was made in 09? lol shame.
> 
> Anyway I saw The Amazing Spiderman trailer just now, is the mystery about his parents cannon?


This is a seriously underrated thread.  This thread is perfect for discussing random news.  A sticky thread right at the top for everyone.  There should be 10,000 posts in this thread.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I have every Harry Potter film on Blu Ray except Deathly Hallows Part 2.  I will not buy Deathly Hallows Part 2.  I feel it disgraced the franchise and I refuse to acknowledge its existence.



and yet you own movie 2....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> and yet you own movie 2....


Movie 2?  Not sure what you are trying to say.  Are you talking about The Chamber of Secrets?  The Chamber of Secrets is one of the best if not the best in the entire series.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

Movie was a shit sandwhich

it was the worst movie of the worst book

it was boring I've fallen asleep to that movie more than any other movie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought it was excellent.  -shrug-

A fucking Basilisk was the villain.  A basilisk.  You don't see that shit every day.  And guess what... young Tom Riddle was a great villain.  Far better than that shitty ass Voldemort.  Voldemort was never scary.  He was a p*d*p****.  The truth is that Fiennes played a better villain in Red Dragon.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Warner Brothers is planning their own version of the Disney Vault beginning with Harry Potter.



FUCK YOU VERY MUCH GOOD SIRS

At least I already own the movies (aside from Part II). smh



Rukia said:


> I thought it was excellent.  -shrug-
> 
> A fucking Basilisk was the villain.  A basilisk.  You don't see that shit every day.  And guess what... young Tom Riddle was a great villain.  Far better than that shitty ass Voldemort.  *Voldemort was never scary*.  He was a p*d*p****.  The truth is that Fiennes played a better villain in Red Dragon.


The Voldy in the first movie was pretty good, I thought.

But, yeah, I did not like Fiennes as Voldemort. He was way too camp. In the books Voldemort wasn't ever _really_ scary either IMO, but he had a sort of calm horror about him. He wasn't emotional. He was very much...."serene" (I can't think of the word I'm searching for here..."Bond Villain-esque?"). When he did emote, it was rare, extreme, and usually scary. Fiennes, meanwhile, pranced around and laughed and yelled and used spirit fingers and made weird noises. If the villain makes you laugh most of the time when you see him, chances are he's not an effective villain.


My attitude toward the Potter movies is that it could have been far worse. For the most part they're lukewarm adaptations of the books. Some of the movies are worse than the others...but generally speaking they're ok. The thing that irritates me about them is how some people only watch the movies and then judge the books based on them. _That_ angers me.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm glad other people agree with me about part 2. I especially hated the voldemort/harry fight and how they handled the Bellatrix fight.


I really liked part 1.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Bellatrix was the best villain in the series.  It's fucking ridiculous how they handled her death.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Just my opinion but I thought the best film in the potter series was the last film in the potter series as I would no longer see it hogging theater screens... The special effects were oscar material though.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Bellatrix was the best villain in the series.  It's fucking ridiculous how they handled her death.



She absolutely was. She was built up so well all throughout the films and they just killed her off in 20 seconds. 

I thought HBC played Bellatrix so perfectly too.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

ellen page is gay?

this question is worth a double post.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

wait     what


----------



## Amuro (Oct 25, 2011)

there's rumors she is but i'm sure she hasn't said anything on the subject


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

Amuro said:


> there's rumors she is but i'm sure she hasn't said anything on the subject



The rumor is she is bisexual. I read up a little about it and it appears some journalist outed her(if it's true). Here is some of what he wrote:

"I think I gave Ellen Page a decent chance to come out with the truth. Two months ago, I mentioned her in my LGBT article and made it pretty clear what she had to do. (Yes, she knows about this site.)"

What a fucking dick. So basically because she isn't some gay activist like some other gay celebrities are, she deserves to get outed?!

I'm actually having a hard time finding out the journalists name.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Theater conversation...? :33 

Since when?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Lohan posing for Playboy.  I'm not interested.  Drugs, alcohol, anorexia.  They have all taken their toll on her.  10 years ago when her hair was its natural color and her body had curves... hell yeah.  Now?  Not so much.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Lohan posing for Playboy.  I'm not interested.  Drugs, alcohol, anorexia.  They have all taken their toll on her.  10 years ago when her hair was its natural color and her body had curves... hell yeah.  Now?  Not so much.



They are going to have to photoshop the shit out of those pictures to make them safe for viewing by human beings.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

Samantha Ronson doesn't even want a copy of that issue.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

I expect them to be Photoshopped like crazy. Wonder if they will keep all the freckles? 

Didn't they used to airbrush out her freckles for ads and magazine pics?

I won't lie, I'll still check them out purely out of curiosity.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 26, 2011)

Nobody wants to see the "fire crotch"?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe in 04

but now nah...plus wasn't she naked in Machete anyways?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Nobody wants to see the "fire crotch"?


The drapes won't match the curtains, eh?  That could be interesting.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't believe anyone who says they won't check them out. It's an easy google image search.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2011)

I heard that CBS wants to do a new Twin Peaks tv series written by the writers for The Vampire Diaries and Twilight... aint't fucking touching that shit with a 10 foot pole... I'll go and watch Lynch's Twin Peaks over that proposed watered down shit.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I heard that CBS wants to do a new Twin Peaks tv series written by the writers for The Vampire Diaries and Twilight... aint't fucking touching that shit with a 10 foot pole... I'll go and watch Lynch's Twin Peaks over that proposed watered down shit.



Oh fuck please let this be false.
I remember really liking Twin Peaks when I was younger.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

Anonymous is currently #rotten. 56% @ 27 reviews.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

oshi-**


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

The Twin Peaks remake sounds like a terrible idea. Even if the original got cancelled and fucked with during the original airing, it's still really good. One of my favorite tv shows ever.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

Link removed

The Driver jacket... I would totally get it, but my parents would never allow it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Link removed
> 
> The Driver jacket... I would totally get it, but my parents would never allow it.


Fuck that.  I want the damn driving gloves!

I may see Anonymous.  50% is about what I expect.  Should be an incredibly divisive film.  Better than anything else coming out this weekend.  That's for damn sure.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

Anonymous? like the hacker group?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

Anonymous.  The author of several famous works.  Hamlet, Romeo and Juliet, Macbeth, and Othello to name a few.  A nobleman wrote the works anonymously and had them submitted by a barely literate drunkard.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm still amazed at how you can turn on and off your trolling abilities


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

It could be entertaining.  I've looked at the film schedule.  Nothing really good comes out till Hugo at the end of November.  Anonymous at least has a decent premise.  I'd rather watch it than Puss in Boots.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It could be entertaining.  I've looked at the film schedule.  Nothing really good comes out till Hugo at the end of November.  Anonymous at least has a decent premise.  I'd rather watch it than Puss in Boots.



Goodluck and Godspeed.
That movie looks almost as romanticized as _DaVinci Code_.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0zzok_tMTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 26, 2011)

What do you guys think about Martin Scorsese's movie _Hugo _? I really like Chloe Moretz and Martin, and hope the film will be good. The trailer was pretty generic, and i was a bit apprehensive, but early viewings of the films have gotten great responses. So I hope it turns out good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

There are multiple trailers for Hugo.  The most recent one was far more promising than the original.

I think it will be good.  Not Oscar caliber or anything.  But good.  I also hear the 3D is spectacular.  I'm pretty much against 3D in every respect, but I might be willing to wear the glasses for this one.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

The only trailer I've seen of Hugo made it look lame. I'd have to see a better one to even consider it.

edit: If it's only in 3D, I almost surely won't see it. I refuse to see 3D movies in theaters based solely on principle.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

> Anonymous is currently #rotten. 56% @ 27 reviews.



Clearly a conspiracy to hide the truth.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

_Blade Runner's_ on Reel... darn... why'd it have to come on so late? I'm tired and I've gotta get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2011)

I think after really putting some thought into it, 2007 was the best year in films of the last decade.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2011)

Okay.  Let's see.

Films I liked from 2007:

Zodiac
Hot Fuzz
Mr. Brooks
The Bourne Ultimatum
3:10 to Yuma
Shoot 'em Up
The Brave One
Eastern Promises
Michael Clayton
30 Days of Night
Gone Baby Gone
American Gangster
No Country For Old Men
The Mist
Juno
Atonement
I Am Legend
Sweeney Todd
The Orphanage

Definitely a lot to like.  But guess what else came out in 2007?  Spider-man 3!


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Pseudo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  Let's see.
> 
> Films I liked from 2007:
> 
> ...



I am Legend was really disappointing. It was good but I had higher hopes.

List lacks TWBB, and is therefore invalid.
Some nice films though.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2011)

Even if you didn't like TWBB or NCFOM (the two best films that year imo) there is still a lot to like from that year, there really is something for everyone.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

My Top 35

01.Gone With the Wind
02.The Verdict
03.2001 A Space Oddesey
04.Das Boot
05.Tron
06.Legend
07.The Omega Man
08.Planet of the Apes
09.Star Wars
10.Donnie Darko
11.Dark City
12.The Matrix
13.Inception
14.Memento
15.The Devil's Advocate
16.Akira
17.Ghost in the Shell
18.Halloween
19.The Thing
20.Jaws
21.The Godfather
22.The Godfather 2
23.Hellraiser
24.Hellraiser 2: Hellbound
25.Superman
26.Superman 2
27.Batman Begins
28.The Dark Knight
29.The Insider
30.Heat
31.Patton
32.Saving Private Ryan
33.The Rocky Horror Picture Show
34.The Shinning
35.Blade Runner


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2011)

My omission was not a mistake.  I don't like There Will Be Blood.  Daniel Day Lewis was excellent.  But other than him... I thought the film was very dull.  I respected it.  But I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

I liked There Will be Blood I liked it even more when he killed that guy at his home made bowling alley.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2011)

This is what the current climate of movie making has brought us.



I am so depressed right now.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Anonymous is currently #rotten. 40% @ 68 reviews


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2011)

Stunna almost certainly going to Puss In Boots this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2011)

2nd Trailer for Mission Impossible.  Simon Pegg's mission should he choose to accept it... save this piece of crap.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWI-C-aD1W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually quite enjoyed all 3 of the previous films. Tom Cruise makes a good star for these movies.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Stunna almost certainly going to Puss In Boots this weekend.



nope.png

nothing will make me see that movie.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2011)

Man this Netflix fiasco is insane. I can't wait to see where all the chips fall when they explode.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2011)

wait what happened with Netflix?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2011)

They are stretching too fast and to far and they are dropping.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2011)

oh shit that just looks painful

the $16 dollar fee is out of control they need to improve their quality.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll see MI4 in theaters. I enjoyed the others.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

To Quote Star Wars

"Help us Obi-Wan Kenobi you're our only Hope"

To Netflix add Video Game Rentels into your catalog you "Bastards" and you'll replace 800,000 Lost customers with 800,000 new customers.

If you had simply announced you were adding Video Game Catalog and increase in $ for rental it wouldn't have been a problem. The 2nd you made it a 2 service 2 different payment plan that was the end...


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2011)

That part was really stupid. Why split the company like that? The movie databases for each one weren't even linked together, so you'd have a hard time of tracking what movies you've seen and any recommendations based off those. 

I'm still a netflix customer, but only for the streaming. I dropped my 1 dvd subscription. I'm even thinking about dropping the streaming now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to have 1 DVD + Streaming I dropped the streaming in favor of 2 DVD's out at once -- I would have kept streaming with the 2 DVD's at once but since Netflix's Streaming catalog license is waffer thin you never know if what they say is available is or isn't.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 27, 2011)

I have so many movies in my streaming queue already yet haven't really been watching any of them. Doesn't feel like my money is going to good use.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

You're just waisting Q space and Money on Tv + Films you're not even going to be realisticaly able to watch through streaming thats one of the reasons I switched to 2 DVD's at once.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2011)

I changed my Netflix plan to streaming only.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought Neflix decided not to split up after all.
Or have they gone back to going through with it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2011)

I want mine to be streaming only do I need to change it or is it auto set that way?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 28, 2011)

Jena said:


> I thought Neflix decided not to split up after all.
> Or have they gone back to going through with it?



They decided not to because everyone hated it. The damage is already done though.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I want mine to be streaming only do I need to change it or is it auto set that way?



Yes you have to change it. You are probably already paying the $16 a month at least, depending on how many DVDs you are getting out at a time. 

Anyone going to see "In Time" this weekend? I'm thinking about it. The premise seems interesting and I <3 Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2011)

The Playstation Network has their Halloween promotion going on right now.  Friday nights feature free downloads.  You can download Rob Zombie's version of Halloween right now if you want.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 28, 2011)

what other free downloads are there? movies?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Playstation Network has their Halloween promotion going on right now.  Friday nights feature free downloads.  You can download Rob Zombie's version of Halloween right now if you want.



Unless they are offering free downloads of John Carpenters Halloween I'm not interested.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2011)

Nakor said:


> what other free downloads are there? movies?


Well I think it was 1408 last Friday.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 3, 2011)

Finished Fate Stay Night. It was alright. Got better as the story went along, though Shirou was still awful most of the time. Rin was by far the best character. I guess by watching this first, I spoiled Fate Zero, since I know what happens now?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2011)

Not really since a lot of what actually happened is such a mystery.  You know the ending but it's worth finding out how it came down to the final two.

and Gilgamesh was the best not Rin.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 3, 2011)

gilgamesh only appeared in the last like 4 episodes. I still had to watch 20 episodes before that, so I don't count him. His character didn't help me get through the show. Though I do agree that he was awesome.

hopefully he is in it throughout fate zero.


----------



## Jena (Nov 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Not really since a lot of what actually happened is such a mystery.  You know the ending but it's worth finding out how it came down to the final two.
> 
> and *Gilgamesh* was the best not Rin.





Nakor said:


> *gilgamesh* only appeared in the last like 4 episodes. I still had to watch 20 episodes before that, so I don't count him. His character didn't help me get through the show. Though I do agree that he was awesome.
> 
> hopefully he is in it throughout fate zero.



Wait...I thought the show was about King Arthur?
Is there time-travel too?  Or is his name just Gilgamesh and it's not actually Gilgamesh?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 3, 2011)

And The 23rd James Bond film is to be called: "Skyfall"
The bad guy will be played by Javier Bardem

Hell Yeah


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2011)

That's cool 'n all, but I don't really want a sequel.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> Wait...I thought the show was about King Arthur?
> Is there time-travel too?  Or is his name just Gilgamesh and it's not actually Gilgamesh?



It is, she is one of the main characters. The story takes place in modern times. A few "Epic heroes" are essentially brought back in the form of Servants to compete for the holy grail in a type of competition. So yes, Gilgamesh and King Arthur fight each other. Make sense?


----------



## Jena (Nov 3, 2011)

Nakor said:


> It is, she is one of the main characters. The story takes place in modern times. A few "Epic heroes" are essentially brought back in the form of Servants to compete for the holy grail in a type of competition. So yes, Gilgamesh and King Arthur fight each other. Make sense?



Kind of. I'm assuming they're women in this version then, yeah?

It sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 3, 2011)

Only King Arthur. 

It sounded interesting to me too before I watched it. I'd say it's worth the watch. Just know that the main character is sexist and thinks with his emotions before using logic. So he is going to be very annoying.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2011)

or just skip it to watch Fate/Zero

which is what all of you should have done in the first place :|


----------



## Nakor (Nov 3, 2011)

I like to get the full exposure. Plus if I watched Fate Zero first and loved it, I would have then wanted to watch Fate Stay Night. If Fate Zero is as good as everyone says it is then I would have been solely disappointed in Fate Stay Night. It actually works out better this way.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah that's true

get started on Fate/Zero already


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2011)

I will this weekend. 

I'm thinking of getting rid of my netflix streaming account. I haven't been watching much on there anymore and I want to get Amazon Prime for when I get my kindle touch later this month. They just announced a book borrowing program through it. Plus I'd get to watch whatever tv shows and movies on my computer like i do with netflix. I also get faster shipping all for less money a year.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2011)

I use my Netflix in bursts but its really great to have. No waiting to download stuff and the like but I have thought about getting rid of it. First when I heard about the Blockbuster streaming thing where you can get videos and games all for 10$ but then when I saw how it worked and that you couldn't stream everything...then I knew better.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2011)

My brother has netflix so I don't have to pay for it 

but if he didn't I probably wouldn't get it.  It sounds silly but a big sell for me is foreign films, which Netflix is only ok at, because they're pretty hard to purchase around here and I would have to go out of my way to check them out.  Yeah yeah I know I can buy them online but iono I don't really like doing that most of the time.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel like netflix is the best option for foreign films though, at least legally. they do have a lot of documentaries too, which I watch frequently. 

I'd still get some movies and tv shows through amazon prime, so it's not like I wouldn't have anything. Plus netflix doesn't really do new movies anymore.


----------



## Jena (Nov 4, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I feel like netflix is the best option for foreign films though, at least legally. they do have a lot of documentaries too, which I watch frequently.



When I had Netflix this was mainly what I used it for. 

Although I wish they had more comedy foreign films. When I was a member (about a year ago) they pretty much only had drama or historical pieces.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2011)

a lot of foreign films that I wanna see aren't on Netflix 

i like hulu plus more for that


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Nakor (Nov 5, 2011)

I just finished episode 4 of fate zero. It's def way better than fate stay night. I really like how almost all of the participants are mages and know what they are doing. Where were all the mages in fate stay night? The serial killer and his servant make a good team.


So I just saw a list of some of the movies coming out later this year and I'm pretty pumped for a bunch of them. I usually don't go to the theaters often, but I may make an exception for the rest of the year.

J. Edgar
Shame
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy(Benedict Cumberbatch )
MI: Ghost Protocol
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Mary Martha May Marlene - which came out today and I may go see it tomorrow

Anyone going to watch Page Eight on PBS sunday? It looks real good too. I won't be able to since my Steelers will be on, but I'm hoping PBS has it up on their website afterwards.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2011)

I think Rukia and I pushed most of the Theater section to pick up this series hahah


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2011)

Every thread in here has been about Fate/zero recently.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2011)

For good reason

get on it already Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> J. Edgar
> Shame
> Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy(Benedict Cumberbatch )
> MI: Ghost Protocol
> ...


Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.
Hugo.
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.
Shame.

These are four films that I am ecstatic about.  I can't wait till they are out.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I only care for probably Shame and Girl With Dragon Tattoo

as far as I'm concerned the best films of the year already came out.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 5, 2011)

which ones are those?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2011)

Tree of Life and Drive

I'll keep an open mind for everything else, but for me those two movies are top of the chain.

I know people will definitely disagree with me and I would rather not hear about it


----------



## Taleran (Nov 5, 2011)

4 words

Tinker
Tailor
Soldier
Spy


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2011)

That looks interesting

but I can't say I'm super excited for it.  I'll probably watch it at some point.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2011)

Not here to argue with anyone.  Just want to get my opinion out.

I thought Tree of Life was terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2011)

From what I've heard, it seems like the kind of movie I'd hate.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Shame


OMG.  It looks so fucking good!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyNefYDBknU[/YOUTUBE]

And I love that the studio just accepted the NC-17 rating.  Don't fuck with perfection.  I still think it was a travesty that the producers edited the King's Speech for a PG-13 re-release last year.

And look at the clinic put on by Fassbender in thats short trailer!  Look at all of the emotions he is able to convey.  Brilliant!


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

I want to watch _Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ so bad, but I hate very sexually explicit scenes in my movies. I find them annoying and pointless. It's gonna be good though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm excited about that one as well.  Fincher is pretty much the most reliable film director around.  Even his lesser efforts (Panic Room) usually entertain me.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> OMG.  It looks so fucking good!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyNefYDBknU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



It looks amazing. Editing the King's Speech for a PG-13 was so stupid. It's not like the language was directed at people. He was using it to help his speech.



ThePseudo said:


> I want to watch _Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ so bad, but I hate very sexually explicit scenes in my movies. I find them annoying and pointless. It's gonna be good though.



What?! What about rape scenes or sexual abuse scenes? They would have a huge impact on a character and the plot of the movie. How could they be pointless. Unless you are saying they should never make a movie with those kinds of scenes, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

Nakor said:


> What?! What about rape scenes or sexual abuse scenes? They would have a huge impact on a character and the plot of the movie. How could they be pointless. Unless you are saying they should never make a movie with those kinds of scenes, which is ridiculous.




I was talking about consensual sex scenes, which i think think this film has. 

I'm tired of the pretentious movie buffs who bitch about American film makers remaking foreign films. Also American directors need to stop dumbing down the story in their remakes.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> From what I've heard, it seems like the kind of movie I'd hate.



You probably would

but I still think you should watch it, it stands on its own really


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I was talking about consensual sex scenes, which i think think this film has.



So they should just ignore that aspect of the books then?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

No, they should not. I have not read the book, but sometimes I feel sex scenes are there just to give a boner.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2011)

Much are there just for that. Sex does sell. But I think it should be viewed on a movie by movie basis. If you remove them from this movie, you alter the characters and plot from the book.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh OK alright.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You probably would
> 
> but I still think you should watch it, it stands on its own really



I'll probably watch it soon. I'd watch it now, but I'm writing a paper.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2011)

Make sure you watch it with no distractions

I do think you wont like it, but at least you're giving it a chance

Don't go in expecting a linear narrative


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2011)

I heard it was similar to _2001,_ which I don't like, but, yeah.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

So Brad Pitt stars in the two most critically acclaimed films of the year? You don't know how happy this makes me as a fairly new Pitt fan.

_Tree of Life_(This one looks amazing)

_Money Ball_


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I heard it was similar to _2001,_ which I don't like, but, yeah.



I don't think they're similar at all.  I think the only way I would compare them would be under "either you're gonna love it or hate it" category.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2011)

This is beyond amazing the Polish are goddamn masters of the Movie Poster

*ALIEN*



Here is a lot more look through and be mystified.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

some of those are super dope

except that Alien one, it looks pretty but yeah what the fuck it has nothing to do with the movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








hahaha, so weird



sick


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I thought Tree of Life was terrible.



You're quickly rising up the ranks as one of my favorite people on here.

Malick is garbage, always has been and 'The Tree of Life' was no different.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2011)

How is Malick garbage


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

Netflix has a very tiny library of quality foreign films. You'll find maybe 2 or 3 must sees per country. 



ThePseudo said:


> So Brad Pitt stars in the two most critically acclaimed films of the year? You don't know how happy this makes me as a fairly new Pitt fan.
> 
> _Tree of Life_(This one looks amazing)
> 
> _Money Ball_



Money Ball isn't that highly rated.

Still need to buy Tree of Life on DVD. That movie looks amazing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> That movie looks amazing.



It's a great visual ambien, that's for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Non garbage.  I haven't posted it in a little while_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TvdqRvCwGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2011)

I couldn't find The Tree of Life at Best Buy. I find that odd since it is a new release :|.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I couldn't find The Tree of Life at Best Buy. I find that odd since it is a new release :|.



Good. One less shitty movie for them to carry.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

_Tree of Life:_


> The story centers around a family with three boys in the 1950s. The eldest son witnesses the loss of innocence.




Well, I'm sure this is marvelous but I've suffered through enough stories about "the loss of innocence" to last a lifetime. I think I'll pass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> _Tree of Life:_
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure this is marvelous but I've suffered through enough stories about "the loss of innocence" to last a lifetime. I think I'll pass.





Wanna makeout?


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Wanna makeout?




Let's do this.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for killing my mood.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 9, 2011)

lol Brett Ratner


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you guys see Aronofsky's anti-meth PSA's?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2011)

Fucking Barnes & Noble and their 50% off Criterion sale that I just indulged deeply in.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

damn yous for telling me about it

I'm having a hard time deciding which ones to get


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2011)

I checked out the blu-rays but there was nothing there that i really would need to own.


----------



## Jena (Nov 10, 2011)

I could only find like 5 movies that I recognized 
I feel so uncultured.
And I took an International Film class last semester...I thought I'd be able to recognize more.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

I might have to go to a movie this weekend just so I can see the Snow White and The Hunstman trailer on the big screen.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I'm going to see J Edgar this weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

I may as well. That or _Ides of March._ If my mom will go with me.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2011)

I earned enough regal crown club points to get a free ticket. I'm quite pleased I won't have to pay for it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

Ides of March was good.   Strong recommendation from Rukia.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I checked out the blu-rays but there was nothing there that i really would need to own.



You philistine :|

:|


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm going to a concert this weekend

plus nothing looks that interesting this week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

Jack and Jill, Immortals, J Edgar, and 11-11-11.  I agree.  Rubbish.  If I do go to the theater this weekend... it will be for a holdover.  Probably In Time or Anonymous.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You philistine :|
> 
> :|



 that's mean


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome, Powerpuff Girls is on and I'm home alone!

I can't watch it when my dad is home because he thinks it's only for girls, and my brother will snitch. :[


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2011)

you do seem to have some feminine taste


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

hey man Powerpuff Girls is some dope shit

(it's ok Stunna like what you like :])


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> hey man Powerpuff Girls is some dope shit
> 
> (it's ok Stunna like what you like :])



powerpuff girls is cool.

nice sig btw.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you do seem to have some feminine taste


**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

I heard Billy Crystal is going to do the Oscars again.

They should have begged Hugh Jackman to come back.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 11, 2011)

Billy will be in my prayers for that night, he doesn't look too good. Dude looks like he had a session of Chemotherapy.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2011)

Is the quote "Art is subjective, but the standards of art are objective" a valid one?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is the quote "Art is subjective, but the standards of art are objective" a valid one?



not in particular


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you explain why?

Not looking for a debate, just answers.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

The standards of art are meant to look at art in a objective manner.  And you know what at times you really can objectively critique art.

like no one in their minds would say that Jesus Vampire Hunter is a better film than the Godfather.

however the whole topic is opening Pandora's Box and I'm gonna stay out of it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2011)

If the standards aren't objective, wouldn't they be able to say that?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2011)

oops I meant Objective

slip up on my part


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The standards of art are meant to look at art in a objective manner.  And you know what at times you really can objectively critique art.
> 
> *like no one in their minds would say that Jesus Vampire Hunter is a better film than the Godfather.*
> 
> however the whole topic is opening Pandora's Box and I'm gonna stay out of it.



A 7-10 yr old would, I assume.  _*opens Pandora's Box*_


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Awesome, Powerpuff Girls is on and I'm home alone!


The Japanese version is better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiYKWtej_Wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 13, 2011)

Art is subjective Film Art, Tv Art and Videogame Art each are artistic in visual and scripted narratives but some projects are more artsy type than narrative.

Tarsem Singh' The Cell is more of a Visual Artsy Narrative than Story.
whereas Zack Snyders Watchmen is both a Visual & Story Based Narrative.

Ubisofts Assassins Creed Series is a Visual Narrative
KONAMI's Metal Gear Solid Series is both a Visual Narrative & Story Based Narrative


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

It can't be completely subjective.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It can't be completely subjective.



look up the definition of subjective and objective.

/end discussion


----------



## Parallax (Nov 13, 2011)

VBD laying down some truth for you all


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

How can there be a basis for criticism and analysis if there are no objective standards to judge by?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2011)

Who says there is a basis for criticism that isn't personal?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

Because when analyzing a movie things such as tone and characterization are taken into account. If there isn't an objective basis, how is it that characters like Charles Kane aren't on the same level as Neo? Or how is it that The Godfather has 100% on RT and The Last Airbender has, like, 6%?


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> How can there be a basis for criticism and analysis if there are no objective standards to judge by?



But it's _all_ subjective, that's the point. There happens to be areas where people's opinions overlap, and there are film communities whose opinions are taken as "acceptable", but it's still just opinions.

I think that most of the movies that are considered masterpieces are that way because enough critics called it a masterpiece. Essentially, we create loose constructs because the human brain operates that way. We need a frame of reference. But, really, the things that we're referencing stem from the opinions of others (or ourselves).

Movies play to our emotions, and that's something that's hard to put into rigid terms or to make objective. You can't _really_ feel "the wrong" emotion. And so it's hard to make a frame of reference because everything is so fluid and subjective.

Does that make sense?

(With regards to characterization, again, this is something that we've created based on others' opinions. Enough people said that Citizen Cane was a well-developed character and so we consider him a well-developed character. People hold other characters up to his example not because he's necessarily "well-developed", but because they've _defined_ him as "well-developed".)


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Because when analyzing a movie things such as tone and characterization are taken into account. If there isn't an objective basis, how is it that characters like Charles Kane aren't on the same level as Neo? Or how is it that The Godfather has 100% on RT and The Last Airbender has, like, 6%?



Rotten Tomatoes takes peoples review, and if that review is positive they get a fresh and negative they get a rotten.

There is no borderline basis for this and it changes from critic to critic, right there it shows that there really isn't any basis.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, that makes total sense. Rep to all enlighteners.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved Tangled and all, and I know they're just shorts, but I don't find the movie's universe interesting enough for this. I mean, out of all movies to give shorts.



And this. It pisses me off. It won't be showing in North Carolina.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2011)

^Good find!

Looks like they will be playing them in DC. I'll have to check the dates for some of my favorite movies, but I can see myself going to at least one or two of them. Couldn't find what theater they were playing in in DC.

Edit: Also a Tangled short makes sense since it's their latest movie and was super popular. Hopefully the short has the war horse in it. He was amusing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

Other major markets in 2012?  Dallas!  YES!  

Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, and Princess Mononoke on the big screen.  Take that Stunna!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

Man, I can't wait to leave NC.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd see every one of his films on the big screen again if given the opportunity.  Ponyo is the lone exception.  Seen it recently, don't need to see it again.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

Ponyo is his one movie I have no desire to see. I remember the first and only time I went to Disney World they were advertising it up the wooha.

Anyway, I wish I could see Kiki on the big screen.


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

I liked Ponyo, but I was very aware that it was a kids' movie. I know that all most of his movies are, but some of them "feel" more like it than others. I would say that Totoro and Ponyo definitely feel more like kids' movies than Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service do. If that makes sense?

I know that I would have liked Ponyo more if I saw it as a kid.

Also I fucking hated the dub. I can usually tolerate them (and Miyazaki's movies _usually_ have pretty good dubs) but I just...did not like this one. And after I found out how radically they changed the song I disliked it even more. 

Although I've always been sort of mad at Disney. I remember watching Miyazaki as a kid and how hardly anyone knew about his movies and they were very downplayed. Then once Disney realized how successful/popular his movies could be (when Spirited Away was released) it seemed like suddenly they stopped shunting him to the corner and were all like buddy-buddy with his films and promoting them. I guess I just sort of have this thing when I see them promoting a movie of his and I remember how he was kind of shunted in the states.

...And, I guess, still kind of is. Pretty much all of his older movies aside from Kiki's and Totoro are completely ignored by the company. Although this could be because they were dubbed by other companies...I can't remember.

Also I prefer the Fox dub of Totoro to the Disney one because it's the one that I grew up with and Dakota Fanning irritates me.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

I still regret avoiding Miyazaki movies when Cartoon Network would show them. I don't know why I did. In retrospect it makes no sense, I've been a fan of Eastern animation my whole life.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

Do not want.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm going to try to see Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, My Neighbor Totoro, and Whisper of the Heart. I've already seen them all.

I own Nausicaa on Blu-ray and just watched Howl's Moving Castle on Netflix.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

oh man it's the best to live in LA

gonna get up on some of that Miyazaki


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw the trailer for Mirror, Mirror and it looked a bit like the animated movie Tangled to me. A action adventure comedy.

LQ Trailer -


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Snow White and The Huntsman looks better.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Do not want.



He is the only director I would want to try his hand at it live action.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2011)

If he does action as well  as you said then I've changed my mind.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm actually happy about this. Go out on top.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm actually happy about this. Go out on top.



Good point. Especially with all the highly anticipated/acclaimed films he has been in lately or will be in.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

I think he should stick around for like 10 years and continue to make worse and worse films.  Someday he will hit rock bottom and will appear in a franchise like Meet The Fockers.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think he should stick around for like 10 years and continue to make worse and worse films.  Someday he will hit rock bottom and will appear in a franchise like Meet The Fockers.



The films that I have seen him in lately were pretty good. Let's not talk about Robert De Niro, too depressing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2011)

Al Pacino is no better.  Think of his last film.  He spent thirty minutes on screen trying to romance a cross-dressing Adam Sandler.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> The films that I have seen him in lately were pretty good. Let's not talk about Robert De Niro, too depressing.





Rukia said:


> Al Pacino is no better.  Think of his last film.  He spent thirty minutes on screen trying to romance a cross-dressing Adam Sandler.



I am sorry I had no idea those two made movies after 1995, *whistles to himself*


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Al Pacino is no better.  Think of his last film.  He spent thirty minutes on screen trying to romance a cross-dressing Adam Sandler.



I didn't want to know he was in that movie. Al Pacino was in a few decent movies since 1995, so I'd say he was a little more respectable than de niro, but that's not much of a compliment. Did both of them just need the money?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2011)

Also I always kinda wished Miyazaki would go back to Nausicaa now that the real story is complete and do something more long form with the complete manga

That would be incredible and may be overthrow Mononoke and Castle in the Sky at least for me.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I agree with that sentiment, it would be worth watching


----------



## Jena (Nov 15, 2011)

I think Eddie Murphy is the worst of the "fall from grace" actors.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2011)

But he was donkey in Shrek


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2011)

eddie murphy was never a good actor


----------



## Jena (Nov 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> eddie murphy was never a good actor





You've seen _Trading Places_, right?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I still regret avoiding Miyazaki movies when Cartoon Network would show them. I don't know why I did. In retrospect it makes no sense, I've been a fan of Eastern animation my whole life.



I still remember back when Naruto was on break and Cartoon Network had  _ Miyazaki Month _in its place, where they showed his best movies.It was the first time I had ever seen them. My mom and I were blown away by how good _Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke were_.

I had never seen animated films that good.(Already saw Pixar's and Disney's classic films)

That train and Bath House scenes will forever be etched in my memory.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> You've seen _Trading Places_, right?



no, and i dont need too .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

Sometimes you suck VDB :|


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2011)

For those who got DVDs from netflix at some point in the past few years there is a class action lawsuit going on. 



I was thinking of filling out the online form to get a gift card. While it'll probably only be like a dollar, it would still be free money.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> For those who got DVDs from netflix at some point in the past few years there is a class action lawsuit going on.
> 
> While it'll probably only be like a dollar, it would still be free money.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

You mofos need to go post in this contest request thread. I've been waiting months for it to come to fruition, and the community ain't helpin'.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Sometimes you suck VDB :|


Thats my name, don't wear it out.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

I get it: It's funny 'cause it isn't your name.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2011)

Holy shit.  That Green Lantern: Emerald Knights film was really good.  Why did they let Ryan Reynolds ruin the live action version?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Great game.  Terrible idea for a film.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

do not want


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

It does put me in the mood to play the game though.  Been a while since I transformed into a gorilla and just started wrecking shit.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2011)

I used to love that game. Seems like it would be a terrible movie. I don't see how it could possibly be good.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like there are going to be a lot of good deals on movies/tv shows leading up to black friday.

I'm thinking of buying the Lord of the Rings trilogy blu-rays for $50.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm getting Pulp Fiction for $4 at Target.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2011)

I looked through all the target ones. I only buy blu-rays now and saw a whole bunch of movies that I like/want to see, but realize that I don't need to own them. 

The Star Wars original trilogy is $40 at amazon, but since Lucas likes to rape our wallets he will release a better version with better special features in a year or two.

Which is why I want that Lord of the Rings trilogy. It is the extended editions with every special feature so I know I'm getting everything.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

You need to own Pulp Fiction Nakor :|


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

I am also considering getting Mad Men season 2-3.  I'm a huge fan of the entire series but those are my favorite seasons.  Though I am considering 4 for how strong it gets at the end.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

Starting Fate/zero episode 1. Are all of these an hour long?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I am also considering getting Mad Men season 2-3.  I'm a huge fan of the entire series but those are my favorite seasons.  Though I am considering 4 for how strong it gets at the end.



I love you man. Mad Men needs a thread, but I'm afraid it'll die before it even get's past its first page.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2011)

I want to buy Community season 2 but I'm afraid no place near me has it. 

Does Amazon.com participate in black friday?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

Cyber Monday


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Starting Fate/zero episode 1. Are all of these an hour long?



no just the first episode

though I wouldn't be surprised if the finale is also an hour.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I want to buy Community season 2 but I'm afraid no place near me has it.
> 
> Does Amazon.com participate in black friday?



Yes they also have deals going on now. Check it out.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2011)

They do

but the real sweet deals are on monday


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope Bluebeard burns in Hell.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Cyber Monday





Nakor said:


> Yes they also have deals going on now. Check it out.



Thank you both!



Stunna said:


> I hope Bluebeard burns in Hell.



The folktale?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

lol, I was referring to Fate/zero


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hope Bluebeard burns in Hell.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2011)

Saber goes to Hell? Is that Hell?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 20, 2011)

katty Perry looking like Giorno Giovana on AMA's


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hope Bluebeard burns in Hell.



He gets a fitting end.

who are your favorite Servants so far?  I like them all but I think Rider is my favorite.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Favorite servant - Saber.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm only on episode four, but so far I'm pretty fond of Rider and Assassin(s).


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

I also really like Archer, especially when the series gets to the end.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

To the end? I thought it was still going.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

It's a series of books

that I'm already familiar with


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot that there are novels.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

Favorite Servant - Saber.
Favorite Master- Irisviel.
Favorite Pairing - Saber/Irisviel.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

she's like the worst one

I like her too

but compared to a lot of the other ones she's the most boring


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

You say boring, I say grounded.  Regular characters become interesting when they are the exception.  Everyone else has this win-at-all-cost attitude and its difficult to separate them.  Not Irisviel.

Her personality is unique in this game.  She's almost like a child.  Learning how to drive.  Leaving the castle for the first time.  Playing around in the Sea.  She's also the one human that treats their servant with respect.  She cherishes Saber.  Saber is probably the first real friend she has ever had.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You say boring, I say grounded.  Regular characters become interesting when they are the exception.  Everyone else has this win-at-all-cost attitude and its difficult to separate them.  Not Irisviel.
> 
> Her personality is unique in this game.  She's almost like a child.  Learning how to drive.  Leaving the castle for the first time.  Playing around in the Sea.  She's also the one human that treats their servant with respect.  She cherishes Saber.  Saber is probably the first real friend she has ever had.



While I agree with this, I still like Rider the best. He's just too hilarious.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

nah I mean boring compared to how the other characters are just much more interesting

Kiritsugu is still my favorite character and that doesn't look like it will change anytime soon.

Gilgamesh and Iskander are at the top 3 and Kariya and Kirei round up the top 5


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 23, 2011)

I just found out that Ryan Gosling was in the Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2011)

Fuck you guys.  The show is significantly better when Saber and Iris are around.  Best scene so far is when Iris thanked Saber for her survival.  Saber responded that she was only able to fight well because she had Iris to watch her back.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2011)

the show is significantly better when kirei is whooping their asses, i'll give you that much.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

I remember Kirei ran away when he was informed that Saber was coming.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I remember Kirei ran away when he was informed that Saber was coming.


him and assassin would have whooped her crippled ass. he's just playing it safe like a G


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2011)

What no it's not better at all.

But yeah I liked how Kirei straight handled both of them like it was no thing.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 25, 2011)

God I'm glad I did my Black Friday shopping at Amazon and not the black hole of Bull Shit that is Best Buy, Walmart, Target or Barns & Nobles: I bought Series 1 - 3 of Fringe; The Harry Potter Film Box Set, and The Lord of The Rings Trilogy (Expanded Edition).

Should have them next week gonna be fun... so whose seen The Trailer for Prometheus besides myself.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

> Which "Godfather" film is the best in the franchise? Opinions vary, but many settle on "Part II," which is also considered perhaps the best sequel of any film of all time. Now imagine if it had been never been made -- that was a distinct possibility according to director Francis Ford Coppola. TMZ happened upon Coppola and asked him which film was his favorite, and he revealed that the sequels were a mistake. "There should have only been one," Coppola said on camera.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



I prefer the first myself. Of course I like Part II as well, but I wouldn't be devastated if it never existed (duh).


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

I would

since II is the superior film


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

I feel it's excessive length was unneeded.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

you're unneeded :|


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

So.              :|


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought that the 1st 2 were the Superior of the III.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2011)

Never seen Godfather


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 26, 2011)

i never seen porn b4


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't believe you


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 26, 2011)

I preferred 1 overall, but 2 is still an all-time classic, and I have fluctuated over the years as to which I prefer. Young Vito


----------



## Jena (Nov 26, 2011)

I did not like the Godfather.
I...sort of appreciate it. I mean, I can definitely see why other people like it. I just didn't.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 26, 2011)

I hate it when local theaters (for miles and miles around) won't carry a film and I have no way to know beforehand.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> I did not like the Godfather.
> I...sort of appreciate it. I mean, I can definitely see why other people like it. I just didn't.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S9WyYaO7mQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 27, 2011)

... I declare May 2012 Alien Month dedicated to the airing of Alien and Aliens


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't enjoy The Godfather either.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2011)

The last time I saw the Godfather trilogy, I was younger than Stunna, but I remember liking them. Well, maybe the 3rd not that much. I think.

Anyone here watched La Piovra/The Octopus series?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Dec 12, 2011)

looks bad like Jonah Hex,Green lantern,Cowboys & Aliens bad.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

I want this person to be in the movie, but there's too much going on.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking for a Californication (Showtime Television Series) thread....is there one here?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2011)

Brolin did a dynamite Jones impression at the end of that teaser.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 12, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Looking for a Californication (Showtime Television Series) thread....is there one here?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks.

Ha! I even posted in this thread


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2011)

Golden Globes are officially a joke.



Jesus Christ so many terrible nominations everywhere.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2011)

Cars 2 gets nominated for "Best Animated Film"


----------



## ubkyu0m5s67j (Dec 15, 2011)

机不可失！5万金币大派送活动(限11月15日前有效)

11-08-2010 Sydney's famous Bondi coastline has been transformed into the world's biggest outdoor sculpture exhibition. Artists from a dozen countries vied for the prestigious first prize.This year the honor was awarded to Danish artist Keld Moseholm.
A sculpture of a camel transforms the Bondi landscape.
It's just one of the artworks that decorate the coastline between Bondi and neighbouring Tamarama Beach. 
The annual Sculpture by the Sea event regularly draws crowds of around 400,mercurial vapor,000 people to the area.
First prize this year went to Danish sculptor Keld Moseholm.
The bronze and graphite piece depicts two men engaging in tug-of-war.
Titled 'Mirroring 1995',moncler, Moseholm's work draws on themes of reality and fantasy. The work was made fifteen years ago,, but organizers say the selection panel was not deterred by the age of the work.
David Handley, Exhibition Director, said, "We don't have a problem with that. Sculpture is such an expensive art form for the artist even if it's been shown elsewhere in Australia,, if we think it has a place in Sculpture by the Sea then we'll show it."
The artwork will be put on permanent public display.
Entries are made from various materials including steel,louboutin, stone,christian louboutin, plastic and wood.
Australian entrant Virginia King built a stainless steel canoe with an intricate foliage design.
Virginia King, Australian Sculptor, said,abercrombie france, "I make works about life and survival and I find the vessel, the leaf vessel,abercrombie and fitch, covers those two categories for me."
It hasn't however been plain sailing for this year's exhibition. The global financial crisis stymied arts sponsorship. 
Due to diminished funding,franklin marshall, there was no financial assistance for artists this year.
Still,louboutin pas cher, a record number of 560 artists applied for a place in the show.
The free exhibition is in its 14th year and runs at Bondi until November 14th.
相关的主题文章：


   Asiton Martin One-77 finally appeared _37 degree o

   1997, entrance examination questions of language evaluation report _ language pa




Secondly, from the part of speech functional perspective, In other words, this sentence, This subject, 
Third, the potential sentence from ideographic functional perspective, the purpose statement of the sentence subject his


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2011)

Mission: Impossible 4 is currently @  out of 73 reviews 

I might see this or Sherlock Holmes 2 this weekend


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm going to Mission Impossible 4.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I'm seeing Sherlock Holmes tomorrow. Mission Impossible looks better, but my friends prefer the former.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Mission Impossible looks better


Paula Patton.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 15, 2011)

Isn't MI4 only on the "IMAX" screens? Do these cost more if I would go to a morning showing?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2011)

No.  MI4 is on every type of screen.


----------



## Federer (Dec 16, 2011)

I need to see MI3 first. 

But good to see that 4 gets good reviews.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No.  MI4 is on every type of screen.



Not according to Yahoo Movie Showtime listings. It's not on the other screens til Tuesday. The Regal theater near me isn't even showing it due to them not having the "IMAX" screens there. Only the AMC theater is and it's only listed as "IMAX". The regular screen says it won't be available til Tuesday.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2011)

Didn't realize that was what you meant by your question.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 19, 2011)

Daniel Craig reportedly offered deal for five more 007 Bond films after Skyfall


----------



## Jimin (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it true that the Bond films go downhill after Sean Connery? I've only seen the first two Bond films and liked them for the most part.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Casino Royale was as good as any in the entire franchise.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah Casino Royale is definitely up there with the best of Bond for quality


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep, Casino Royale is good stuff. It lacks the rubbish its predecessors had and the characters, especially Bond feel like humans.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 20, 2011)

CR & QOS was really like one overly long film similar to Kill Bill 1 & 2.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 5, 2012)

Benedict Cumberbatch to play Villain in Star Trek 2


----------



## illmatic (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2012)

Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Burton looks like he farted in that photo.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2012)

the only good thing about that article was that goofy Burton pic


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Is that supposed to be funny?


I hope not.  I will be blunt.  It fucking sucked.

On another note... that was probably the first role Megan Fox has had in over a year!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

can't tell if cereal


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

What? Is it Fools's Day already?


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> can't tell if cereal



Well, the good news is that no adaptation of a Hanna-Barbera cartoon could be worse than the _Flinstones_ movie and its subsequent sequel! 

So swing away Kanye! You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2012)

Rosie O'Donnel as Betty Rubble. Truly no worse casting choice has ever been made in the history of the universe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

You fucking trolls!  A Flintstone film?  That's a good one.  No studio on earth is stupid enough to make a live action film based off of that.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You fucking trolls!  A Flintstone film?  That's a good one.  No studio on earth is stupid enough to make a live action film based off of that.



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

I had the "luck" of seeing bits from both the John Goodman version and the Stephen Baldwin version.

edit:  oh wait a minute Rukia, this article is about a Jetsons movie, not Flinstones


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I've read the news about the Jetsons.  The siblings Jena and Stunna were trolling about Rosie O'Donnell being in a film.  That's what I was reacting to.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh I see


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You fucking trolls!  A Flintstone film?  That's a good one.  No studio on earth is stupid enough to make a live action film based off of that.


I hope you were making some kind of unfunny joke:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

I assume you guys heard about Maleficent as well?  Disney has no qualms with ruining all of their properties.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 8, 2012)

Game of Thrones and Mad Men return, a new Spartacus arrives, J.J. Abrams and Jorge Garcia team up on a new island and much more.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2012)

Partial list of films that are currently slated to possibly come out this year.



> Lincoln – Speilberg
> Cloud Atlas – The Wachowskis and Tom Tykwer
> The Burial – Malick
> Only God Forgives – Nicolas Winding Refn
> ...



This year is gonna be AWESOME


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 17, 2012)

might as well post it here too


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Jena said:


> Well, the good news is that no adaptation of a Hanna-Barbera cartoon could be worse than the _Flinstones_ movie and its subsequent sequel!
> 
> So swing away Kanye! You've got nothing to lose.



As a kid Jetsons couldn't hold a candle to the Flinstones (or say, Popeye) so as far as I'm concerned the project itself has nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Partial list of films that are currently slated to possibly come out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> This year is gonna be AWESOME


#1 Most Anticipated: The Master


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2012)

That is one of the ones that has a very small chance to hit this year. Along with a couple more on that list.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 25, 2012)

Actor Nicol Williamson better known for his performace as Merlin in John Boorman's Excalibur has died.

Source:


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2012)

Amazon.com DVD and Blu Ray deals for Saturday:


----------



## Nakor (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing that I really want there. Though still considering getting Speed Racer.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2012)

Surprised there isn't a Sherlock thread anywhere on the first two pages..


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2012)

but there is, on the second page


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Prequel maybe, but a sequel doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 9, 2012)

While I love Peter Jackson's adaptation of JRR Tolkien's books I emphatically hate the Star Wars prequels.
I want someone to buy the Star Wars Franchise from Lucas and turn it into the darkest SCIFI / Political / Drama series possible.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2012)

So, The Phantom Menace is now officially rotten on Rotten Tomatoes. And yet Episode II's 67% remains. 2013 needs to come faster so that this can be amended.

*EDIT* How did that happen in the first place?


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> So, The Phantom Menace is now officially rotten on Rotten Tomatoes. And yet Episode II's 67% remains. 2013 needs to come faster so that this can be amended.
> 
> *EDIT* How did that happen in the first place?



Because that site is comprised of morons.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2012)

Apparently it's official now, Han never shot first. Straight out of Lucas' mouth. 



After looking at the clips though, it seems apparent that he did shoot first.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2012)

I just don't have it in me to complain. Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweet.

Transformers 4 news.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Transformers 4 news.



Don't you mean Oh God Oh God, Not another Transformers movie!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Has Bayformers introduced Satan yet?

Because I think it'd be way overdue.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember when I looked at the evolution of art in entertainment made me excited about the great things I would grow up to be privilidged enough to witness


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Still making my way through Malizia.

Not knowing Italian is a bit of a problem though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 17, 2012)

Uh just wondering.. Where I could ask for a certain theme, movie genre for people to recommend a film for me to watch?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2012)

Just ask around in the "Rate the last movie you saw" thread


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

Godfather Blu Ray deal.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heads-up - the Godfather Trilogy Blu-ray set is famously defective. Although that was a few years ago and in the UK & Europe, so I'd be surprised if it still had the same problem in the US, but you never know. I'm still livid.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2012)

Wes Anderson.  Looks like it could be funny.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSm33o7ySJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

So this chick friend of mines got me Spec. Spiderman set of episodes however its from 1-3 picks up 7-9 then enter season two at 7-12. Dunno if I should be piss at here for being 1) dimwitted and not checking the dvds properly or 2)  grateful she got me a head start on the collection.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

So, I was bored and made another mosaic, this time for albums



going to make a manga one later, since this is fun


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't tried music that would be fun.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

Ashes' list is hilarious it's filled with Metal albums and right in the middle LOVELESS and WU TANG are hanging out.  

Yes I know Aphex Twins aren't metal but those 2 stood out the most to me.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2012)

haha I was waiting for someone to comment on it. After I made it, it did find it funny, but I'm mainly a metal fan and for non-metal stuff these are the ones that stood out to me the most...at least what I can remember lol

The manga one should be hard, and mainly for the reason that I'll have to edit the covers to fit those rectangles


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

So Wrex and I were holding one another at gunpoint on the beach and I had the option to shoot him... would the game have killed him off then?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes.  I hope you didn't Stunna

I did the music mosaic already.  It was very hard


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

No, I calmed him down.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

that's good to hear


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2012)

Hm, I could have sworn I posted this in the Rate thread.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2012)

Doing this reminded me that I don't listen to a lot of music


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

I like that so far all the mosaics have included Loveless


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2012)

might as well post mine here too.  I like it and I'm satisfied with it but the bottom 2-3 rows are interchangeable with other albums not pictured (with the exception of the Tom Waits album, that stays there).  The first three rows are 100% mainstays though.  

I just noticed I didn't put in Pet Sounds.  Fuck.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Ashes' list is hilarious it's filled with Metal albums and right in the middle LOVELESS and WU TANG are hanging out.
> 
> Yes I know Aphex Twins aren't metal but those 2 stood out the most to me.



Thats the first thing i noticed as well. I might as well do mine.

edit 

What's the name of the website again?

edit 

Para you have 6 albums there which i wouldn't mind putting in my top 36 as well


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

then you take the image and put in on something like tinypic.  What 6 albums I'm pretty curious.

Also I notice despite not being the best gauge of what genres I like, the Post-_________ genre's make up the majority of the list which feels right.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

Para, is that a Murakami based set like Enno's was?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

oh and here's the manga mosaic



took a lot, as expected. Seems about right, though there are a lot of titles that surprisingly didn't make it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

That list looks good, I should check out the stuff I haven't read.  Yeah it's from the Wind-Up Bird Chronicle.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Para, it's actually 7 albums  

Loveless
Kid A
Nowhere
36 Chambers
Black On Both Sides
Rubber Soul 
Illmatic

Could be 8 but i prefer ATLiens just a little bit more. 



Anyway here is mine  Very assorted.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

shit I forgot about Funeral.  I'm surprised that you picked Gabriel's So instead of Peter Gabriel III


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried to do 36 manga but could only hit 25 I can consider great.



This is kind of addictive.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont know, i like Peter Gabriel III but i have such a soft spot for So, its because it's the more self loathing/pity aspect of the album which I find really intriguing.

I dont read enough manga to make a list myself.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah So is good either way.  Gabriel owns (for the most part)

I want to do a comics and manga list.  But that's really hard and I have to think about what to choose.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Do the comics first, im interested in that definitely.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

it'll be 15 Grant Morrison titles, 5 Alan Moore and the rest will be random 

I'll try to have it done in a few days


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2012)

May as well post my updated "comic" one then.

There is some overlap from the Manga one because Comics is all encompassing.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> it'll be 15 Grant Morrison titles, 5 Alan Moore and the rest will be random
> 
> I'll try to have it done in a few days



Im not surprised about the Grant Morrison at all  Looking forward to it.

edit 

You lot might as well do books while you are at it  Mine will be filled with Philip K Dick that's for sure.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

books will be fun, but hard.  Faulkner and Murakami will dominate with some random selections


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2012)

My book list would be a ton of terrible fantasy.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine will be filled with Sci fi.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

mine would be a good chunk of 20th Century American Modernism and 19th century Russian llit


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

> books will be fun, but hard. Faulkner and Murakami will dominate with some random selections



Books would be really fun imo, infact I'm gonna do that. I'l try doing a music one though my taste is kinda abit strange and would be filled with folk albums and no name indie albums from Asia.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

I also want to do favorite musicians, since I think that would be much more complete (although bands like Slint may not make it :[)


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Books would be really fun imo, infact I'm gonna do that. I'l try doing a music one though my taste is kinda abit strange and would be filled with folk albums and no name indie albums from Asia.



To be honest I could have just filled my entire list with Shoegaze with many unknown bands/albums :/ So i await your list


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

Shoegaze is my 2nd favorite album, it was hard not spamming my list with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone here love Bossa Nova and Ska?


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Does Seu Jorge count as Bossa Nova?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

I think he's more Samba than Bossa Nova.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

Then i haven't listened to any Bossa Nova then  Any recommendations?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

The Girl from Ipanema is Bossa Nova so you've heard of it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

I didnt know that was Bossa Nova. That song is used in many films.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

I like Bossa Nova, if this counts that is


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> That list looks good, I should check out the stuff I haven't read.  Yeah it's from the Wind-Up Bird Chronicle.



I have a feeling you and Taleran would like a lot from that list and other works from the same mangakas. Though I don't know which you read.

Books and musicians mosaics should be fun too, but I doubt I could make it 36. Maybe the books, but musicians? Dunno.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2012)

My manga interest swings highly towards action most of the time. So I dunno.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

You're also a Moebius fan, and a couple of artists on that list are heavily inspired by him. But yeah, there aren't a lot of action titles on that list.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

for me musician's would be super easy.  Books not so much.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2012)

There are also video games


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

Took along while but I think this is it. Alot of it is interchangeable with stuff not on the list but i'm pretty happy with it:


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2012)

You have Ride and Slowdive there, nice!

Souvlaki > Catch the breeze


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2012)

3 for Nowhere :]

and yay The Queen is Dead


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok Computer lacks love here, heathens


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2012)

Picture doesn't show up.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Ok Computer lacks love here, heathens



Not our fault Kid A is superior.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah Kid A really is the best one.  It takes a while for it to really click but once it does it will never let you go.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought of something else to do one for that 36 didn't make sense for but 25 was perfect.



Damn I missed that I put Johnnie To in there twice.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2012)

oh man I wanna do that now.  I'll probably have musicians, filmmakers, and novels up by tomorrow.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

games mosaic, top 20


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2012)

36 musicians mosaic complete.

Despite Shoegaze being my second favorite genre there's only one band here :[ I thought about doing Joy/Order as one but that didn't feel right so they took up two slots.  The opposite is with Shiina Ringo, Ghostface Killah, and George Harrison.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 25, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> games mosaic, top 20



Man, Day of the Tentacle, now that game was the shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2012)

oh the nostalgia. Maybe I should pick it up again.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2012)

Video Game one was fun


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2012)

That mosaic makes me sad. Never had a console 



Ennoea said:


> Took along while but I think this is it. Alot of it is interchangeable with stuff not on the list but i'm pretty happy with it:



This still doesn't show up  I want to see your albums mosaic.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCm1sjARU7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the site to make those mosaics on?
I'm tempted to do one for my favorite actors.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 30, 2012)

it was only a couple of pages back lol


----------



## Jena (Mar 30, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> it was only a couple of pages back lol



WELL EXCUSE ME FOR BEING LAZY AND LACKING READING COMPREHENSION


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2012)

This is the one when I realized man I don't watch that much TV


----------



## Jena (Mar 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just people who will motivate me to see a movie if they're in it. They may not be technically the best.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

LOST was the best show ever.

All I watch now is True Blood, Game of Thrones, American Horror Story.


----------



## Z (Mar 30, 2012)

This is pretty cool I did a quickie of my favorite actors


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

Manly


----------



## Jena (Mar 30, 2012)

Z said:


> This is pretty cool I did a quickie of my favorite actors



Who is the one third from the left in the second row?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

Christian Bale.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 30, 2012)

Marlon Brando


----------



## Z (Mar 30, 2012)

Jena you like that huh 



A.Glover92 said:


> Christian Bale.



Lol what?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 2, 2012)

i don't think star trek has too much lens flare, i thought it looked cool


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2012)

Was listening to some Cowboy Bebop soundtracks on YT and found these:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2012)

Lynch's video clip (nsfw)

what the...


----------



## Angelus (Apr 12, 2012)

TWD not the show of the month anymore? How dare you!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right place, but I didn't know where else to post this.

Anyway, does anyone know a realistic movie(/documentary) about japanese gangs and street culture?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 30, 2012)

since i couldn't find the house thread I'll just say it in here. House +Wilson forever. great episode like a throwback to season 2. i'd lost all hope for this season and what little they might be able to salvage in these ending episodes, but this week they restored my skepticism (there is no hope for a house fan). Chase solving shit like a boss. park not being involved because she's awful. white chick being eye candy. story with kid able to garner sympathy


----------



## eHav (May 3, 2012)

remaking van helsing now? a recent movie and all.. hollywood is out of ideas. completely out


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2012)

Van Helsing was crap. Not interested. And seriously? Tom Cruise?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2012)

eHav said:


> remaking van helsing now? a recent movie and all.. hollywood is out of ideas. completely out



Hahahaha with Cruise. fuck that noise


----------



## Immortal (May 3, 2012)

Cruise in Hellsing o.O That's kind of odd. The last Helsing movie was awful.


----------



## αshɘs (May 5, 2012)

It's back! yay


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2012)

it lives     !


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

WEESA FREE


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2012)

das just racist Stunna


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Marlon Brando


Speaking of god

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc3Ab52uqM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2012)

Donnie Yen Set To Return For ‘Ip Man 3D’


----------



## αshɘs (May 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about this


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2012)

It sounds really ambitious, that's reason enough to get excited about it.


----------



## αshɘs (May 12, 2012)

Animations isn't cool looking though, to say the least.


----------



## Garfield (May 23, 2012)

Is there a proper The Good Wife thread around here? Google based search didn't turn up anything, and it doesn't seem right, since the show is so damn awesome. I just got done with the 4th ep of season 1 and I'm already hooked.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

I don't think so, much like there's no Warehouse 13 thread.


----------



## αshɘs (May 25, 2012)

lol dude, you almost got all the newest posts on the first page of this section

too lazy to print screen and upload


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Hahaha, I do?


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2012)

Whatever happened to the World of Warcraft movie?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

They don't need to make a WoW live action, the CGI they use for the Cinematics would be good enough quality.


----------



## αshɘs (May 25, 2012)

WoW movie? Who would star in it?


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Chuck Norris.


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2012)

Thats Blizzard trolling everyone though Thor, they produce probrally some of the best CGI movies ever and then when it comes to a World of Warcraft movie they say its going to be live action...


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Now that you mention it, I believe the live action WoW "rumor" was an April Fools thing wasn't it?


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2012)

A very long april fools joke if it is


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

Some people are just that dedicated. lol


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (May 26, 2012)

I wish I lived in Texas now.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2012)

> Ray Woods allegedly tied 89 bags of heroin and cocaine to his penis. When cops found him out, he reportedly urinated all over himself.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2012)

damn it Rukia, I thought that YT link would be something cool

and not the new Spiderman


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 26, 2012)

Just watched the first 10 minutes of HBO's new series _The Newsroom_.  Jeff Bridges went on a rant, well written, thought-out, and acted.  Anyone else see it?  


*Spoiler*: _Bridges Rant_ 



Before watching, just know that posting this video isn't meant to incite any sort of political argument. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h__uutzcQXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2012)

I watched it, it was a pretty good pilot I thought.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is an Anger Management TV series thread? I think the show is meant to start soon. :3


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Just watched the first 10 minutes of HBO's new series _The Newsroom_.  Jeff Bridges went on a rant, well written, thought-out, and acted.  Anyone else see it?



Haven't seen it, but that's Jeff Daniels, not The Dude.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh shit, my mistake...don't know why I thought Jeff Bridges.

Saw the rest of the pilot, it was pretty good.  The scenes that lead up to the live news broadcast got me pretty excited and just about to the edge of my seat.  Will probably watch a few more episodes to see what direction the show goes...


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2012)

Borgnine voiced Mermaid Man!!?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2012)

Been wasting my time on Netflix...watched a whole season of "Pretty Little Liars". That show and ABC Family have surprised me, it's actually dark, kind of well written and good. I had that channel all wrong. I hadn't actually heard of the show when my friend made me sit down to watch it.


----------



## eHav (Jul 20, 2012)

Is there a topic about the possible Lobo movie being made with dwayne johnson as lobo?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't know if The Rock gets mentioned though


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh a Lobo movie?  That's nice.  Who else is in it?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone watching Warehouse 13? Its a pretty intense episode.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## Nimander (Jul 28, 2012)

13 years later, and The Matrix is still such a fucking excellent movie.  Every time I watch it, I find something else I'm just impressed with.  It's literally the ONLY movie I can watch whenever it comes on, and still enjoy it every time I watch it.  It's pretty much perfectly balanced between action, special effect and plot.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2012)

Speaking of Matrix, guess who got a sex change?


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Speaking of Matrix, guess who got a sex change?



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


"Yahoo: The Oracle didn't see that coming".


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2012)

So apparently they're rebooting the Brady Bunch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2012)

we need a real movie about this.
[YOUTUBE]mMByDfFMPcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2012)

*Reposted from the Cafe:* I meant to post that I had finally seen Expendables last week on the  recommendation of you guys and a few friends. Let me tell you, it sucked  dick. 

I expected something along the lines of Die Hard 4 from how people  acted. What I got was utter bullshit, they should have just saved their  money and made a Jason Statham movie...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 4, 2012)

But Die Hard 4 was dog poo. 

I don't want to watch the Expendables now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2012)

erictheking said:


> But Die Hard 4 was dog poo.
> 
> I don't want to watch the Expendables now.



Die Hard 4 was pretty good for a movie with that much action. The only problem was them trying to make it more family friendly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate romantic movies.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2012)

Expendables actually made quite a bit of money, hence the sequel.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone should make a thread updating us when TV shows come back because I never even noticed Grimm season 2 had started till just there  I'm so out of touch


----------



## アストロ (Aug 15, 2012)

Recommendations on movies that are heart-felt and meaningful.
Nothing cheesy. Documentaries aren't bad either.
But maybe something inspired a true story as well.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Wizard (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first time in this section of Naruto forums.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wizard said:


> Hello all, this is my first time in this section of Naruto forums.



Welcome to the theater. Take a seat.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 9, 2012)

Ugh, it's gonna be so hard to schedule all the programs to watch this fall along with irl work :/ Thinking about trimming this list a bit. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



HIMYM
TBBT
The Good Wife
Psych
Homeland
Mentalist
Dexter
Community
Fringe
Castle
Go on
Boardwalk Empire
Bones
Sons of Anarchy
Breaking Bad
Californication
The Newsroom



This along with NBA, EPL, Laliga games, F1 races...ughhh.


*Spoiler*: _want to watch_ 



Burn Notice
Cougar Town
Covert Affairs
30Rock
Alphas
The Office
Parks and Recreation


----------



## James Bond (Sep 9, 2012)

Wizard said:


> Hello all, this is my first time in this section of Naruto forums.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, so my roomate is insisting like a Mule that a Director never touches the camera. Even tough I have showed him footage of James Cameron and Steven Spielberg doing so.

Is he right? or is he just being an arrogant cocky cock that refuses to be wrong?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad I don't watch nearly that many shows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok, so my roomate is insisting like a Mule that a Director never touches the camera. Even tough I have showed him footage of James Cameron and Steven Spielberg doing so.
> 
> Is he right? or is he just being an arrogant cocky cock that refuses to be wrong?



Was his name Terry? or was it Val?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2012)

So, I just watched Red Dawn for the first time. And I don't know what to think. Is it a propaganda movie? It is supposed to be social commentary? It is just stupid military movie? I'm going with all of the above, and I don't even know if I liked it or not. I'm kinda neutral to it. But I will be shouting WOLVERINES!!! now and then...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok, so my roomate is insisting like a Mule that a Director never touches the camera. Even tough I have showed him footage of James Cameron and Steven Spielberg doing so.
> 
> Is he right? or is he just being an arrogant cocky cock that refuses to be wrong?



[YOUTUBE]fqs9DYisSsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Oct 11, 2012)

SNL thread, where is it, do we have one?
if not ill make it


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 12, 2012)

_The League_ is back! 

SHIVAKAMINI SOMAKANDARKRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMM!

#shivablast


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the American Horror Story thread? The new season just began, so it needs to be bumped...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh shit, the League is the best!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Does anyone have a link to the American Horror Story thread? The new season just began, so it needs to be bumped...



this one?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

I need to download some of the new League series, also can we get this thread to 100 pages?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 17, 2012)

So i rewatched Dark Knight Rises. And I dont want to troll, but it is just a terrible movie all around. I cant really think of anything i really liked about it, besides Bane kinda sorta. I know some people love it, and some people still think its an okay movie, but am I alone in thinking it is total crap?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So i rewatched Dark Knight Rises. And I dont want to troll, but it is just a terrible movie all around. I cant really think of anything i really liked about it, besides Bane kinda sorta. I know some people love it, and some people still think its an okay movie, but am I alone in thinking it is total crap?


That pretty much sounds like we should completely ignore your opinions on films.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2012)

> So i rewatched Dark Knight Rises. And I dont want to troll, but it is just a terrible movie all around. I cant really think of anything i really liked about it, besides Bane kinda sorta. I know some people love it, and some people still think its an okay movie, but am I alone in thinking it is total crap?



Nolan's films don't have much rewatch value.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Nolan's films don't have much rewatch value.


I can't rewatch a lot of movies for various reasons. It takes a very specific type of film for me to be able to do that.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That pretty much sounds like we should completely ignore your opinions on films.



Like I said it's my opinion, but it's not biased or anything. I watched the movie and realized it really makes little sense.

How Blake knows Bruce Wayne is Batman.
How every single person that is a part of Bane's army (even the ones who are just orphaned kids from Gotham) knows that Bruce Wayne is batman, but does nothing with that information.
The prison makes little sense. They swarm and attack people at random because they are all hardened criminals, but they get together to cheer for people to escape.
Batman basically let all those criminals go, not knowing what their crimes were when he escaped.
He was told he had no cartilage in his knee, so he used a prostetic, loses it then gets back in shape somehow in the span of 5 months.
The stock market was attacked by terrorists, but somehow they still processed Bruce Wayne's transactions (which he would have had to be there to do since they needed his fingerprints) and no one thinks that's odd?
Batman and Bane's fight at the end in the middle of the street. It was very braveheart-y, but no one thought to just shoot batman? Bane's soldiers wouldn't, but you mean to tell me one of the violent thugs he let out didn't think of this? They shot tons of cops, but not the guy in the bat suit.
No one recognizes Bruce Wayne anywhere else? He can just sit in public after his death and enjoy meals without thinking someone would go 'holy shit! you should be dead' Granted they were in Florence, but Bruce is movie star level famous. He'd get recognized.

And that's just some of the plot points I have with the movie.

Batman's voice is still retarded. Bane's is OK, I like that he sounds very intelligent, but he turned into a very generic bad guy near the end. plans within plans within plans, that still all get ruined.
Camera angles were wonky during fights. Fights looked way to choreographed. You would see 3-4 bad guys standing around WITH guns waiting for their chance to go into melee with Batman. There were some really harsh cuts in the movie where one scene just feels pasted into another, especially during Bane and Batman's first fight, when Batman save Blake, and when batman first appears.

So yeah I have a lot of reason why I feel this movie was a mess. There's suspension of belief you have to do when watching a movie, and there's just plotholes galore. This one has the latter in spades. Some people will say 'relax, its a movie' or 'you're thinking way to much into this' but when certain things pop up, it's hard to ignore.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 18, 2012)

You forgot to mention that The Dark Knight Returns was predicable as fuck. And it having the worst ending EVER didn't really help either. That was what ruined an otherwise decent film for me.
The predictableness I can stand, but the ending. Jesus fucking christ. And the plane. And Anne Hathaway, and Selina Kyle... christ.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 18, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So i rewatched Dark Knight Rises. And I dont want to troll, but it is just a terrible movie all around. I cant really think of anything i really liked about it, besides Bane kinda sorta. I know some people love it, and some people still think its an okay movie, but am I alone in thinking it is total crap?



I thought it was a mess on my first watch actually, so no you're not alone.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 19, 2012)

Man, should I check out _Batman Forever_? Val Kilmer is fruity as heck and I can't take him seriously as Batman. Shoulda kept Keeton. He was decent in the first two movies. _Batman Returns_ was as strange as it got...


----------



## Jena (Nov 19, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So i rewatched Dark Knight Rises. And I dont want to troll, but it is just a terrible movie all around. I cant really think of anything i really liked about it, besides Bane kinda sorta. I know some people love it, and some people still think its an okay movie, but am I alone in thinking it is total crap?


It was not just you. I also didn't care for it much.

I liked certain parts of the movie and I thought Anne Hathaway was fantastic, but other than that I was bored and I thought it wasn't very interesting. I won't be watching it again.



Lapis Lazuli said:


> First time posting here... because I couldn't find a suggestion thread.
> 
> Can someone recommend me some good medieval war movies? They don't need to be historically accurate. Something like Troy, Kingdom of Heaven, King Arthur. Fantasy is OK too, like LOTR.
> 
> Thanks. :33



Henry V



Edward Cullen said:


> Man, should I check out _Batman Forever_? Val Kilmer is fruity as heck and I can't take him seriously as Batman. Shoulda kept Keeton. He was decent in the first two movies. _Batman Returns_ was as strange as it got...


It's a terrible movie IMHO, but if you want to watch it out of morbid curiosity, go for it...

It's kind of entertaining in how cheesy it is, but it's not something I look back on fondly. At least it's not _Batman and Robin_!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

Jena said:


> It was not just you. I also didn't care for it much.


 
Not you too Jena! 



Jena said:


> It's kind of entertaining in how cheesy it is, but it's not something I look back on fondly. At least it's not _Batman and Robin_!


 
Batman and Robin is one of the worst things ever.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2012)

I loved Batman and Robin


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I loved Batman and Robin


 If the Holocaust and the Spanish Inquisition had a child and then that child married the child of 9/11 and Stalin's atrocities and then their child made a movie, that movie wouldn't be as horrendous as Batman and Robin.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2012)

Never said it wasn't terrible, but I did love it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2012)

I know that feel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Never said it wasn't terrible, but I did love it.


 It made me want to committ suicide last time I watched it, by my ex's hair was too short for me to get it around my neck to choke myself to death.


----------



## Jena (Nov 19, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I loved Batman and Robin


----------



## Jimin (Nov 19, 2012)

Jena said:


> It's a terrible movie IMHO, but if you want to watch it out of morbid curiosity, go for it...
> 
> It's kind of entertaining in how cheesy it is, but it's not something I look back on fondly. At least it's not _Batman and Robin_!



I think I'll end up watching both out of pure curiosity...

I hear _Batman and Robin_ is hilarious if you don't take it seriously. That's not a bad idea if you really think about it. Batman is a guy in batsuit at the end of the day...


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 30, 2012)

I think people inflate Batman and Robin too much. If you just think of it as 90s camp then it really isn't the worst thing ever. But then again I'm not the real Batman fan so I guess it's not my place to judge.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 30, 2012)

It's not the worst thing ever. It's not even the worst Batman film ever. I prefer it over The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 30, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> It's not the worst thing ever. It's not even the worst Batman film ever. I prefer it over The Dark Knight Rises.



Well I just mean when even Kevin Smith claims it to be the most blasphemous film ever made. I think there was something said like that in the clerks animated series at least. In any case that kinda says something I would think. But then again I suspect if people think it's the worst movie ever it's because Nostalgia Critic said so.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, it really is a horrible film, though. I would love to know exactly what was going on in Joel Schumacher's head while he was creating this film. Must have been tripping on some bad acid or something.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a feeling all he was thinking about was "let's make this as commercialized as all fuck."

Either that or the product placement sponsors were really breathing down his neck. Why else would you create a bat credit card?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2012)

> I hear Batman and Robin is hilarious if you don't take it seriously. That's not a bad idea if you really think about it. Batman is a guy in batsuit at the end of the day...



Nope it's awful. Sure at first it's amusing but after 10 minutes you'll be sad at how crap of a film it really is. Let me just put it this way, until a few months ago I honestly thought the film was nearly 3 hours in length, that's how boring and awful it is, it seems like an eternity.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy fucking Moses, people are actually using this thread?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Well, it really is a horrible film, though. I would love to know exactly what was going on in Joel Schumacher's head while he was creating this film. Must have been tripping on some bad acid or something.



He wanted to bring back the campy feel of the original 1960s series.  Being gay, he overdid it, of course.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 1, 2012)

Hell, the first 2 Batman movies are only good if you grew up in that Era. Show a kid Nicholson's Joker and he'd think it was retarded. 

Not to bash Batman films/shows. It's just that if you didn't grow up in the time it came out, you really couldn't get into them. 

Batman/Batman returns. Time Burton quirkiness. Prince Music. Batman killing left and right. Scenes that make no sense. Prince Music. Prince Music.

Batman Forever:: Stupid Story Crappy Robin (Fun Fact:Marlon Wayans was supposed to be Robin), A bit too slapsticky at times. But actually delved into the Bruce Wayne psychosis of Batman, unlike Burton's two movies. 

Batman and Robin: Way too campy. Bastardized chaaracters (Bane, Poison Ivy, Alfred, Batgirl), terrible special affects.

60's batman TV show: Holy Strawberries Batman, are we in a jam!

Batman the Animated series: Suffered from early 90's animation, where fights were just a bit too stiff. Changed when animation style changed.

On another note:
This one has Eng subs if you turn on captions


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> It's not the worst thing ever. It's not even the worst Batman film ever. I prefer it over The Dark Knight Rises.


Batman and Robin? You really have no taste then. Aren't you the same one running around hating on Dexter.


----------



## Jena (Dec 2, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> I hear _Batman and Robin_ is hilarious if you don't take it seriously. That's not a bad idea if you really think about it. Batman is a guy in batsuit at the end of the day...



Not really. It's just a bad movie. This is coming from someone who likes cheese, and someone who also likes the Adam West Batman series. And _Batman & Robin_ is just not enjoyable even if you watch it for the cheese. Among its many faults the movie is also unapologetically boring. The pacing is mind-blowingly terrible and the movie drags constantly. The only moments of life are the really bad scenes (such as the bat credit card scene).

Arnold Schwarzenegger is literally the only thing in the movie that even comes close to being enjoyable.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 2, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Batman and Robin? You really have no taste then. Aren't you the same one running around hating on Dexter.



I might have no taste, but neither do you, so I don't see why that would be a problem. And getting told by you that I have no taste is nothing but a massive compliment.

I am the same guy running around hating on everything that's fucking shite, not just season three of Dexter.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2012)

Season 3 of Dexter wasn't so bad, if you compare it to Season 5.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 2, 2012)

I haven't seen season five. I've seen most of season six, though, and it was awful.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2012)

3 and 6 are by far the worst seasons.

1>4>2>5>3>6


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 20, 2012)

Just sitting here and HAILING like a madman to _Charlemagne: By the Sword and the Cross_. Christopher Lee's a God among men! I hope he lives forever.

Edit: I should add that I don't really like the music, but there's something magical about everything Christopher "God" Lee touches.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 18, 2013)

To any fans of The _Wire_, actor Robert F. Chew who played Proposition Joe died today at the age of 52 due to heart failure.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello all.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2013)

wrong thread dog, you wanna go to the rate thread for all the convoing.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 30, 2013)

*"Warner Bros Gives Green Light To Movie Version Of HBO Series ?Entourage?"*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2013)

Parallax said:


> wrong thread dog, you wanna go to the rate thread for all the convoing.


Quiet you! I was just being cordial since I'm not around these parts


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2013)

I wonder how Tetra handles the fact that the new Aliens game is shambolic


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2013)

Probably crying in to his cheerios.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 15, 2013)

A _Good Day to Die Hard_ is well on its way to being funniest movie of the year.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2013)

Bolt Crank said:


> A _Good Day to Die Hard_ is well on its way to being funniest movie of the year.


It was pretty funny, but I still liked four better. I had fun with the movie though.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 15, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bolt Crank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to hear some positive feedback on the new Die Hard. Everywhere else is all doom and gloom.

Speaking of four, that has one of my favorite Yippe-ki-yay moents in the series, censored f-bomb aside.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 15, 2013)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Cardboard Tube Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Bolt Crank said:
> ...



Oh I never said that was _positive_.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2013)

The PS4 reveal was nothing fancy, but the new 'Killzone' looks fucking gorgeous.

Also can't wait for 'Destiny' and 'Watch Dogs.'


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

Indeed, Watch Dogs has been a must buy since its initial reveal last year at E3. I'm crossing fingers for Destiny. Those two in addition with a couple of other titles I'm looking forward to, this year looks quite promising gaming-wise.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm excited about the PS4.  Where can I preorder?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 21, 2013)

the confirmation of 8 GB GDDR5 and Blizzard showing up where the biggest "wow" moments for me

as for games, The Witness interests me the most


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope you aren't all gonna buy it when it first comes out, haven't PS1-3 showed us you always wait a year or else your system will bust


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 21, 2013)

defo not going to buy it. Maybe after a year or two.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2013)

Buying at launch is dumb.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 21, 2013)

Same goes for other consoles really, it's always best to give yourself at least a month to have a better idea of what you might get yourself into. 

That said one of my main motivations for waiting however is often monetary-driven, for consoles I usually wait for price cuts, because I'm cheap like that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2013)

not to mention the launch games are usually never good outside one game that you can always get at any time


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2013)

Didn't buy a PS3 till 5 years later and even then there were only a handful of decent games on the console.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 21, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I hope you aren't all gonna buy it when it first comes out, haven't PS1-3 showed us you always wait a year or else your system will bust



I'm still a PC purist at heart so I'll probably wait.

Playing 'Crysis 3' with max graphics on the PC makes the PS4 reveal look like child's play. 

I know the whole PC/console debate has been beaten to death--but just as a visual person--I will continue to play the majority of the games I like on the PC.

'Witcher 3' and 'Cyberpunk 2077' are definitely going to be PC games for me. But I really do look forward to seeing what they will look like on the PS4 by the time they're released.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't see that coming for some reason.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 23, 2013)

I've watched it about 30 times already. I think it's the hardest I've ever laughed at a 25 second video.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)

**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2013)

I was thinking greatest of all time.  Totally fooled.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking greatest of all time.  Totally fooled.



This girl I've been talking with recently sent it to me originally, but I couldn't see the title because the first time I watched it was on my phone. I was in the middle of Best Buy and damn near did a spit-take in the middle of the store.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2013)

I play a ton of retro games, the idea of buying a console at launch is absurd to me. More so people who almost feel that they must have said console.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a friend who wanted to get a WiiU at launch just for the new Zelda.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I heard the WiiU is really struggling and that Nintendo is in big fucking trouble.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anyone been watching Code Lyoko: Evolution?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 27, 2013)

This new forum layout sucks.

*EDIT:* ah, thank goodness for the original forum skin.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 28, 2013)

Anybody playing Bioshock Infinite already?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JnOJQhHUuF8[/YOUTUBE]



Nothing else on TV matters...


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2013)

So I've bee watching a lot of movies I missed before. Watched Five Year Engagement, Zero Dark Thirty, Silver Linings Playbook, No Country For Old Men, Enchanted and I have plans to track down some more. Most of it was just to see actors and actresses I like. But I've been surprised with some of these.


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2013)

hey Tetra, you seen this?


----------



## martryn (May 14, 2013)

I made you guys something very informative to guide future discussions because I'm awesome and know how to make graphs.



Why was 1996 such a shit year for movies?


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2013)

Guess it depends on your opinion on _those_ movies.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 14, 2013)

1996 was a good year for films.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2013)

every year is a good year for films

some just stand out more than others.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see Assassin's creed in 2015.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

Going to finally give Veronica Mars a try.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 2, 2013)

Good for you. I really enoyed  Veronica Mars and are happy there's comming a film. Excellent teen-noir.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 2, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> hey Tetra, you seen this?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Good for you. I really enoyed  Veronica Mars and are happy there's comming a film. Excellent teen-noir.


Yeah and the parade of hot women isn't bad either. 

Some of the guest stars on this thing are amazing. 

Schmidt from New Girl, Leighton Meester and Coutrnee Draper stand out...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2013)

So...will Divergent flop or will it become a rival for Hunger Games?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 6, 2013)

This is the first time I heard of Divergent...



TetraVaal said:


> Good find, dude. Sorry I didn't respond to this sooner as I had completely forgot I saw this about month ago (_your post, that is_).
> 
> Good stuff.



No problem. 

also, I saw this recently: 

what do you think?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2013)

The conversation in here makes no sense half the time.

Especially when it comes to Rukia.

Anyway, what's divergent about?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]47_-pqoPDVQ[/YOUTUBE]

 Yea, I think I would watch this.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 25, 2013)

^Looks like a live action anime/manga.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 25, 2013)

That it does


----------



## Jena (Jul 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> So...will Divergent flop or will it become a rival for Hunger Games?



I haven't actually read it, but what I've heard from people who have is that the premise is mind-blowingly stupid and flawed but the book is saved by well-written action. 

So...not sure if that means it'll work as a movie or not.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2013)

Gravity.  Yay or nay?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 27, 2013)

seem nay for me, but i hate clooney


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 1, 2013)

> *Harry Potter Director David Yates Circling Scarface*
> 
> The  appears to finally have a director. According to Deadline, Harry Potter's David Yates is in "final talks" with Universal to direct the movie, which would make him the first person formally attached to the film. The 1983 Al Pacino?led Scarface is itself a remake of a 1932 movie, but this new Scarface will apparently be more of a reboot ? new characters, new setting, new saying hello to little friends, but with the same themes of drug kingpindom, trafficking, and the American Dream.



Source: ‘Man of Steel 2′ On Fast Track With Zack Snyder And David Goyer Returning.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

He'll probably be from Sierra Leone or some shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2013)

We need to spam this thread till it's gone.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 9, 2013)

LOLOLOL!



> *Mel Gibson Is Expendables 3’s Villain*
> 
> It had been rumored, but it was confirmed today that Mel Gibson and Antonio Banderas are in talks to join the cast of The Expendables 3 (aka Th3 3xp3ndabl3s). It's not clear yet who Banderas will play, but we assume he'll just be another member of the gang (maybe one with a guitar gun!). On the other hand, Gibson is reportedly going to play the villain. With this and _Machete Kills_, it appears MB is entering the unlikeable bad guy portion of his career, a role he's been industriously working on off-screen for awhile now.



Source:


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 29, 2013)

how about we finish this thread

so

I don't get devs. Why is chromatic aberration a thing? Is it really going to be next gen's bloom? It's a freaking camera defect, why are you recreating that thing and even enhancing (varies in games). It's already bad how some games use lens flares and other effects. ugh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2013)

I hear Bruce Willis was kicked out of Expendables 3.  Apparently he was acting like a real ass on-set.  And he was demanding an unreasonable payday for his presence.

I'm surprised he can  act that way considering the streak he is currently on.  Lay the Favorite, GI Joe Retaliation, Red 2, Die Hard 5.  It has been a while since he made anything good.  Humble yourself before you become the next Nicholas Cage.

The Mel Gibson thing doesn't surprise me.  He's the villain in the new Machete too.  These are the only kind of roles he can get now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 4, 2013)

shit looks dope!
[YOUTUBE]bcGO_oAahV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2013)

so I hear a skyscraper is melting cars in London


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2013)

where the link at

and post it in the RYLM thread


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2013)

> so I hear a skyscraper is melting cars in London



Lol yeah. It sort of magnifies the sunlight and it's been starting fires in shops below lol


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2013)

Para 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23944679

was in the domestic news

shouldn't we nuke this thread btw?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 9, 2013)

New HBO series (Drama)

[YOUTUBE]i8i5CR4kDjM[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like it has potential...


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 12, 2013)

> *J.K. Rowling to Write a Harry Potter Spinoff Movie*
> 
> To be clear: Harry Potter will not be in the film; it is "neither a prequel nor a sequel"; and you will not have to relive that cheesy epilogue in movie form. But J.K. Rowling and Warner Bros. are teaming up again, for a film series inspired by a fictional textbook used at Hogwarts. _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_ will be set in the wizarding world but will "start in New York, seventy years before Harry's [story] gets underway." (So Rowling is writing her own _Hobbit_, basically.) The first movie will follow Newt Scamander, the textbook's author, so expect lots of hippogriffs and stuff. Maybe a Hagrid cameo? You like wizard zoos, right?



Source:


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 16, 2013)

From SyFy, the heroes that brought us _Sharknado_: 

​
'nuff said


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 16, 2013)

--



lol


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 22, 2013)

Good news: Fede Alvarez, the dude who directed the Evil Dead remake, is tapped to direct another project.

The Bad News: 

Was Dante's Inferno that good of a game? I honestly can't figure how a God of War clone managed to get a film deal.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2013)

poor ashes trying to carry this thread by himself


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2013)

it's just so deserted, poor little thing


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2013)

Is there a thread on here for the movie Rush? 

If not, what did you guys think of it? Was it all it's hyped up to be?


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> From SyFy, the heroes that brought us _Sharknado_:
> 
> ​
> 'nuff said



wut.  this is a thing?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ Reservoir Dogs (if it was made in Scotland)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPJ-YfUVCV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 28, 2013)

New trailer for the new HBO series _True Detective_

[YOUTUBE]roiKrE5KLbk[/YOUTUBE]




Wan said:


> wut.  this is a thing?



Yep. _RoboCroc_ is totally legit...as is _Ghost Shark_!


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2013)

Just midway through Firefly. First time watching it.

Adam Baldwin defecting  damn, don't like that one bit.

Which goddamn sumbitch decided to cancel Firefly and am I late to the hate party?


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 9, 2013)

is there a thread for Frozen? I've been looking but haven't found anything... is there like a disney section i don't know of or something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2014)

The podcast "How did this get made" is fucking awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2014)

lol PTC


----------



## Garfield (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone else planning to follow the upcoming TV series Mind Games on ABC?


----------



## Garfield (Feb 18, 2014)

I found an amazing documentary on youtube, just wanted to share:


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2014)

yo adeesh, nobody uses this thread  

post it in the rate thread


----------



## Garfield (Feb 18, 2014)

lel 

hai ok desu


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 5, 2014)

lol

[YOUTUBE]3e0ieIpBhsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Voumcule (Jun 26, 2014)

Wait is this about plays?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 3, 2014)

Sooo seventh son looks cool,


----------



## OodboO (Aug 5, 2014)

Advertising Mister "Naruto" Preliminaries held in _House of Uzumaki_ at the moment in every convo thread on Naruto Forums...

click -> 

And welcome. ​


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2015)

Wtf happened to Tara Reid?  She looks absolutely atrocious.


----------



## KeeperofOdyssey (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello, my name is Odyssey ^^


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2015)

Perhpas one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2015)

They were trying to be nice, in truth she's too fugly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tHjFWvQt5QU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TGM (Aug 21, 2015)

So I'm assuming this is where I would post this, my apologies if not. But I just recently completed my latest short film, my first foray in the horror genre, with a movie titled Breathe. I'd appreciate it if you all would please check it out and see what you think. 

when the casting breakdowns for Game of Thrones season 6 surfaced.

(Sorry, still can't figure out how to get it to actually post videos here. )


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]A956cijSRxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]p5VXwrzbOpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2015)

I was thinking about seeing Hitman this weekend.  I know I will see something.  I'm back to my "movie every week" goal.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 25, 2015)

Is Pitch Perfect 2 worth watching? : O


----------



## TGM (Aug 31, 2015)

TGM said:


> So I'm assuming this is where I would post this, my apologies if not. But I just recently completed my latest short film, my first foray in the horror genre, with a movie titled Breathe. I'd appreciate it if you all would please check it out and see what you think.
> 
> DRAGON AGE?: INQUISITION Official Trailer ? Trespasser (DLC)
> 
> (Sorry, still can't figure out how to get it to actually post videos here. )



Wrote a blog post featuring some behind the scenes insight and photos, for anyone who might be interested in checking it out.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2015)

Has anyone watched Stalingrad 2013?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Is Pitch Perfect 2 worth watching? : O


good question.  I have some questions of my own.   Are any of the girls sexy?  Is there nudity?  Is there sexual content?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]J4LI_EqnJq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2015)

that was impressively insane


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

Why did that guy get banned?


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

im on-demandless


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2016)

Dead in here


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2016)

it should be more active tbh

too much shitposting in the ratings thread


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2016)

No Oscar talk


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2016)

hmm true, I've not seen the oscars being brought up much either

it's being snubbed I think, not that I mind tbf

you would just see the usual theater hipsters crying about their favorite movies not getting nominated or winning


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2016)

Why is Kate so much hotter than her sister?  They don't even look related.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2016)

I prefer Rooney, but I'd be happy with either


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2016)

I saw the results of the SAG awards.  I think Beasts of No Nations was an entertaining movie, but Elba was not that great in it.  Surprised he won an award for it.

Also.  Boring best acting races this year.  Vikander, DiCaprio, and Larsen are all locks.


----------



## kluang (Feb 12, 2016)

You know what's funny

Hideo "The One" Kojima create Youtube Channel and his first video is Top 10 Movies in 2015

[YOUTUBE]f4-4zkQRdfk[/YOUTUBE]

And he put Straight Out of Compton and Mad Max higher then Star Wars and no one, no one, not even the hardcore SWFA defenders even attempted to say his list is wrong. No one, Nobody.

NO ONE DENIES KOJIMA


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2016)

Mad Max was probably the best film of last year.  I still saw Star Wars three times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kluang (Feb 12, 2016)

He put Mad Max no.1, the best damn thing he seen in years


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2016)

It was about as perfect of an action film as you could get.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2016)

I gotta watch it, I was too busy to see it in theaters


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 28, 2016)

Mad Max is sweeping the Oscars right now with 4 wins. unbelievable.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2016)

Mad Max is killing it, gonna troll Leo out of another one.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 28, 2016)

also a lot of first time winners


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2016)

Ennio Morricone finally gets his Oscar!

EDIT: And Leo too!!!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 29, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Ennio Morricone finally gets his Oscar!




With this and Leo, Oscars regain some credit again.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 29, 2016)

Real happy Leo won. Also real happy he made good use of his speech time.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2016)

I think Chris Rock expertly satirized the entire debacle so everyone can laugh about it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2016)

I think he hit some road bumps, but overall I really enjoyed him as host.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 29, 2016)

funny how they cut everyone's speech time just for leo to talk a bit more


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 29, 2016)

Spotlight ? I mean it is a good movie but certainly not oscar material. That is probably the only oscar I was surprised about.

Rest of them were pretty predictable.

I'm also happy that Leo won. Now we don't have to hear everyone bitch and moan about it for at least 10 years.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 29, 2016)

Amanda said:


> With this and Leo, Oscars regain some credit again.



Yeah! and I?arritu is first director to ever win two oscars in a row! More prestige to the Mexican movie directorate. 
So glad that Leo finally won the oscar, he literally busted balls for his role on this one also I liked his speech.

BTW Spotlight winning came out of nowhere!!! I really was expecting them to say Mad Max or Revenant.












Damn Leo... you really missed the boat on that one and I think both of them know it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 29, 2016)

Jay. said:


> funny how they cut everyone's speech time just for leo to talk a bit more



I think they cut it so that guy that's now only famous for not being Chris Rock could lecture us

Luckly, I tv'od the oscars and fast forwards through most of the bullshit


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

So this place died?


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2016)

this place is hardly used to begin with

"what is dead may never die"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2016)

I made this back when we thought every section needed a convo post. We need to finish it. Same with the literature department one.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2016)

Yeah!
Say anyone checking out Cannes livestream??


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll be in the US for a month in two weeks and I really want to experience IMAX at least once so I'll be going to a theater in NYC. I see that tickets are bad shit fucking crazy expensive (22 USD? TF?) so I'd like to got some recommendations. Anyone?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2016)

reaperunique said:


> I'll be in the US for a month in two weeks and I really want to experience IMAX at least once so I'll be going to a theater in NYC. I see that tickets are bad shit fucking crazy expensive (22 USD? TF?) so I'd like to got some recommendations. Anyone?


That sucks, I can go to the IMAX here for like 13 dollars.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 31, 2016)

Jackie Chan just turned 60. : O

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey guys my friend is trying to raise some money 
He's selling some cool comics, retro games and DVDs check them out!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2017)

kluang said:


> He put Mad Max no.1, the best damn thing he seen in years


Well it was really an amazing film, probably the most impressive film of the decade.


----------



## martryn (Nov 5, 2017)

There are a lot of things I dislike about living in China, but the most relevant one to this thread is the lack of options at the theater.  All the theaters close to me show the same one movie in English.  Shit sucks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2017)

martryn said:


> There are a lot of things I dislike about living in China, but the most relevant one to this thread is the lack of options at the theater.  All the theaters close to me show the same one movie in English.  Shit sucks.



What the, you're living in China?


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2017)

Uhm... dude.  Like, since the first of October.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 13, 2017)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That sucks, I can go to the IMAX here for like 13 dollars.


Well that’s not such a bad price? Over here they make most of their moneyz with the popcorn, candy soda and their over priced combos.

Also apparently some cinema chains wont be showing starwars nor dc movies due to how much the studios where asking from the box office.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Well that’s not such a bad price? Over here they make most of their moneyz with the popcorn, candy soda and their over priced combos.
> 
> Also apparently some cinema chains wont be showing starwars nor dc movies due to how much the studios where asking from the box office.


I mean, I don't do IMAX, there's an Alamo Draft House at the side of my neighborhood and I can drive right to it. Tickets are 7-10$ a piece. They have Shiner Bock and food inside the theater and they don't allow anyone under ten inside. 

Best part is if someone gets caught talking or using their phone they get bounced the fuck out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't know how I feel about serving actual food inside a theater.  Seems like that would distract me, having people eating real food while I'm trying to watch a movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

Congrats @Sennin of Hardwork !  I have to say it here because I can't view your profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2017)

martryn said:


> Uhm... dude.  Like, since the first of October.



What are you doing in China?


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> What are you doing in China?



Teaching math, I guess.  Living life.  Learning a new language.  Maybe going to grad school if I can swing it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2017)

martryn said:


> Teaching math, I guess.  Living life.  Learning a new language.  Maybe going to grad school if I can swing it.



Good to hear you're having new experiences in life. I am also learning Japanese and a musical instrument (Irish whistle) to make myself feel alive.

Just curious, why did you choose China instead of other more popular choices such as Japan?


----------



## martryn (Nov 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Just curious, why did you choose China instead of other more popular choices such as Japan?



I would rather learn Mandarin than Japanese, honestly.  I'm not sure why Japan is considered a more popular choice.  I like China just fine.  Everything is cheap as shit here.  I can eat three, solid, full meals for under $10 a day.  Or I can splurge, like I did yesterday, and embrace fine dining and a $110 price tag.

I've been to two movies in China.  Fuck, Chinese people are rude as hell in the theater.  Playing on their phones the entire time, talking, etc.  The Chinese are rude as a rule, though.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2017)

martryn said:


> I would rather learn Mandarin than Japanese, honestly.  I'm not sure why Japan is considered a more popular choice.  I like China just fine.  Everything is cheap as shit here.  I can eat three, solid, full meals for under $10 a day.  Or I can splurge, like I did yesterday, and embrace fine dining and a $110 price tag.
> 
> I've been to two movies in China.  Fuck, Chinese people are rude as hell in the theater.  Playing on their phones the entire time, talking, etc.  The Chinese are rude as a rule, though.



I have heard China's living cost is catching up, particularly in major cities. Many of their city residents came from rural areas, hence their uncivilized behaviours. Taiwan is by far the more hospitable and friendly mandarin-speaking country. Your family migrate with you?


----------



## martryn (Nov 24, 2017)

The cost of living might be rising, but that's largely still just rental prices.  My apartment is paid for by the college.  My phone bill is like, 156 RMB a month, a taxi ride across town is only 75-90 RMB, and I ate lunch and bought lunch for my boss for only 24 RMB.  Considering an RMB is about $0.15 - $0.16, these prices are amazing.  I only make 18,000 RMB a month right now, but I have Chinese co-workers that only make 2,000 - 4,000 RMB a month.

I bought some nice American Eagle jeans for $20 last weekend!  Two pairs!  And my coworker who lived in Shanghai knows a lady who can custom make suits for $75.

I know a guy from Taiwan.  He seems cool.  I think I would rather live there, but I'm happy in Xiamen.  It really is not bad.

And, no, I came alone.  Mary and I are getting a divorce.  I think she's moving back to the UK.  We still talk and video chat several times a week, and we have a friendly relationship, but the marriage thing just wasn't going to work any longer.  That much was clear.  She will obviously forever be an important part of my life, and I will be friends with her until the day I die, but our romance just puttered out.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2017)

martryn said:


> The cost of living might be rising, but that's largely still just rental prices.  My apartment is paid for by the college.  My phone bill is like, 156 RMB a month, a taxi ride across town is only 75-90 RMB, and I ate lunch and bought lunch for my boss for only 24 RMB.  Considering an RMB is about $0.15 - $0.16, these prices are amazing.  I only make 18,000 RMB a month right now, but I have Chinese co-workers that only make 2,000 - 4,000 RMB a month.
> 
> I bought some nice American Eagle jeans for $20 last weekend!  Two pairs!  And my coworker who lived in Shanghai knows a lady who can custom make suits for $75.
> 
> ...



18K is a very good pay for working class in most of Asia, except Japan and HK. I have worked as an engineer for 5 years in Malaysia and I am still making less than 9K RMB.

My grandparents came from Fujian, so my family speaks their dialect. Nearly half the Taiwanese are migrants from Fujian or their descendants, so I am not surprised if you come across a lot of Taiwanese students and businessmen in Xiamen.

People come and go in our lives, but life goes on. Enjoy your new phase of life. China is an exotic country where many rules don't apply. Relationship is as important a currency as cash over there. If you have the right connection, you can make a lot of things happen.

Another thing is most people who first go there can't get used to the internet censorship. It's a pain in the arse searching for a vpn that allows you to access Google, Facebook, etc.
.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2017)

Where is the thread for All the Money in the World?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2017)

Netflix has fired Danny Masterson.


----------



## Glued (Dec 19, 2017)

A small question to all.

If Disney came to purchase your soul, what would be your price?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2017)

The top post on this page is almost a year old. Somebody do something.


----------



## Glued (Dec 23, 2017)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The top post on this page is almost a year old. Somebody do something.



Tell me, if Disney asked for your eternal servitude, how much would they have to give you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> Tell me, if Disney asked for your eternal servitude, how much would they have to give you?


A rated R Spider-Man and Deadpool movie with Reynolds and Holland.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2018)

So apparently Paddington 2 is the 4th film in history to average 100% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> So apparently Paddington 2 is the 4th film in history to average 100% on Rotten Tomatoes.


It's only an 8.1 on imdb 

Yet another reason why imdb > rotten tomatoes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 18, 2018)

is there a thread for the new maze runner movie death cure?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2018)

So Michael Bay is apparently making a Duke Nukem with John Cena in talks.


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> So Michael Bay is apparently making a Duke Nukem with John Cena in talks.


You know...that actually sounds pretty awesome.

That would actually work.

Its like a perfect match.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know...that actually sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> That would actually work.
> 
> Its like a perfect match.


He is finally playing to his strengths.  Guessing this is after Dora the Explorer.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2018)

IMDB really cuts no corners

Evangelina Cavoli


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 8, 2018)

It is kinda late to talk about this, but I'm surprised that most Coco fanarts revolve around Hector x Imelda. After all, they weren't really the main focus in the movie.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2018)

Luiz said:


> It is kinda late to talk about this, but I'm surprised that most Coco fanarts revolve around Hector x Imelda. After all, they weren't really the main focus in the movie.


We don't actually get to see them together in the movie much so naturally people are curious.

Also Imelda was smoking hot when she was alive.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> We don't actually get to see them together in the movie much so naturally people are curious.
> 
> Also Imelda was smoking hot when she was alive.



Miguel's mom, tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glued (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I know a lot of people rag on Zach Snyder and I agree that his films aren't that great, but Guardians of Gahool was awesome.

How did Snyder make such a great film? Especially with his track record.

Guardians of Gahool was genuinely good.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2018)

I watched this movie Pontypool. Has anyone seen this? 

I'm unsure of what to make of it really, I know it's based on the book "Pontypool Changes Everything", but the something about the movie just didn't resonate with me. It's not a bad movie, it just got too..weird I guess. But not that fun kind of weird.


----------



## blakstealth (May 11, 2018)

free movie rental at FandandoNOW using code "FANTICIPATION" at checkout


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> free movie rental at FandandoNOW using code "FANTICIPATION" at checkout


Are you a bot?


----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are you a bot?


Naw. I just rented Shape of Water!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Naw.


Hmm, that’s exactly what a bot would say.


----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hmm, that’s exactly what a bot would say.


all you gotta do is try it out. nothing beats a free movie rental 8)


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2018)

Lady and the Tramp cameo in 101 Dalmatians.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Lady and the Tramp cameo in 101 Dalmatians.


Isn't this on a YouTube list?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

America is the House of Mouse


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)

Actually it's a simple fix, all of the links are -.com instead of -.org. Give me permission edit the directories here, in the TV section and in the Comic Book section and I'll fix and update them all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2018)

Okay. I can accept a helping hand this one time around because this really went over my head.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Actually it's a simple fix, all of the links are -.com instead of -.org. Give me permission edit the directories here, in the TV section and in the Comic Book section and I'll fix and update them all.


Done.

EDIT: I mean the link replacing part, not the mod permissions one


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)

Platypus said:


> Done.
> 
> EDIT: I mean the link replacing part, not the mod permissions one




The thread still needs to be updated, there are plenty of threads not in the directory at all.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 7, 2018)

So Legendary Pictures and Sunrise are teaming up to make a live action Gundam.


----------



## Karma (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## TGM (Jul 23, 2018)

Got a new short film in the works, and just released a trailer for it. Check it out, if you all would.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2018)

Robert Redford is retiring


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2018)

isn't even a member of the DSA


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> isn't even a member of the DSA


The article mentions this, but I see the Oscars as a way to award and recognize films that are _artistically_ and _creatively_ good; this new "popular" category feels like such a band-aid method to attract more viewers. This also makes me think that the people running the Oscars still think all these popular and blockbuster movies aren't good enough for the other categories, so they lump them all in this category to try and seem more trendy and understanding of the times.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/culture...ilm-flops-us-box-office-billionaire-boys-club

$126


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 31, 2018)

This is how they're gonna defeat Pennywise in the next movie


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2018)

How long do movies stay on American theaters? Seems a lot longer than they do where I live.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2018)

Luiz said:


> How long do movies stay on American theaters? Seems a lot longer than they do where I live.


It depends on several factors. If a movie is doing really bad it can get pulled in a week or less. If it's doing good in the first run theaters it can stay there for months. Average is about a month. 

A lot only run for two weeks, like one fifth. And then some run for close to seventy days. I think Black Panther was still in theaters when Avengers came out.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 21, 2018)

The technical animator of this short is actually a former Disney animator. He's even got credits on Zootopia, Frozen, and Big Hero 6. Yes, that is 3 of the last 5 Best Animated Picture winners. I guess printing money into his pocket was boring so he was all, like, "screw this I'm gonna make my own studio with black jack and hookers"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2018)

Do we have a thread for the movie Hereditary? Or is that a no?


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Do we have a thread for the movie Hereditary? Or is that a no?



believe there is, it just got lost. A friend showed me a trailer for it, movie looks pretty creepy.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2018)

@Rukia was just talking about that...I guess it wasn't a body double.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2018)

Finally!


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2018)

holy shit, I did not recognize christian bale at all


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2018)

@MartialHorror


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2018)

This is old news to me, but how many of you knew this story?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2018)

Holy shit, Disney is a vile and evil company.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 17, 2018)

martryn said:


> Holy shit, Disney is a vile and evil company.



Pretty much. "Original story" my ass.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2018)

So Vox Lux was garbage.  After Annihilation, Natalie Portman is 0 for 2 in 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Mary Queen of Scots. I will try to check it out.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2018)

Nue


----------



## Nataly (Dec 23, 2018)

They really went ahead and made an American version of iconic The Intouchables.
For what!? The Intouchables is a perfect movie of its own, why remake it


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2018)

I just wish there were more IMAX 2D screenings; I'm not the biggest fan of IMAX 3D.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 25, 2018)

@MartialHorror

Jesus Christ, there is a _sixth_ Ip Man film playing in Hong Kong. 

1. Ip Man (2008)
2. Ip Man 2 (2010)
3. The Legend is Born: Ip Man (2010)*
4. Ip Man: The Final Fight (2013)*
5. Ip Man 3 (2015)
6. Master Z: Ip Man Legacy (2018)

(* These aren't endorsed by the director of the main series, but they're clearly made expressly to mislead people into thinking they're part of the Ip Man franchise. Besides the tone and style being the same, they also feature some of the same actors, and take place in time periods long before or after the main story, which numbs any canon inconsistencies. Probably the average viewer will be tricked into thinking they're official parts of the franchise, so I'm including them in the count.)


----------



## martryn (Dec 25, 2018)

Everything is fucking 3D in China.  It bothers the shit out of me.

I went to see the animated Spider-Man movie last night (great, btw).  Everything about the theater here was a disaster.  First, the cash machine was broken, so you had to order food from the internet.  Then, the popcorn was old.  We get to the theater, which looks really nice, with wide leather seats and enough leg room that you don't have to squeeze to get past people, and the floor in front of our "assigned" seats is littered with the remains of Chinese BBQ, that shit they serve on a stick.  The sauce is thick enough that I don't even want to risk stepping in it.  So we have to wait until the cleaning crew makes its way through.  And THEN the movie starts without warning, and also without picture.  We have to wait a minute before the projectionist fixes the mistake.  And finally, 15 minutes into the film, a couple arrive late to the movie, take their seats adjacent to mine, and proceed to loudly argue in Chinese over something.  Loud enough that I can't hear the film.

My girlfriend doesn't like "cartoon" movies.  She's a girly girl, I guess.  She refused to see Ralph Breaks the Internet, which I was excited about.  She refused to engage me in conversation about the film after it finished, which is one of my favorite things to do after seeing a movie.  I love discussing a movie, and would do it for an hour if given a chance to.  

And I was wearing my glasses, which makes any movie in 3D painful to watch.  Sometimes they give you 3D glasses that clip on top of your normal glasses, and those are actually better than the normal 3D glasses, but this theater only had the cheap 3D glasses that you have to wear on top of your glasses.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2018)

martryn said:


> so you had to order food from the internet.


----------



## martryn (Dec 25, 2018)

As in you had to order a coke and a popcorn on the internet from their website and show the receipt to the guy at the counter.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> @MartialHorror
> 
> Jesus Christ, there is a _sixth_ Ip Man film playing in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...



I've seen "The Legend is Born" and "The Final Fight", along with the official trilogy. There's also "The Grandmaster". They're all OK in different ways. Here are my old reviews of them.







I rated them all 2.5/4, whereas "Ip Man 3" got a 3/4 and "Ip Man" (and its first sequel) got a 3.5/4. It's a strange trend, as it's not like they're remotely historically accurate.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> IThere's also "The Grandmaster"



That one is mentioned on the Wiki page as a potential "knock-off" too, but I think that's harsh. 

The style of_ Grandmaster_ (2013) is different enough that it's clearly a different movie set in a different continuity, that just happens to also be about Ip Man. It's not like a super director like Wong Kar-wai would need to descend to false advertising to market his films. It's possible that he's maybe capitalizing a little bit on the Ip Man craze going on at the time, but not more than_ Star Trek: The Motion Picture_ (1979) capitalized on_ Star Wars_ (1977).

Whereas the Ip Man "prequel" and "sequel" are more in the category of 1970's "Bruceploitation" films; you cast somebody called "Bruce Li", give him a bowl cut, and hope dumb Western audiences who think all Asians look alike don't notice the difference.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> That one is mentioned on the Wiki page as a potential "knock-off" too, but I think that's harsh.
> 
> The style of_ Grandmaster_ (2013) is different enough that it's clearly a different movie set in a different continuity, that just happens to also be about Ip Man. It's not like a super director like Wong Kar-wai would need to descend to false advertising to market his films. It's possible that he's maybe capitalizing a little bit on the Ip Man craze going on at the time, but not more than_ Star Trek: The Motion Picture_ (1979) capitalized on_ Star Wars_ (1977).
> 
> Whereas the Ip Man "prequel" and "sequel" are more in the category of 1970's "Bruceploitation" films; you cast somebody called "Bruce Li", give him a bowl cut, and hope dumb Western audiences who think all Asians look alike don't notice the difference.



Yeah, you're right. Even if the director was doing an 'Ip Man' movie...and I believe all 'Ip Man' movies to a point are cashing in on Donnie Yen's success...He obviously did his own thing with it and made his own kind of movie. I'm not the movies biggest fan, but it does deserve the most respect of the 'knock-offs'.

To be fair, "The Final Fight" and "The Legend is Born" are still well made enough that they're classier than most of the Brucesploitation flicks. But they are still blatantly knock-offs.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2018)

martryn said:


> Everything is fucking 3D in China.  It bothers the shit out of me.
> 
> I went to see the animated Spider-Man movie last night (great, btw).  Everything about the theater here was a disaster.  First, the cash machine was broken, so you had to order food from the internet.  Then, the popcorn was old.  We get to the theater, which looks really nice, with wide leather seats and enough leg room that you don't have to squeeze to get past people, and the floor in front of our "assigned" seats is littered with the remains of Chinese BBQ, that shit they serve on a stick.  The sauce is thick enough that I don't even want to risk stepping in it.  So we have to wait until the cleaning crew makes its way through.  And THEN the movie starts without warning, and also without picture.  We have to wait a minute before the projectionist fixes the mistake.  And finally, 15 minutes into the film, a couple arrive late to the movie, take their seats adjacent to mine, and proceed to loudly argue in Chinese over something.  Loud enough that I can't hear the film.
> 
> ...


I hope there are other theaters in your area that don't sound as horrifying


----------



## martryn (Dec 25, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I hope there are other theaters in your area that don't sound as horrifying



They all have their little issues.  

The theater I saw Aquaman in was small, and the door was always open directly into the hallway.  For some reason the Chinese love to get up in the middle of the movie and walk out to the bathroom.  And they are rude enough to not shut the door behind them.  Leaving or coming back in.  The conversation is always loud.  

When I went to see Crazy Rich Asians the issue was the other movie goers.  Had a girl two seats down from me answer her phone and have a loud discussion with someone on the other end of the line.  Guess she had to talk loudly to be heard over the movie, but by that same measure I could hear her perfectly.

Last year, and I can't remember what movie it was, but there was a group of Chinese teenagers sitting in front of me who were on their phones the entire film.  They were playing fucking LoL or some shit in the middle of the fucking movie.  And it was a super hero movie, I'm sure.  Or maybe Ready Player One.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2018)

martryn said:


> They all have their little issues.
> 
> The theater I saw Aquaman in was small, and the door was always open directly into the hallway.  For some reason the Chinese love to get up in the middle of the movie and walk out to the bathroom.  And they are rude enough to not shut the door behind them.  Leaving or coming back in.  The conversation is always loud.
> 
> ...


The only bad movie experience I remember having recently was when a guy a few seats to the left of me started snoring during Wonder Woman. After the guy's friend tried to wake him up a couple times, he just kept going back to sleep and started snoring loudly. I had to yell "Seriously, man?" after 30 minutes of just constant snoring. And he stopped.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 27, 2018)

First _The Godfather_ is the best among all. Second one was OK, but it still can't be compared to the first one.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

I had shit tons of missed (unwatched) movie this year and last year.

John Wick, Murder on orient express, Last jedi, The shape of water, Kingsman 2, Pirate of caribean, JL, Jumanji, DEDpoll, Aquaman, Mision imposible, Incredible, Into the verse, antman, Jurrasic Park, Equalise, Creed 2.

no time at all


----------



## wibisana (Dec 28, 2018)

I havent even watch ready player one lmao


----------



## martryn (Dec 28, 2018)

I saw Ready Player One twice in theater.  It was barely good enough the first time I watched it.  Sitting through it again...  But I went with girls, so I guess it was fine.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2018)

Get your lists in!


----------



## martryn (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh, shit, best start the game.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2019)

let's see how galloway is in this one


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## martryn (Jan 23, 2019)

I've been saying this about Singer for years.  Hollywood is quick to attack Conservatives, and to ruin careers over perceived racism or decades old tweets, but Singer has had these types of accusations for years and years now and the guy still works on big name pictures.  It's been an open Hollywood secret.

Leftist hypocrisy.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Say what you want about his films but Jason Blum knows how to make money.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

how can a man go from making this:


to this:


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Pilaf (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## martryn (Mar 1, 2019)

I went and saw one film in China that was 100% Chinese.  And, hell yeah, the propaganda was awful.  There was a 5 minute section of the movie where all the characters mourned the death of Mao.

And they don't show trailers in front of films in the theaters here, but I did see some trailers in the lobby.  I remember one film that centered around the Chinese military mentioning, in the trailer, how cowardly the American military was in confronting some threat, and that the Chinese soldier was more committed than any other soldier in the world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2019)

A Quiet Place was fucking great. I guess that since it never got any Oscar buzz at all, I'm assuming horror is back to the corner when it comes to critical acclaim.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A Quiet Place was fucking great. I guess that since it never got any Oscar buzz at all, I'm assuming horror is back to the corner when it comes to critical acclaim.


not to harpoon your enthusiasm but have you seen _''Don't Breathe''_ ? it's a film that used the notion of silence to build tension and dread more effictively than _A Quiet Place_ managed to imo

watched the latter with an open mind but the glaring narrative mistakes took me out of the movie, we can discuss that further if you'd like 

PS. I highly recommend to make time for Don't Breathe if you haven't already _(try to avoid the trailer, too spoilery. reading the synopsis would suffice)_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2019)

martryn said:


> And they don't show trailers in front of films in the theaters here, but I did see some trailers in the lobby.


Quite interesting @mr_shadow and @epyoncloud never mentioned this.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2019)

What movie is this?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What movie is this?


Meet Joe Black. never heard of it before seeing that scene lol


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2019)

@MartialHorror have you ever watched the Slumber Party Massacre series?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2019)

Peggy Lipton died.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2019)

And one of the Red Power Rangers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 12, 2019)

RIP to both of them.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2019)

Was just watching Forrest Gump, noticed that Jenny very clearly wasn't wearing a bra at their wedding.


----------



## Pilaf (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 30, 2019)

I wonder how much rewriting Ariel will go through when she gets her live action movie.

The animated movie's plot isn't very... in line with what Disney has been going with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Bruce Wayne ! He is a Knight of the people in Gotham.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 27, 2019)

Do you have a penis and an annual income of more than US$43 million?

You might consider  (37).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I wonder how much rewriting Ariel will go through when she gets her live action movie.
> 
> The animated movie's plot isn't very... in line with what Disney has been going with.



I'd be more worried how bland they'd make Ursula, the best Disney villain ever made. I don't think there's any sassy fat actress that could pull off a sexy evil business woman. 



mr_shadow said:


> Do you have a penis and an annual income of more than US$43 million?
> 
> You might consider  (37).



She looks like an anorexic goblin. Hard pass.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd be more worried how bland they'd make *Ursula*, the best Disney villain ever made. I don't think there's any sassy fat actress that could pull off a *sexy* evil business woman.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey, I ain't a chubby chaser by any means but a villain telling a Disney princess to shut her mouth and slut it out with her body is a sexy fucking attitude right there. You'll never see that shit again in an animated Disney movie ever.

While we're at it, she has the best villain song out of any Disney villain.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2019)

Sacha stole this roundtable with this wild stories.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 11, 2019)

*Chinese censorship is stifling country’s film industry*



(Gonna discreetly drop this here)

@Mider T @MartialHorror


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2019)

Didn't know about the foreign film cap for the year, but if China likes money this won't last long.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 25, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2019)

Disney taking charge


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2019)

goddammit, Sony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 22, 2019)

I've been watching Yt about blade runner 2049. Most are agree that Joi was never develop AI (humanity on her) that she was only respond according how K programed her.

Andthe scene when K watch giant Joi adds, most intrepet it as K realising that Joi was never been "human".

I disagree with that take.
Joi self sacrifice when she asked K to copy her on the mobile device and ask K to erase her on mainframe is proof enough that Joi is as human as much as other repicant.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2019)

Did you guys hear about the Live Action Lady & The Tramp movie?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2019)

so Disney+ is $7 a month which includes 4 simultaneous streams, up to 7 profiles, and 4K HDR. good lord


----------



## wibisana (Sep 7, 2019)

Havent watch end game + far from home.
I kind of tired superhero bullshit
Because of Justice League.

I prlly would still watch Joker


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 10, 2019)

This is perfect.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 16, 2019)

looks like Moviepass is finally shutting down.

Official Statement:


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> She looks like an anorexic goblin. Hard pass.


So what? Just have an open marriage.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2019)

I never knew Terrance was like this


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I never knew Terrance was like this


His name is spelled right there in the video and you still got it wrong.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> His name is spelled right there in the video and you still got it wrong.


you might have to report me for that one, officer


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2019)

Todd Phil is absolutely Based!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Oct 18, 2019)

Why is there not a thread for Maleficent 2?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 19, 2019)

Theater, I have a bit of a confession to make...


I think Moana, Tangled, Zootopia, Finding Nemo and Up were all kinda shit. I'm sorry


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Why is there not a thread for Maleficent 2?


I dunno, because you haven't made it yet?  I just saw it last night.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2019)

So apparently Disney is keeping most of Fox's shit under a vault and won't allow for repertory screenings in movie theaters. 

Why do you people want this piece of shit company to buy everything else again? To make room for more capeshit and star wars?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently Disney is keeping most of Fox's shit under a vault and won't allow for repertory screenings in movie theaters.
> 
> Why do you people want this piece of shit company to buy everything else again? To make room for more capeshit and star wars?


yeah, it's sad.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently Disney is keeping most of Fox's shit under a vault and won't allow for repertory screenings in movie theaters.
> 
> Why do you people want this piece of shit company to buy everything else again? To make room for more capeshit and star wars?


Nothing wrong with that move.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 10, 2019)

Disney+ launching in two days. 

Are your bodies ready?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nothing wrong with that move.



If you don't give a shit about movies as a medium that should be preserved or are just a Disney tool, maybe. For anyone else, it's just standard Disney bullshit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 11, 2019)

Disney+ launching at 6 AM PST (12 noon CET).



Initially only in the US, Canada, and (randomly) Netherlands, but it should roll out in the rest of the world soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2019)

cancelling Netflix and anticipating to relive my childhood forever in 3....2.....1.....

--


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 12, 2019)

Just for a sense of the scale, between Snow White (1937) and Ralph Break the Internet (2018), Disney has produced .

Throwing in direct-to-video sequels, non-animated films (like the MCU), and the Fox catalogue, the entire Disney+ library is advertised as being around* 300 films*. If you watch one per day, you'll be at it for almost a year before you run out.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Just for a sense of the scale, between Snow White (1937) and Ralph Break the Internet (2018), Disney has produced .
> 
> Throwing in direct-to-video sequels, non-animated films (like the MCU), and the Fox catalogue, the entire Disney+ library is advertised as being around* 300 films*. If you watch one per day, you'll be at it for almost a year before you run out.


In b4 "A Year of Disney!"  Aka Disney channel shows every movie by release date everyday for a year.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 12, 2019)

Not sure why I'm so excited about it when it won't even be available in my territory at launch. 

I suppose I just have a feeling that I'm about to experience an event that will change entertainment forever.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 12, 2019)

In anticipation of Disney+ launching, Disney is of course doing their best to remove their content from competing platforms as soon as contracts will allow, to funnel all traffic to their own site.

The rapture seems to have already begun on Hong Kong Netflix (which I'm VPN-ing to because NFLX doesn't have a mainland version). Typing "Disney" into the search bar yields only four feature results:

48. Bolt (2008)
49. The Princess and the Frog (2009)
50. Tangled (2010)
53. Frozen (2013)

I'm not a lawyer, but the fact these were all released inside a five-year period suggests that they're still up because of the then-current licensing contract. Not sure why 51. Winnie the Pooh (2011) and 52. Wreck-it-Ralph (2012) are missing, though.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 12, 2019)

lol


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2019)

So this Disney+ rollout seems to be going extraordinarily well.

I get that the US and Canada were first to get it, but the Netherlands seems kind of random.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Not sure why 51. Winnie the Pooh (2011)


I think you know very well why this is missing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> In anticipation of Disney+ launching, Disney is of course doing their best to remove their content from competing platforms as soon as contracts will allow, to funnel all traffic to their own site.
> 
> The rapture seems to have already begun on Hong Kong Netflix (which I'm VPN-ing to because NFLX doesn't have a mainland version). Typing "Disney" into the search bar yields only four feature results:
> 
> ...



Any good movies that you've noticed on Hong Kong netflix that aren't in U.S netflix?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Any good movies that you've noticed on Hong Kong netflix that aren't in U.S netflix?



I'm not American, and Netflix wasn't available in Sweden when I moved to China, so I only have experience with the Hong Kong version.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm not American, and Netflix wasn't available in Sweden when I moved to China, so I only have experience with the Hong Kong version.



.... Now I just feel silly.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> .... Now I just feel silly.


You should!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2019)

Disney dominance  @DemonDragonJ @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Disney dominance  @DemonDragonJ @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Disney dominance  @DemonDragonJ @Shiba D. Inu


@MartialHorror @~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @MartialHorror @~Gesy~


New world order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2019)

@Mider T, the evidence continues to accumulate, and you still will not listen to me; why are you being willfully ignorant on this matter?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, the evidence continues to accumulate, and you still will not listen to me; why are you being willfully ignorant on this matter?


Nah, you're paranoid.  Stay salty my friend.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2019)

@Mider T, I am not being paranoid; competition is good for the consumers, and, when one company has too much power, everyone suffers except for that company.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, I am not being paranoid; competition is good for the consumers, and, when one company has too much power, everyone suffers except for that company.


:gitgud


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

George Miller finally fixed that Warner Brothers MAd Max bullshit and he's already prepping for another movie while he's directing some Idris Elba flick. We need at least another amazing action game out of him. Action movies mostly fucking suck nowaydays.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2019)

@Stunna @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2019)

And I guess @Jeff, @Hiroshi, and @Kobe .


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2020)

@DemonDragonJ


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> In anticipation of Disney+ launching, Disney is of course doing their best to remove their content from competing platforms as soon as contracts will allow, to funnel all traffic to their own site.



_How_ is that legal? Why is the government not doing something about that?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> _How_ is that legal? Why is the government not doing something about that?


How is that illegal?  They own the property rights.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Alot of those sound intriguing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


I unfortunately don't have the mental capacity to look through a twitter thread of movie announcements. I'll just learn about them as they come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2020)

This would be beauty.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoa
David M. Herszenhorn


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2020)

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/features/lakeith-stanfield-interview-uncut-gems-knives-out-atlanta-a9298831.html


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2020)

@DemonDragonJ @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @DemonDragonJ @Shiba D. Inu


Good business sense


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Good business sense



I think that the Walt Disney company were being jackasses, there; how could they do that to a children's day care center? How would that hurt them in any way?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Sennin of Hardwork !


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I think that the Walt Disney company were being jackasses, there; how could they do that to a children's day care center? How would that hurt them in any way?


Did you just use profanity on this Christian forum?!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2020)

Kirk Douglas dead at 103.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 17, 2020)

RIP queen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2020)

@NostalgiaFan @Fang


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh wow another rumor with no guarantee of it turning into a feature film that even the very source you are using casts doubts on. 

Anything else?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2020)

James Lipton, the eternal Middle Aged looking critic, died at age 93.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2020)

RIP and my condolences to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 14, 2020)

Is there any tv show / movie where people from past time travel to the future?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Is there any tv show / movie where people from past time travel to the future?


Yes.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Yes.



Can you give some names?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2020)

Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2020)

Link removed


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2020)

Top Gun: Maverick was forgotten though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2020)

suggested on Wednesday

!!!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2020)

This wipes out everyone.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2020)

Lionsgate is streaming La La Land on youtube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Lionsgate is streaming La La Land on youtube


Wish I had known they were streaming movies for awhile. Why didn't you tell me, @DemonDragonJ?


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, because it is not my responsibility to do so; second, because I loathe streaming and wish that it would vanish into nothingness.


Why?  Its great.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why?  Its great.



It is not, because the service that provides it can revoke it at any time without warning, which is why I always prefer to have a copy of the media on my computer or a physical copy on my shelf.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is not, because the service that provides it can revoke it at any time without warning, which is why I always prefer to have a copy of the media on my computer or a physical copy on my shelf.


Its streaming, if they revoke then you've already watched it. Anyway Lionsgate owns the rights to this film which is why they're the ones streaming it.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, I also have no interest in that film, which is another reason for which I never said anything about it being streamed.


That isn't the only film they're streaming, don't play dumb please


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2020)

@Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @Cardboard Tube Knight


Haven’t seen a movie in theaters since Endgame. Also Alamo Drafthouse is staying closed.

correction: I saw Sonic


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2020)

If the theaters were to never reopen.  What was the last movie you saw in a theatre?

I think I went out with a whimper.  Pretty sure it was Fantasy Island or Birds of Prey.


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> If the theaters were to never reopen.  What was the last movie you saw in a theatre?
> 
> I think I went out with a whimper.  Pretty sure it was Fantasy Island or Birds of Prey.


According to my Stubs history the last thing I saw was The Photograph, same day as Sonic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2020)

Wouldn’t care if theaters never reopened. There’s nothing about them I like.


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wouldn’t care if theaters never reopened. There’s nothing about them I like.


I dunno how you do it.  I gotta see movies filmed in 70mm the way they were meant to viewed.  Same with IMAX and Dolby 5.1, TVs and computer screens just don't compare.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2020)

The future doesn’t include theatres.  I think half of them won’t survive the pandemic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2020)

Royal College of Pathologists
*Will Actors Still Do Sex Scenes in a Post-Pandemic World?*




Rukia said:


> What was the last movie you saw in a theatre?


Once Upon a Time in Hollywood I think


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2020)

Do you guys think theater tickets will be cheaper when it reopens?


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Do you guys think theater tickets will be cheaper when it reopens?


Initially


----------



## Pilaf (May 15, 2020)

Anime continues to be a mistake.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

So it's risk a possible death for cheaper movie tickets?

Sounds like America all over again.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2020)

Since Drive-In Theaters are rapidly making a comeback...


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2020)

Tom Cruise is going to Outer Space guys


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2020)

This documentary looks interesting.  One of my somewhat close relatives was one of the kids in the room, so I'm game.

Edit: Same school, different class.  Whoops!
Edit 2: Not an actual relative


----------



## Sloan (Jun 8, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Do you guys think theater tickets will be cheaper when it reopens?



Idk, but I still have like 8 cast passes ready to go so won't need to spend any money for at least 8 more movies when they reopen.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2020)

@Amol


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2020)

Joel Schumacher died.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2020)

Carl Reiner died.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 18, 2020)

So I went on one of those websites that tells you what you can stream where, and turns out that Sweden currently has at least 21 streaming services. 

Many of them are online affiliates of existing TV channels, but still. Jesus.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2020)

@Undertaker @mr_shadow 

Also I'm always amused that "culture minister" is a thing.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2020)

Olivia de Havilland, one of the last stars from the Golden Age of Hollywood, died at 104.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2020)

Sam Rockwell is doing a Merle Haggard biopic, gonna do his own singing.

I'm in.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2020)

CNBC: AMC strikes historic deal with Universal, shortening number of days films need to run in theaters before going digital.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 28, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @Undertaker @mr_shadow
> 
> Also I'm always amused that "culture minister" is a thing.


Fuck them. That's some USSR level bureaucratic idiocy. God bless the Internet!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2020)

The snippets I have been seeing about these next 2 Halloween films feel like they are taking the same ideas from the films they ignored and trying to say they are their own.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2020)

@MartialHorror saw this and thought of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Yasha !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Yasha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Bday @Yasha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

That's really tragic. I don't think I was familiar with her work but it is always sad when someone decides to take their own life, even if it is ultimately kind of their choice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Banhammer !!!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 1, 2020)

Anybody know this movie

Its about a possession and during the possession its actually the demon asking for help escaping from the evil, i want to say child or teen but I cant remember


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Pirates of Carebian's


Sounds like you're searching for a Bollywood version.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## TGM (Nov 18, 2020)

When the first Velcro the Ninja Kat book came out, there were actually quite a number of people who read it who came away with the reaction that they'd love to see it made as a movie. And so I recently wrote a blog taking a look at how a Ninja Kat movie might actually turn out. Discussion includes The Raid, Dredd, and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles:


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2020)

Michael Bay was in Mystery Men.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 1, 2020)

Watched Into the Spider-Verse.  Not bad pree good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2020)

> Warner Bros Sets Entire 2021 Movie Slate To Debut On HBO Max Along With Cinemas In Seismic Windows Model Shakeup​
> didn’t have to wait until _Wonder Woman 1984 _debuted both on  and in theaters: The Burbank, CA-based studio is putting its entire 2021 theatrical slate on HBO Max for their respective first month of release, concurrent with a global cinema release.
> 
> Following the one month HBO Max access period domestically, each film will leave the platform and continue theatrically in the U.S. and international territories, with all customary distribution windows applying to the title.
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2020)

Beat me to it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 3, 2020)

Game Changer I think this is going to choke Movies though from a business prospective tv shows released weekly give you more hours of content seems better.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2020)

got my hbo max trial on lock


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> got my hbo max trial on lock


Lemme get that password


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 3, 2020)

I can't remember the last movie I saw in theaters anymore and I went to the movies at least once a month, more so in the summer.

I feel like I saw _something_ in early 2020 but I ... can't ... remember


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I can't remember the last movie I saw in theaters anymore and I went to the movies at least once a month, more so in the summer.
> 
> I feel like I saw _something_ in early 2020 but I ... can't ... remember


Besides the couple of times in the past few weeks, the last time I went to the theater before the pandemic was December of last year. I watched Rise of Skywalker in the afternoon and Frozen 2 in the evening.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Pilaf (Dec 7, 2020)

Seriously considering buying those LOTR/Hobbit Ultra 4k packs.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2020)

I just went to the movies a couple of days ago.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2020)

so the new Fast Furious will be in space. 
lmao. 
it literally went full stupid.

like Jason X or Leprechaun in Space.
lel


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2020)

Bad news @Death Certificate


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2020)

@dr_shadow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2021)

@MartialHorror

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2021)

I want a fan edit of of one of those survival shows, like Naked and Afraid or Alone or something, where somebody digitally places themselves into the footage and responds to the contestant essentially just speaking to the camera as if they were instead speaking to them.

Like, the guy is telling the camera:
"I'm so fucking hungry.  I haven't eaten in days."
Cut to the edited dude scarfing down a Meatlovers from Pizza Hut.
"Dude, seriously, you can have a slice.  I can't eat this all on my own."
Survival dude nibbles on some bark.
Edit dude takes a swig of Fanta.
Survival dude: "I'm so weak."
Edit dude dunks his crust in ranch dressing, says with a full mouth: "You wanna cinna stick?"
Survival dude lays down, throws his arm across his face and groans.
Edit dude: "Don't be a fucking drama queen."

You know, a bunch of shit like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2021)

Yooo, i thought this was Jane Lynch at first

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yooo, i thought this was Jane Lynch at first


Where is the dumb rating?


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2021)

Shut up.  You're dumb.  The picture does look like Jane Lynch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2021)

Especially since we haven't seen her in a while

I like her dry humor. The news would've hurt me.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)

martryn said:


> Shut up.  You're dumb.  The picture does look like Jane Lynch.


Fuck Jane Lynch, she looks nothing like the legend.


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Fuck Jane Lynch, she looks nothing like the legend.



I tend to agree.  I don't much care for Jane Lynch.  I just wish I remembered where I know Leachman from, if not from Malcolm in the MIddle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2021)

I've watched some of the newer comedies that she played small roles in.

Chick was born in 1926. Living that long ago is such a wild concept to think about.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)

martryn said:


> I tend to agree.  I don't much care for Jane Lynch.  I just wish I remembered where I know Leachman from, if not from Malcolm in the MIddle.


Have you seen Young Frankenstein?  Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid? Raising Hope? Mary Tyler Moore Show?


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2021)

Shit, was she the grandmother in Raising Hope?  That was a shit show, but I do remember an old bag of a woman as a grandmother that wouldn't die.

Butch Cassidy is one of my favorite movies of all time, but I haven't seen it in decades, and I only remember the main broad in it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)

martryn said:


> Shit, was she the grandmother in Raising Hope?  That was a shit show, but I do remember an old bag of a woman as a grandmother that wouldn't die.
> 
> Butch Cassidy is one of my favorite movies of all time, but I haven't seen it in decades, and I only remember the main broad in it.


She was also the whore grandmother in Beerfest.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Sennin of Hardwork  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2021)

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Shiba D. Inu




Trust in Mider T to bring us the late-breaking developments of the My Little Pony movie.  

I, literally, would never have known this if you hadn't shared, Mider.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2021)

martryn said:


> Trust in Mider T to bring us the late-breaking developments of the My Little Pony movie.
> 
> I, literally, would never have known this if you hadn't shared, Mider.


This is SRS BSNS


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2021)

You can watch Wolfwalkers for free. You have around 10 hours to unlock it for viewing. you just need to make an account.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 14, 2021)

Snyder actually has Joker say "We live in a society" in the 4 hour cut of Justice League hahaha


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2021)

What does that mean?  Naming films as content?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

Man, I loved this movie


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man, I loved this movie



Was it the two of us that had the discussion where I said that it was a solid zombie film, though not groundbreaking or very unique, and therefore not as good as Mad Max: Fury Road, which I argued was about as perfect of an action movie as you could make?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

martryn said:


> Was it the two of us that had the discussion where I said that it was a solid zombie film, though not groundbreaking or very unique, and therefore not as good as Mad Max: Fury Road, which I argued was about as perfect of an action movie as you could make?


Don't think I spoke about it on here. I don't really compare it to Fury Road.  I pretty much just mentalize it in the "zombie film " box, and as a zombie movie it did feel unique to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm not watching Mad Max fury road for the same reasons I'll watch this nor do I expect to be mentally in the same place..so I don't compare them.


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not watching Mad Max fury road for the same reasons I'll watch this nor do I expect to be mentally in the same place..so I don't compare them.



Fury Road is certainly not a remake the way this American Train to Busan movie is.  I mean, it's the same director as the original Mad Max.  Plus, like I said, it's basically the perfect action film.

I'll not be watching the Train to Busan remake either if I can help it.  It's got to have some amazing cast or something.  There are a few times when an American remake of a foreign film ends up being better.  Like... uhm... The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo with Daniel Craig was better.  The Departed was arguably better than Infernal Affairs.  Uhm....  while not _necessarily _better, the Dollars Trilogy with Clint Eastwood is arguably _as good_ as... what was it?  Yojimbo?  I guess that was just For a Fistful of Dollars and not the whole trilogy.  I personally disagree that Magnificent Seven is anywhere as good as Seven Samurai.  Well... maybe it is near it, but certainly not better than.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2021)

I have all of my movies in blu-ray format, but, when I move into my own house, I shall purchase my own television set, and, given how technology is always becoming less expensive, I should be able to afford a television set that can display 4K video, so should I upgrade my entire collection to 4K, or would that simply be a waste of money?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have all of my movies in blu-ray format, but, when I move into my own house, I shall purchase my own television set, and, given how technology is always becoming less expensive, I should be able to afford to afford a television set that can display 4K video, so should I upgrade my entire collection to 4K, or would that simply be a waste of money?


I think you should worry about getting the place first.


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2021)

Collecting films is stupid, and I've said that for close to two decades.  I have a buddy that has hundreds of movies on DVD that he bought while he was single.  Seems to me, with streaming services available, you can basically watch any movie you want, at any time, on just about any device.  Buy a smart TV.  Save yourself some space.

I will say that it might be worth it to buy Collector's Edition Boxed Sets of things.  I still wouldn't, but if you're going to buy movies, might as well make them display pieces.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 24, 2021)

martryn said:


> Collecting films is stupid, and I've said that for close to two decades.  I have a buddy that has hundreds of movies on DVD that he bought while he was single.  Seems to me, with streaming services available, you can basically watch any movie you want, at any time, on just about any device.  Buy a smart TV.  Save yourself some space.
> 
> I will say that it might be worth it to buy Collector's Edition Boxed Sets of things.  I still wouldn't, but if you're going to buy movies, might as well make them display pieces.


Eh.

Tubi, Netflix and Hulu. Three streaming networks that I use , paired with Disney plus now that I think about it.
But to be back on topic I use those networks and still find myself not satisfied or simply picking a movie because it’s the best of what’s available.

Streaming made me realize how valuable dvds are.


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> Streaming made me realize how valuable dvds are.



By all means, if you see yourself watching a film at least once annually for the next decade, buy the DVD.  Or, wait, do you have to buy the Blu-Ray, now, because DVDs are now obsol.... wait, what did DDJ say?  Blu-Rays are now obsolete?  There is something called 4K?  I guess... buy that, then?

What were we talking about?

Oh, yeah, if you're just looking for specific things to watch only once or twice, though, I think it's cheaper in the long-run to either rent them on Redbox if they're new releases, or I've rented things off of YouTube before for cheap, or subscribe to the Netflix DVDs by mail, which allows you to view even the most obscure movies.  I just think there are a TON of better options rather than buying the DVD and keeping a shelf full of them unless you're specifically going to be watching that DVD multiple times in a year.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already have a thread in which to discuss that, so I was asking about upgrading my movies when I do eventually have my own house.


You don't actually have a concrete plan though so speculation is pointless.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You don't actually have a concrete plan though so speculation is pointless.



Yes, I do have a plan, which I have mentioned in other threads.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I do have a plan, which I have mentioned in other threads.


It's an aspiration.  You didn't know the basics of home ownership.


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will never use a streaming service because I like to have my own physical copy of the media, and I have three major complaints about streaming platforms: first, the ability to view their media is dependent upon one's internet connection, so, if one's connection is poor, they may not be able to view the media; second, I like being able to interact with physical media, and I think that a collection looks impressive on one's shelves, and; third, the owner's of the streaming platform can alter or remove media from it at any time, without warning, so I like having the reassurance that physical media provides, that I can re-watch the movies and television series at any time, without needing to pay for each additional viewing.



To address, point by point: 
1.  Even today's shittiest internet services is usually enough for streaming.  The only issue I've ever had with streaming was when I lived in China and had to do everything through a VPN, and even then it worked fine MOST of the time.

2.  Having a collection of stuff can be fine.  My issue with DVD, blu-ray, or whatever is that there seems to always be "the next big thing" to come along and replace what is current.  How long will it be before it'll be hard to find something that even plays a DVD?  I mean, most laptops don't even come with CD Drives anymore.  You've spent $15 - $20 on a single movie for a collection of films that you're likely not going to be watching more than once every couple of years, if that.  I could understand the desire to maybe buy collectible box sets or something, like when I bought the Lord of the Rings Trilogy on DVD, but buying a film like... Fast and the Furious 4 or some shit, so you can have it in your collection, is ridiculous, and, frankly, a waste of money.  For the price of one DVD or blu-ray or whatever the thing is now, you could subscribe to one, maybe even two, subscription services that have libraries of thousands of movies available on demand.

I would, if you want to collect something that might actually impress someone one day, collect books.  Get some nice bookshelves and start picking up decent titles, or series, organize them the way you like, and read those.  The printed word will never be obsolete, even if there exists technology that improves on it.

3.  Some classics will always be available, though.  I hate Disney, and cancelled my own Disney+ account a couple of weeks ago, but if you're collecting, say, Star Wars or Marvel films, or Pixar movies, which, among my group of friends, seems to be the types of thing they enjoy watching over and over again, Disney+ has ALL of that stuff online and available for like $15 a month, plus their new content.  That's several dozen titles in one place, most of which someone would typically collect, and instead of spending $500 on DVDs, you spend $15 a month.

Ultimately it is your life and your decision.  Do what makes you happy.  However, you literally asked for an opinion about _upgrading_ your current _blu-ray_ collection.  To answer that: NO.  Blu-rays are good enough.  Unless your "collection" consists of like 5 films or some bullshit, it is a complete waste of money to upgrade anything.  And if it only consists of like 5 films, then it's not really a collection then, is it?  So just admit that defeat and give in to streaming, which is obviously the superior choice.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2021)

How big is your collection of DVDs or blu-rays?  And what are some notable titles in it?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Feb 25, 2021)

I can't wait for movie theaters again, I really miss them...

EDIT: They're starting to return! But I don't think my friends wanna go to them just yet...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2021)

Everything is moving to digital. I don't really see the point of collecting disks that will just end up being outdated in 5 years.

On amazon video you can pretty much digitally rent or buy most movies (if not all) and have them stored in a digital library.  I just think physical media is transitioning into a thing of the past..unless we're talking about fan collections.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 28, 2021)

physical copy oneday can payoff. i mean like vinil records or nes cadtridge.  so if possible yes, collecting dvd/bluray might worth the space/money one day


----------



## wibisana (Feb 28, 2021)

btw imo Dumbo is underated af


----------



## martryn (Feb 28, 2021)

wibisana said:


> physical copy oneday can payoff. i mean like vinil records or nes cadtridge.  so if possible yes, collecting dvd/bluray might worth the space/money one day



Most NES games can still be purchased in the bargain bin of your local game store for $2 a pop.  It's only the rare cases that are worth anything.  And most DVDs are so mass produced that the chances that they're worth something one day is probably real close to nil.  

If that were your primary concern, you should collect Magic or Pokemon cards.  Based on just retail value, my Magic card collection from when I played back in the 90s is probably worth thousands.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah, I don't think VHS tapes raised in value at all. 

You're better off buying something that appreciates in value faster.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 1, 2021)

martryn said:


> Most NES games can still be purchased in the bargain bin of your local game store for $2 a pop.  It's only the rare cases that are worth anything.  And most DVDs are so mass produced that the chances that they're worth something one day is probably real close to nil.
> 
> If that were your primary concern, you should collect Magic or Pokemon cards.  Based on just retail value, my Magic card collection from when I played back in the 90s is probably worth thousands.


means you have to wait longer lol like100-200 yrs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2021)

The way that Tarantino and Robert Rodriguez make guns look and sound is just so fucking cool. Like I can't stress that enough. The sounds and how guns are filmed in Deserpado, Pulp Fiction, and Django Unchained is just amazing. There's a scene early in Unchained when someone pulls a gun and the camera pulls in real tight and it's the smallest gun but it looks so huge and imposing because of how it is shot and how the sound design is done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2021)

I hate hearing "first black" anything in this advanced era we're living in lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sloan (Mar 2, 2021)

Testing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2021)

Movie Theaters Set to Rebound in 2021, Only to 1980s Levels
					






					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 15, 2021)

AMC theaters to start reopening in Los Angeles on Monday
					

AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc, the world's largest cinema operator, will start reopening its Los Angeles locations starting with two theaters on Monday, the company said in a statement on Friday.




					www.reuters.com
				



<3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2021)

Please don't suck.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2021)

@MartialHorror


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @MartialHorror



Didn't they already remake that a few years ago?


----------



## martryn (Apr 16, 2021)

Original fucking ideas don't exist in Hollywood anymore.  So sick and tired of film adaptations and remakes.

I came into this thread to express an opinion.  That opinion? 
Two Sentence Horror Stories on Netflix (or the CW or wherever it was originally) fucking sucks.  I watched the first three episodes.  
The first one was the best, but it was predictable as fucking hell.
The second one didn't even make any fucking sense.  Someone, please, explain that one to me.
The third one was just campy and fucking stupid, like a bunch of Jr. High kids wrote it after watching generic Japanese horror films.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

hmm where i can say something about movie making

i think here is the best place


this oner (continuous shoot) is just great. i dont know why they choose the other scene instead of this maybe studio's decision

imo in this alternate deleted scene you can see how talented David F Sandberg really is


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2021)

martryn said:


> Original fucking ideas don't exist in Hollywood anymore.  So sick and tired of film adaptations and remakes.
> 
> I came into this thread to express an opinion.  That opinion?
> Two Sentence Horror Stories on Netflix (or the CW or wherever it was originally) fucking sucks.  I watched the first three episodes.
> ...


Knives Out?
The Hitman's Bodyguard?
That NPC movie Ryan Reynolds is in?

I feel like "no originality in Hollywood" is lazy and played out.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Knives Out?
> The Hitman's Bodyguard?
> That NPC movie Ryan Reynolds is in?
> 
> I feel like "no originality in Hollywood" is lazy and played out.


trend and study says so tho. i mean its been many times people said holywood prefer to fund remake and sequels due to safe investment reasons.

well Im not saying All movie now were unoriginal (remakes, sequel and adaptation)

we have tennet right? its original.tho people said it is sucks. im not. i dont hate it


----------



## martryn (Apr 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Knives Out?
> The Hitman's Bodyguard?
> That NPC movie Ryan Reynolds is in?
> 
> I feel like "no originality in Hollywood" is lazy and played out.



Exceptions to the rule.  A few directors do original stuff, but most of the big releases now are either remakes, sequels, reboots, or franchise films.  Of the three movies you mentions, two of them already have sequels in the works, so...


----------



## wibisana (Apr 23, 2021)

Emilio Estevez is Charlie Sheen brother ??
lol

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2021)

wibisana said:


> Emilio Estevez is Charlie Sheen brother ??
> lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


>


why they have different surname?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 29, 2021)

watching camp cretaceous
it is fun
i have few problem. the human animation/model seems cheap. tho it works for the dino and nature lol

and what bothers me, the MCs do stupid things a lot


----------



## wibisana (Apr 29, 2021)

well i am enjoying camp cretacoues but the dino is just tanky

i mean they are dino yes, but pteranosaur /bird dino is build like a tank, can break steel, and glass which is stupid.how dense are their bone and yet still able to fly


----------



## Pilaf (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2021)

Why is there a no NOBODY thread in the theatre ffs?



You guys should see it, now!


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2021)

He's just saying how most fans felt before the new movies.  It's funny how people try to say they've always loved the prequels now.


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2021)

Mider T said:


> He's just saying how most fans felt before the new movies.  It's funny how people try to say they've always loved the prequels now.



People who aren't Boomers always have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> People who aren't Boomers always have.


False.  Hell look through the TFA thread here.  This is easy to debunk revisionism.


----------



## Fang (May 12, 2021)

I like how the revisionism is still in full effect given how shit awful the Sequels are not only from the reception of fans but the merchandise which still why their recent May the 4th/Star Wars Day celebration last week mainly focused on the Prequels and Originals and relegated the Sequels to the back ground

>TCW gets a bonus 7th season, a show tied into the "scorned Prequel Trilogy" mythos and timeline
>Resistance gets shitcanned after 2 seasons and was panned even on the debut of its teaser trailers

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2021)

Why is this not the Konoha Theatre anymore? @Sennin of Hardwork


----------



## TGM (May 28, 2021)

So the DVD collecting my short films titled "Velcro the Ninja Kat presents Kip" (also featuring Sianostra, Dream Girl, and the remastered cut of The Red Scarf) will be leaving Amazon next week on June 4th, meaning you've only got a short while left to order your copy if you haven't already. So for those interested, don't miss out on what may well end up a nice little collector's item at some point.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (May 31, 2021)

M Night good streak seems to be staying.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Jun 8, 2021)

I want someone to make a mashup of Hunchback of Notre Dame and Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. Quasimodo isn't actually a hunchback. He has an evil, giant mouth on his back that wakes up at night and eats people. It would be called The Crunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 20, 2021)

So I'm currently watching _Against the Current_ (中流击水), CCTV's official contribution to the celebration of the Chinese Communist Party's 100th anniversary.

Overall it's pretty well directed and acted, but there are instances of:

1. Horrible CGI. Especially the water effects are atrocious. Because the plot takes place in 1920s South China, there are many scenes that take place on boats and steam ships, the most common means of transportation at the time. But for some reason they couldn't go to an actual lake or sea to shoot these, so all above-deck shots are done against a greenscreen, terribly. Whoever did this CGI water needs to be shot.

2. Horrible ADR. While it's standard practice to re-dub lines that the actor didn't deliver to the director's satisfaction, in Hollywood the sound editors are usually skilled enough that the ADR line matches the volume, pace, and even lip movement of the original line, so the audience has no idea there's been a replacement. Not so in China. The volume and background noise of the ADR lines are often noticeably different from the immediately preceding and following lines.

There's also one character who is supposed to be a Chinese-speaking Dutchman, played by a white actor. I'm still trying to make up my mind about whether his Chinese lines are actually read by the actor himself, or if they are dubbed by a Chinese voice actor doing a Dutch accent. In some scenes his lip movements and body language seem to match the Chinese dialogue, but in other scenes they don't.

---

I'm kind of surprised and insulted that they couldn't hire a better crew for what must be CCTV's most ambitious propaganda spectacle of the past century. The budget has to be near-unlimited, so recruit some Chinese-American talent from Hollywood. Maybe somebody who worked on Daredevil or something.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 21, 2021)

WTF Chen Duxiu's meeting with Lenin happened off-screen? 

In episode 14 he's about to board the Trans-Siberian Railroad to finally go see the Leader of the World Revolution in person, but then in episode 15 he's back in China verbally reporting what happened.

This show already has an actor playing Mao Zedong, so it's clearly not considered blasphemous for actors to pretend to be Communist saints, so why couldn't you fly in a Russian actor to play Lenin for even *one scene*?

Only explanation I can think of is that they're trying to downplay the foreign origins of Communism by not drawing more attention than necessary to Lenin's and Stalin's roles in the Chinese Revolution.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> The volume and background noise of the ADR lines are often noticeably different from the immediately preceding and following lines.


 

What's the plot?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 21, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What's the plot?



As you'd expect, it's the story of the founding and early years of the Communist Party of China. It starts with the first Chinese translation of Marx coming out in 1919, proceeds through the formal establishment of the Party in 1921, and ends (I'm told) with the Communists abandoning peaceful-ish worker strikes as their main tactic and instead becoming an armed guerilla in 1927.

Chen Duxiu was the first General Secretary of the CCP, but because he later fell out with Stalin and became a Trotskyist, he was long a non-person in official history. For the centenary they seem to have somewhat rehabilitated him, since I'd say he's arguably the protagonist of the show in terms of screentime (and his actions are the main drivers of the CCP's development).

However, they've got Mao there too as a sort of secondary protagonist. We know from history that Mao is eventually going to replace Chen as the leader of the CCP, so we need to build up his legitimacy by having him make suspiciously accurate "predictions" about the future course of the Revolution in virtually every scene he's in.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 23, 2021)

During a scene set in 1924 Shanghai, one of the bilingual road signs has the street's name (环龙路) spelled in modern Hanyu Pinyin, rather than Wade-Giles. I.e. "Huanlong Road" rather than the historically correct "Huan-Lung Road".

Biggest television station in the world celebrating the most important event of the century, and you can't research basic stuff like this?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> During a scene set in 1924 Shanghai, one of the bilingual road signs has the street's name (环龙路) spelled in modern Hanyu Pinyin, rather than Wade-Giles. I.e. "Huanlong Road" rather than the historically correct "Huan-Lung Road".
> 
> Biggest television station in the world celebrating the most important event of the century, and you can't research basic stuff like this?


dr_shadow for Culture Minister

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 24, 2021)

anyone has watched Gundala? it has pretty cool action scene, on par with the raid


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 28, 2021)

You know, I'm kinda hoping Disney will pick up Atlantis again. That movie was ahead of its time.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 28, 2021)

WORST ADR of all time just now.  They just showed *a still frame* of the guy's face with his voice dubbed over, and it sounded like it was recorded inside a tin can despite the scene being outdoors.

It's like they trust that nobody actually watches these "revolutionary" shows, so they can get away with anything. Jesus Christ...


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2021)

James Bond mafia sign up


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 13, 2021)

why mandalorian armor works and Mortal Kombat armor didnt?
both was like indestructible by 90% weapon/move in that movie verse.

Imo mando armor works because Mando have to protect someone else (Gorgu)
while in latest MK movie, the MC basically do duel with cheat code on (no damage)
what i your thought about it


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 29, 2021)

I am sick of cars getting destroyed in movies


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2021)

Jungle Cruise was quite raunchy for a Disney movie.  I liked it though, it was this generation's Mummy.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2021)

@dr_shadow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 2, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @dr_shadow



If Kurtzman is the showrunner, it's bound to be terrible.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 4, 2021)

wibisana said:


> anyone has watched Gundala? it has pretty cool action scene, on par with the raid


Is this a cross between gondolas and guns because that sounds awesome


----------



## wibisana (Aug 4, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Is this a cross between gondolas and guns because that sounds awesome


nah Gundala is Indonesian 1st comic book (1969) which is inspired heavily from flash and other american comics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2021)

@MartialHorror


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @MartialHorror



Yeah, very sad news. "Shogun's Samurai" is one of my favorite samurai flicks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2021)

Movie-theater association chief says studios that delay their films will 'never get their money back' and could kill the industry
					

The National Association of Theatre Owners CEO, John Fithian, talked about hybrid streaming and theater release strategies and the fall movie season.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2021)

Manifest has been saved.  828 announced coming back on 8/28 at 8:28 a.m.!


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2021)

Baby Moana is like the cutest thing ever


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2021)

wibisana said:


> Baby Moana is like the cutest thing ever


The pig was the cutest thing in that movie. I was so disappointed we didn't see more of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 12, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> The pig was the cutest thing in that movie. I was so disappointed we didn't see more of it.


when their fish run out and crops no longer able to feed all mouth, the pig will be the 1st to be eaten, sadly

that is why that rooster was actually genius by smugling himself into Moana's ship

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 12, 2021)

so i learned there are still some director prefer to use physical film instead of digital. i mean i get that the looks of it cant be duplicated. but is it worth the hussle? there are many things can go wrong with physical film. like you have to develope it, then convert to digital anyway when you want to put digital effect, etc etc

but yeah film is so cool to be honest


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

Is House of Gucci our best hope for 2021?

Or do you guys have high hopes for Dune?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Is House of Gucci our best hope for 2021?
> 
> Or do you guys have high hopes for Dune?


What is House of Gucci. And I probably won't see Dune unless I can stream it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 26, 2021)

Bro can we get an entire movie like the vhs opening of paper tigers


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2021)

Why are the theater and television sections of this forum now separate from each other, rather than television being a subsection of the theater section, as it previously was?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are the theater and television sections of this forum now separate from each other, rather than television being a subsection of the theater section, as it previously was?


Did it just change?


----------



## wibisana (Sep 28, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did it just change?


prolly our beloved admin


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2021)

Damn, this thread older than the DCEU


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## wibisana (Oct 19, 2021)

i can go to 1 movie 
rn in Indonesia 3 interesting is playing
Dune
Shang Chi
james bond

60-70 i prefer Dune among those
but shang chi seems a good/decent movie

what do you thing guys which one i should be going

@Mider T


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i can go to 1 movie
> rn in Indonesia 3 interesting is playing
> Dune
> Shang Chi
> ...


All three of them are getting decent reviews, but I haven't been to a theater since Sonic the Hedgehog came out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i can go to 1 movie
> rn in Indonesia 3 interesting is playing
> Dune
> Shang Chi
> ...


I haven't seen Dune yet since it's not released in the US but Shang Chi and Bond were good.  I recommend Shang Chi.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 25, 2021)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2021)

One of the best years for movies ever.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2021)

Mider T said:


> One of the best years for movies ever.


Squidbillies is still on?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Squidbillies is still on?


It doesn't air with regularity lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

Mider T said:


> It doesn't air with regularity lol


Well of course not. It’s an adult swim show


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

I kind hope the age of Nolan is over. His fanboys are really obnoxious and after Tenet maybe that luster has worn off.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2021)

MoviePass cofounder Stacy Spikes has bought the company back and is planning a relaunch
					

MoviePass cofounder Stacy Spikes was ousted from the company in 2018. The movie ticket subscription startup went bankrupt in 2020.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2021)

Forget Movie Pass, bring back Movie Phone


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2021)

is anyone going to watch the gucci movie? 

it might actually be good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> is anyone going to watch the gucci movie?
> 
> it might actually be good


Your avatar's hair is mesmerizing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2021)

It can't be the dog shit marketing, no it was the cellphones that caused this.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2021)

Damn, there's not even a post in here about the Last Duel. I think it is funny how they blame this movie's failure on millennials as if this dry historical drama thing was going to do well against a Bond movie and other big shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 11, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Damn, there's not even a post in here about the Last Duel. I think it is funny how they blame this movie's failure on millennials as if this dry historical drama thing was going to do well against a Bond movie and other big shit.



I watched this movie.  It was rather fucked up what Marguerite went through. 

She had a good reason to never get married again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> I watched this movie.  It was rather fucked up what Marguerite went through.
> 
> She had a good reason to never get married again.


I didn't watch it, but I have found the discussion around it kind of fascinating complete with the way that Scott tried to blame Millennials for the movie's failure despite the fact that most of us are into our 30s now and the kind of thing he was describing felt like Zoomer stuff. Like, the better part of the last decade and a half has been people shit talking my generation for everything they fuck up. 

This movie had next to no marketing, a lot of people I know never even knew it was a thing and when they found out some of them expressed interest in it. I did see some interviews and the like and they kind of turned me off to it. Not that I was going to go into a theater right now of all times to see something like this.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 11, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't watch it, but I have found the discussion around it kind of fascinating complete with the way that Scott tried to blame Millennials for the movie's failure despite the fact that most of us are into our 30s now and the kind of thing he was describing felt like Zoomer stuff. Like, the better part of the last decade and a half has been people shit talking my generation for everything they fuck up.
> 
> This movie had next to no marketing, a lot of people I know never even knew it was a thing and when they found out some of them expressed interest in it. I did see some interviews and the like and they kind of turned me off to it. Not that I was going to go into a theater right now of all times to see something like this.



I'm not even sure why the writers would even care to see a movie about this story. 

Unless they were trying to tell people how bad the rape laws were for women back in the day.

Nothing else seemed to really make much sense with the male leads.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> I'm not even sure why the writers would even care to see a movie about this story.
> 
> Unless they were trying to tell people how bad the rape laws were for women back in the day.
> 
> Nothing else seemed to really make much sense with the male leads.


I think that Affleck and Damon kind of thought they were going to make this profound #MeToo picture with Scott, but it was being made by three men at that point. They brought Nicole Holofcener in I think to kind of keep them from going too far off task or into trouble areas.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 11, 2021)

@Mider T 
@Cardboard Tube Knight 

so i want to go to movie today(this is sunday afterall, but who was stupid person that decide Spiderman should premiered in 15th (wednesday) lol the fuck i dont have spare time in weekdays.

so i have to watch lesser film that prolly better/cheaper if i pirate them later (5-6mo bluray quality) 
but since i have no better thing to do, help me decide

eternals
venom or
Ghostbuster


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @Mider T
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> 
> so i want to go to movie today(this is sunday afterall, but who was stupid person that decide Spiderman should premiered in 15th (wednesday) lol the fuck i dont have spare time in weekdays.
> ...


Eternals is kind of okay, I really enjoyed the last act so it was a win for me, but others aren't going to feel the same I think. 

Venom looks like a lot of fun, haven't seen either. And Ghostbusters I keep forgetting is out, will see it on streaming. Mider is probably better for this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @Mider T
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> 
> so i want to go to movie today(this is sunday afterall, but who was stupid person that decide Spiderman should premiered in 15th (wednesday) lol the fuck i dont have spare time in weekdays.
> ...


Wait how does it premiere a day earlier there than here?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 11, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Wait how does it premiere a day earlier there than here?


well Dune also got here 1st


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2021)

What movies did you guys watch @Undertaker ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What movies did you guys watch @Undertaker ?


the thing
Jonh Carpenter one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 13, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What movies did you guys watch @Undertaker ?


Imagine being trapped in a theater and forced to watch some rus wannabe blockbusters all night 


or comedies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Imagine being trapped in a theater and forced to watch some rus wannabe blockbusters all night
> 
> 
> or comedies


I was fucking dead by the time he was on the bicycle and his wig flew off. This looks like a MADTV skit of a parody movie.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2021)

Game changer.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 28, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Game changer.



Will be fun to see how Hollywood whores itself out for this emerging market since we've already seen how hilarious it gets when it tries to sell to a Chinese audience.

To digress, in a way, it's even worse with the MCU than it is with the old Westerns. Those at least had some room for individual writers and directors to make a mark on the films or the greater genre. With the MCU, it's a cookie cutter version of the old producer is the shadow director form of film making, except it's all done on an assembly line.

Compare two similar types of scenes below. The first has the right music, pacing, and direction to provide a sense of awe to the proceedings. The second treats it like a perfunctory eye candy moment to move the story along as quickly as possible.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2022)

so fuckin happy THR is doing these again. it's been too long!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2022)

Anotha one


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2022)

So the golden globes this year isn't being streamed or televised and will be a private event. Winners are being announced on site and socials.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 3, 2022)

stacked


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

why noone is talking about new Nic Cage movie. it barely have promotion lol. it doomed to flop


----------



## Oddjutsu (Mar 24, 2022)

wibisana said:


> why noone is talking about new Nic Cage movie. it barely have promotion lol. it doomed to flop


We all expected Pig to be bumpkin John Wick, it was some weird ass boring shit instead


Nic Cage stocks are down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2022)

Bruce Willis 'stepping away' from acting as he battles aphasia, family announces
					

Bruce Willis's family releases joint statement about his medical condition, calling it "a really challenging time."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2022)

I read that, when Jennifer Lawrence was filming the _Hunger Games_ movies, she would deliberately eat garlic and fish before kissing her co-stars, Josh Hutcherson and Liam Hemsworth, which seems to be very weird and disgusting, to me; why would she do that? If I knew that I would be kissing someone, I would eat mint or fruit-flavored candies, to sweeten my breath, as that would make the kissing more enjoyable.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I read that, when Jennifer Lawrence was filming the _Hunger Games_ movies, she would deliberately eat garlic and fish before kissing her co-stars, Josh Hutcherson and Liam Hemsworth, which seems to be very weird and disgusting, to me; why would she do that? If I knew that I would be kissing someone, I would eat mint or fruit-flavored candies, to sweeten my breath, as that would make the kissing more enjoyable.


I mean, someone having freshly eaten food on their breath versus someone having not brushed is way different.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2022)

The movie-theater industry is giddy about films like 'Top Gun' and 'Avatar,' as streaming falters and major studios like Disney and Warner Bros. reset their strategies
					

Major film studios showed off their upcoming movies to theater owners during CinemaCon and the industry is abuzz about 2022's release slate.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> The movie-theater industry is giddy about films like 'Top Gun' and 'Avatar,' as streaming falters and major studios like Disney and Warner Bros. reset their strategies
> 
> 
> Major film studios showed off their upcoming movies to theater owners during CinemaCon and the industry is abuzz about 2022's release slate.
> ...


Fuck them. I’ll make sure to keep only going to the local place.

Also people want to see Top Gun?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I do...................................................


Yeah, well you've got stealth in your name.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fuck them. I’ll make sure to keep only going to the local place.
> 
> Also people want to see Top Gun?


Yup.  It's been hyped for the last 2 years.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, well you've got stealth in your name.


hehe


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Yup.  It's been hyped for the last 2 years.


I don't remember Top Gun the original movie and I probably won't see this one.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2022)

hmmmmm


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2022)

@MartialHorror 

As for why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 26, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> hmmmmm



advertise a new cronenberg movie as "kristen stewart's new film" smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2022)

Mider T said:


> @MartialHorror
> 
> As for why



LOL this is amazing. And terrible. And amazing


----------



## Pilaf (May 30, 2022)

Since when? I've been posting here since 2007 and have never heard such bullshit.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Since when? I've been posting here since 2007 and have never heard such bullshit.


It's blakstealth, and it only happens in this section.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Since when? I've been posting here since 2007 and have never heard such bullshit.


Since I've become a primary mod for this section and the TV section, I've started merging double/triple/quad/etc. posts. There's really no need to do that when there's the edit button. Double posting leads to more pages to sift through which increases the time it takes to navigate between pages of a thread. It ultimately comes down to forum etiquette, really. Of course, other sections operate differently and others might not care, but I'd like to especially since the Movie/TV sections are pretty active. If you still have a problem with me doing this, then please post in the complaints section.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Since I've become a primary mod for this section and the TV section, I've started merging double/triple/quad/etc. posts. There's really no need to do that when there's the edit button. Double posting leads to more pages to sift through which increases the time it takes to navigate between pages of a thread. It ultimately comes down to forum etiquette, really. Of course, other sections operate differently and others might not care, but I'd like to especially since the Movie/TV sections are pretty active. If you still have a problem with me doing this, then please post in the complaints section.


If it's in close succession, yes.  If the thread hasn't been posted in for weeks and months then no.  Some of us are adding new information and because we happened to be the last post a long time ago we can't add it?  No, use some common sense.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> If it's in close succession, yes.  If the thread hasn't been posted in for weeks and months then no.  Some of us are adding new information and because we happened to be the last post a long time ago we can't add it?  No, use some common sense.


I think you're quoting the wrong guy because I've been merging only those kinds of posts. If someone double posts and their last message on the thread has been a day, a week or a month or a year, I don't care. At the same time, if the thread is pretty active then I'll merge posts even if there a couple days apart. Again, if anyone has issues with this, then you can bring it up in the complaints section. Let's not derail this thread.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I think you're quoting the wrong guy because I've been merging only those kinds of posts. If someone double posts and their last message on the thread has been a day, a week or a month or a year, I don't care. At the same time, if the thread is pretty active then I'll merge posts even if there a couple days apart. Again, if anyone has issues with this, then you can bring it up in the complaints section. Let's not derail this thread.


This is a convo thread about the section, there is no "derailing"


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 22, 2022)

How long do you take to decide if you like a movie of not?

Right now I'm watching the Zhang Ziyi vehicle _Oh My God_ (2015), and about *30 seconds *into the opening credits I felt that "oh fuck, it's gonna be one of _those_... " Just based on the bad CGI and the cringe mischievous music.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2022)

@dr_shadow


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2022)

@Pilaf


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

@MartialHorror 


He’s back


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2022)

Rukia said:


> @MartialHorror
> 
> 
> He’s back



Looks OK, I guess. I never did see the 3rd one. Probably would only see this if it gets decent word of mouth.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2022)

@Mider T 
What is this year marvel watch order? Last one i watch is hawkeye, then last nigh i watch multiverse of madness


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Mider T
> What is this year marvel watch order? Last one i watch is hawkeye, then last nigh i watch multiverse of madness


Ms. Marvel is next for you.  Then She-Hulk (which starts next week).

Did you see Moon Knight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh wait, Thor: Love & Thunder as well


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Ms. Marvel is next for you.  Then She-Hulk (which starts next week).
> 
> Did you see Moon Knight?


I havent watch all
Ok 
Maybe morbious 1st
Then moon knight
Then the series?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh yeah thor


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I havent watch all
> Ok
> Maybe morbious 1st
> Then moon knight
> Then the series?


Morbius is Sony so it's not in the MCU universe proper.

Next should be Moon Knight, then Ms. Marvel, then Thor: Love and Thunder, then She-Hulk.

Hawkeye technically comes after MoM as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 10, 2022)

Mider T said:


> so it's not in the MCU universe proper.


But it's morbin time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 11, 2022)

Am I seriously the only user here who has seen Disney's _Beauty and the Beast?_ Numerous times have I said that I do not wish to be like Gaston from that movie, but other users here ask why I say that, since he is attractive, assertive, and physically strong, and that is true, but he is also egotistical, aggressive, and views women as targets to be conquered, so I cannot understand why other users do not understand my dislike for him. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## wibisana (Aug 12, 2022)

I like waterworld but if it have to be remade i wish it has this boat. I mean i want this boat to be in original but i wish somehow this made into that movie. Despite it was like 20-30yrs not existing tech lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

Wednesday looks okay. At least it isn’t a super hero series lol.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 22, 2022)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2022)

@Pilaf


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2022)

$3 movies tomorrow


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Wow, Jurassic park did that well? I think it must have done better outside of North America then.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Wow, Jurassic park did that well? I think it must have done better outside of North America then.


>Implying it didn't do well in North America


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2022)

No, you are right. I am surprised that it made $375m domestically. I thought there was almost no buzz for it. The decision to bring back some of the OG cast likely played a huge role here. Anyways, definitely can’t call it a flop with those kind of numbers.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 9, 2022)

The Jurassic World movies have been hugely successful financially, and actually well received among casual moviegoers.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 13, 2022)

Just finished filling in the blanks in the complete movies (not TV shows) of Zhang Ziyi (b. 1979). All male Sinologists of my generation were in love with this lady during the 2000s.

With the exception of her appearances in the _Cloverfield_ (2018) and _Godzilla_ (2019) movies, I don't think Western audiences have really seen anything she's done since 2006. _Maybe_ "The Grandmaster" (2013) got a Western release, I'm not sure. 

She was in a relatively good Chinese triad film called _The Wasted Times_ (2016). But with the exception of that one the parts have mostly been forgettable, and... kind of small? I think she has been on some kind of extended maternity leave since she had her first child in 2015 (followed by a second in 2020), because most of what she's done in the past seven years has been on the level of cameos and supporting parts, not as the leading lady.

Anyhow, that takes care of two of the "Four _Dan_ Actresses", since I've previously seen the complete movies of Zhao Wei (b. 1976). She initially had a more active motherhood than Zhang, appearing in some "real" roles even after having her kid in 2010, but in the six years since 2016 she's only appeared in one movie (2019). She also fell foul of the Chinese authorities last year and may have briefly been in jail, so at this time it's unclear if she's ever coming back or if she's been sent to early retirement.

We'll see if I watch the complete works of Zhou Xun (b. 1974) and Xu Jinlei (b. 1974) or not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2022)

@Yasha this seems right up your alley


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> @Yasha this seems right up your alley


Yeah, I plan to see it. Anya makes everything look good.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2022)

Happy 30th birthday to Cartoon Network.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2022)

Hey @dr_shadow Asterix and Obelix are visiting China and they even took your compatriot Zlatan Ibrahimovic with them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 14, 2022)

Whatever happened to Eric Bana?

He was in _Black Hawk Down_ (2001), _Hulk_ (2003) and _Troy_ (2004), and seemed like he was going places, but then... poof. Except for _Star Trek_ (2009), where he was unrecognizable due to alien make-up.

I haven't seen anything he's been in since.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Whatever happened to Eric Bana?
> 
> He was in _Black Hawk Down_ (2001), _Hulk_ (2003) and _Troy_ (2004), and seemed like he was going places, but then... poof. Except for Star Trek (2009), where he was unrecognizable due to alien make-up.
> 
> I haven't seen anything he's been in since.


He was in Funny People and The Time Traveler's Wife, but he left Hollywood and moved back to Australia to be more of a family man.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Pilaf (Nov 20, 2022)

Jason David Frank died, guys. Shit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2022)

Just finished watching the complete works of Ang Lee (68).

He's another one of those with declining productivity.


DecadeMovies made1990s62000s52010s32020s0 (so far)

He also hasn't made a Chinese-language movie in 15 years; being in practice an "American" director at this point. I donno if he's just not feeling "inspired" or if he is actively boycotting Xi Jinping. While Lee is Taiwanese, the main market for any Chinese-language production today is the mainland. If a Taiwanese production is not approved by mainland censors, the box office shortfall will be so great that it will likely not make its budget back. Which means that in practice Lee would have to play ball with Beijing if he wants to make something in his native language. Maybe he's saying "fuck that shit".


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 23, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Whatever happened to Eric Bana?
> 
> He was in _Black Hawk Down_ (2001), _Hulk_ (2003) and _Troy_ (2004), and seemed like he was going places, but then... poof. Except for _Star Trek_ (2009), where he was unrecognizable due to alien make-up.
> 
> I haven't seen anything he's been in since.



Last I heard racing is his true passion and he dedicates most of his time doing that, only acting when he needs extra cash.


Btw you never gave me your opinion on this.



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Hey @dr_shadow Asterix and Obelix are visiting China and they even took your compatriot Zlatan Ibrahimovic with them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 28, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Hey @dr_shadow Asterix and Obelix are visiting China and they even took your compatriot Zlatan Ibrahimovic with them.



WTF? 

And this is _not out yet_?  The concept seems like something they would have made in like 2012, when Zlatan was playing for PSG and relations between China and France weren't _godawful_. Why now?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 30, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> WTF?
> 
> And this is _not out yet_?  The concept seems like something they would have made in like 2012, when Zlatan was playing for PSG and relations between China and France weren't _godawful_. Why now?



Do you think this movie will be allowed in China?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2022)

I like it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2022)

Wow Kirstie Alley died.  Unexpected.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Galan (Dec 16, 2022)

Rick Flair theme on Barbie Trailer


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2022)

I am looking at all of the upcoming movies threads on page 1 of this section. And wow. I have no interest in any of them. Either Hollywood has stopped making interesting movies or it just goes to show how out of touch I have become.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am looking at all of the upcoming movies threads on page 1 of this section. And wow. I have no interest in any of them. Either Hollywood has stopped making interesting movies or it *just goes to show how out of touch I have become.*


It's the latter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 19, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Do you think this movie will be allowed in China?



Yes. Relations between Paris and Beijing are improving. Macron will visit after the holidays.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Yesterday at 6:50 PM)




----------

